# Worst thing you have ever done?



## andythetwig

About 5 years ago, my friend Nikki was married to this chap called martyn, he was a prizewinning phallus.

To cut a very long story short, he got her pregnant when she was 17, moved in with her when she got a house on the social because of the child, he got into tons of debt (in her name), he cheated on her and neglected his daughter blah blah. In the end she moved back to her (overcrowded) mum's with her baby, leaving him in the house with all the stuff that they bought on credit.

The csa were being numpties, even in such a cut and dry case, so I decided to pick up the shining needle of vengeance and stitch this cunt up.

Martyn was very into horror movies and fantasy. He would have been into d&d if he had any imagination at all... As it was the most he could manage were photos of himself cut & pasted into cack-handed fantasy paintings that he downloaded from the internet. Honestly, someone could do better using only their anus. He had these pictures on an online profile similar to myspace. This was my way in...

Reinventing myself as an 18 year old girl called Andrea, I emailed him, expressing my amazement at his art skills. I particularly praised the picture where he was posed standing above a naked elven princess with his arms outstretched, as if pouring healing "martynergy" into her.

He took the bait better than I could have imagined!

I strung him along for a couple of weeks while he tried to present himself as a single, rich, 28 year old successful estate agent (he was a sad, lonely, 24 year old night security guard at a leisure centre). This was loads of fun, with each email he wrote, the lies built and built, I encouraged him at every turn, asking for advice about my bisexual experiments with my girlfriends whilst building a collection of his most fantastic fibs and embarrassingly sordid efforts at cyber sex. 

We even exchanged photos. I sent him a couple of picture of some nubile young madam not unlike the ones you find in the bluelight gallery. He sent me pictures of himself sitting in his daughter's nursery with his half-flaccid cock hanging out.

By this point, I had achieved what I had set out to do. I had shown him up as the deceitful and perverted shit that he really was, and I had proof that, given the opportunity, he would cheat on his wife, giving her absolute grounds for divorce. I should have stopped. But i just couldn't...

It was getting to crunch time. How could I keep this going without having to meet him? It wouldn't take long for him to get bored if I didn't. I needed to step it up a gear or get out. Obviously, I had come this far, and spent quite a lot of my precious work time on the daily emails and msn conversations so I decided to let him make the decision for me. I wrote a long, tragic email to him about how I was actually a 14 year old girl and had been impersonating an older girl to impress him, and that I was really sorry for betraying his trust...

It didn't take him long to reply... far from taking the decent, law-abiding path, Martyn became even more enthused about "having" me at his place. It was around this time that I developed an obsession with washing my hands, and polishing my computer daily, as though that would get rid of the infected filth that poured out of my fingertips to keep this guy talking.

So, nothing gave me greater pleasure than to write one final email to Martyn, explaining the truth of the situation, that I was actually a police officer working in a specialist unit using the internet to entrap paedophiles.

The next day Nikki had to go back to the house to deliver a note from her solicitor. Apparently there was a pile of computer components scattered around the front garden. As far as I know, he still thinks he's on the sex offender's register, and lives in fear of a visit from the paedo squad.

And as for the photos... well, I'm sure they are drifting around Gaydar somewhere...


----------



## uacvax

well done


----------



## Julkaa

wow what are true friends for. Way to go 5 thumbs up


----------



## Xorkoth

I probably would go ahead and show the proof to my friend now, though.  Sounds like she deserves someone better.


----------



## Bill

I had sex with my best friends girl in his driveway right after i dropped him off! lol he couldnt satisfy her like me 

Edit: For 8 year later report back
We're still best friends to this day, he still always tries to fuck my gf's though lol, dunno wtf happened to the girl


----------



## Drosera

How romantic..


----------



## AuraithX

I once taped a Golden Girls episode with only implyed oral permission and not expressed written permission


----------



## Sprinklervibes

I broke a powerranger of my cousin and put it back in his box with toys without telling him about it.

I felt worthless ever since


----------



## geetered

stole from my mother... had sex with a passed out 15 year old


----------



## delta_9

probably stealing my moms car and about 500 dollars(over a period of 5 months)


----------



## bipolair

Bill said:
			
		

> I had sex with my best friends girl in his driveway right after i dropped him off! lol he couldnt satisfy her like me


fucking dick


----------



## sonicnature

bipolair said:
			
		

> fucking dick



sounds like she was 

i'd have to say that the worst thing i've done was sign up to bluelight


----------



## haribo1

delta_9 said:
			
		

> probably stealing my moms car and about 500 dollars(over a period of 5 months)



You stole your moms car over a 5 month period... How does that work, then?


----------



## subopm420

bipolair said:
			
		

> fucking dick




no shit, i hope he finds out and kills both of you

your not a real friend


----------



## Rated E

haribo1 said:
			
		

> You stole your moms car over a 5 month period... How does that work, then?



He probably took it apart piece by piece, I'm guessing she noticed something was up when the steering wheel disappeared.


----------



## Rated E

When I was about 10, I was at a neighbours house, he was about 7. He found a $2 coin on his driveway. I convinced him that the date on the back (1987) was the expiry date, and that the coin would be no good to him.

I then told him that i enjoyed collecting coins (as a hobby i guess) and he gave me the money.

*evil laugh*


----------



## delta_9

Rated E said:
			
		

> He probably took it apart piece by piece, I'm guessing she noticed something was up when the steering wheel disappeared.


the money was stolen over a 5 month period, not the car


----------



## Rated E

delta_9 said:
			
		

> the money was stolen over a 5 month period, not the car



No shit! 

But I could have sworn i was right... 8)


----------



## haribo1

delta_9 said:
			
		

> the money was stolen over a 5 month period, not the car



Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit... and you still didn't get it? 8)


----------



## 74zk

When i was about 14 i was walking by this little pond where a group of duck(s?) were floating around.

I picked up a rock and skipped it along the water hoping to hit one. After two failed attempted, the third rock hit a duck hard on the throat.

I stood there all sad watching the duck quack around for about two minutes before it.. stopped quacking. The other duck(s?) were looking at it, and then i could feel them all stare at me, an di figured this was when god was going to strike me down.


----------



## AnewMan

In elementary school this kid had his head near the chiselled grannuled side of the school building playing with another girl. He did not see me as I threw a kickball. It struck his head, his head struck the side of the gnarled stone building, and he began crying like mad.

I never was identified nor did I confess. I did not get to see what happened to his head (special education kid... real goofy) ... I threw it really hard ... I felt awful immediately...


----------



## Niandra LaDes

it feels good to get this off my chest. this should become a confessional thread. haha

one time i renacted that scene from true lies with the gasoline burning on water8( . well, i wasnt swimming in the water, i made a rat do it.  he didnt live.


----------



## I am shpongled

In first grade, I put a thumb tack on a chair right before my friend was about to sit on it.  I immediately remorsed this and wanted to remove it as soon as I could... but it was too late.  He ended up with the tack stuck into his ass cheek.  The teacher probably thought I would turn out to be an ax murderer


----------



## TSM

There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.


----------



## Youkai

I once shot an animal and didnt eat the meat or show it respect. just shot it with a gun for no reason. Felt completely crushed when I realised I killled it for ABSOLUTELY NO reason. it was from then on that I started to become "hipppiesh" . BTW it was just a squirel but walking over this usualy very lifeful creature which I had stolen from (stolen its life force) I couldnt help but feel its pain, feel the pain of "life" as that animals entire existance and possibilities were gone because of me. Not saying the thing was going to find a cure to cancer but it could have done things which it no longer could have because I killed it, and in that aspect EVERYTHING lost something.


Iv done other stufff, but that was prob the worst, just killing something for no reason...


----------



## My.Suicide

74zk said:
			
		

> When i was about 14 i was walking by this little pond where a group of duck(s?) were floating around.
> 
> I picked up a rock and skipped it along the water hoping to hit one. After two failed attempted, the third rock hit a duck hard on the throat.
> 
> I stood there all sad watching the duck quack around for about two minutes before it.. stopped quacking. The other duck(s?) were looking at it, and then i could feel them all stare at me, an di figured this was when god was going to strike me down.





I Lol'ed so much.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

;-\


----------



## rayleonard

My.Suicide said:
			
		

> I Lol'ed so much.



same here, hahahahaha


----------



## milhouse_ptfc

I recently called one of my best friends fat and shes really insecure about it...I then proceeded to slag her off again about being fat the same night when I was drunk. Pretty much uncalled for. Don't know if she'll ever forgive me!


----------



## diche

believed a dealer he would be back..


----------



## 8L4YN3

Once when i was young and loved adrenalin rushes, i was with some friends, throwing rocks at cars(i regret this so much, at the time i was ignorant to the danger) that were coming on this road, but were partly covered by trees, i hurled half a brick, and proceeded to hear a windscreen shatter, and tires screech... Me and my friends legged it like mad men...Please dont chastise me about that, trust me i realise how fucked up that was, and i never found out if i caused any injuries or just a hefty repair bill.. Fuck how stupid.

Another time, when i was 17, i took some pictures of my girlfriend fingering her self and what not, and when she dumped me(was my fault anyways), i flipped and went into a kind of revenge mode and emailed the pictures to her father..


----------



## privatecaller

hahahahaha hilarious 8L4YN3 the gf bit.


----------



## neverstop

I purchased Fantastic 4 Rise of the Silver Surfer on COMCAST ON DEMAND

I think this topps taping the episode of golden girls.


----------



## General Bale

privatecaller said:
			
		

> hahahahaha hilarious 8L4YN3 the gf bit.




Haha yeah thats really mean


----------



## andyman1109

TSM said:
			
		

> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.



Yeah, um, thats fucking sick and you need help.  If I had done that I would never speak of it, ever.  I hope you're joking.


----------



## Link_S

Stolen hundreds off me parents probably..


----------



## drew345

I robbed my best friends house while I was high on meth to get more meth. He still has no idea and I feel bad abot it cause he really is a true friend. another time me and my boys were slangin LSD my ex g/f wanted 2 hits for her first trip I dosed her with 5 needless to say she freaked. and instead of comforting and helping her I was rdrunk and rolling and went out of my way to make her completly uncomfortable.


----------



## lil angel15

> Originally Posted by 74zk
> When i was about 14 i was walking by this little pond where a group of duck(s?) were floating around.
> 
> I picked up a rock and skipped it along the water hoping to hit one. After two failed attempted, the third rock hit a duck hard on the throat.
> 
> I stood there all sad watching the duck quack around for about two minutes before it.. stopped quacking. The other duck(s?) were looking at it, and then i could feel them all stare at me, an di figured this was when god was going to strike me down.



You do realise this makes you a C%@T


----------



## uacvax

once i threw a rock at a duckling in the pond and broke it's neck, it was still floating and chirping but it wasn't upright but sideways, the mother duck was heated and after trying to bite some life back into the duckling, made a beeline straight for me and tried to bite me and hit me with its wings in midair.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

good ^ ^


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Well, maybe not the worst, but probably not the best either... Years ago I was coming from a bar, pretty drunk as usual, heading home. Suddenly I felt the urge to take a dump. I could've easily saved it to home, but instead I got this magnificent idea to climb to a roof of the next apartment house (like 10 stories high) and do it there. Luck was on my side (but not on the resident who lived below, I might imagine) as I found a small ventilation pipe thing sticking up from the roof. There was a small "hat" on it, which I removed and then carefully aimed my...grenades in a hole. My luck continued, I hit the target and the bombs were pretty solid (I had no paper with me). I put the hat back on, climb down the ladders, didn't fall down and kill myself and went to bed. Next day when I suddenly recalled all this, I started thinking...maybe it was someone's kitchen ventilation? Let's all hope so.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^lmao, thats horrible...

the one about the golden girls episode had me laughing.

ive done some bad stuff, stealing $from my parents, sleeping with my ex gf's friends, doing nefarious things to get dope...

one thing that sticks out and is kinda funny was the time i made my little sister a cheese sandwich and put a bunch of sugar on it lol...i dont know what compelled me to do that, but aftyer i made it and gave it to her i didnt think she would eat it but she did lol...i saw her siting on the floor watching TV eating the cheese and mayonaise sandwich with the tablespoon of sugar on it. i felt pretty bad about that one.

i think i could go on forever about bad shit ive done. i think thats what led me to heroin in the first place.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

This thread has made me both laugh, and also feel upset. I don't like the ones where people have hurt ducklings and cuts etc  I don't know how people can bring themselves to do it.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Wow this thread made me really upset too. 

I don't think Ive done any terrible things as an adult, but when I was a kid, maybe 10 or something I broke into some peoples house and stole all kinds of stuff from their garage. It wasn't that big a deal just hammers, nails, stuff like that. We wanted to build a fort and needed supplies. 

I felt pretty hardcore at the time.


----------



## AgentSquish

Even though I'm a new member and haven't gained any real "credibility" on the board, I thought I'd just get something off of my chest. 

I mean, we've all done fucked up shit in our lives, but...

When I was 14 I was really into skateboarding, and I would skate to and from my middle school. Well one day I happened to see the school librarian leaving to her car. She happened to be elderly and heavier set, and had trouble walking. 

Well from across the parking lot she saw me, and when she saw me I got off of my skateboard and started to limp around and act like I was in pain, making fun of her. She got into her car and drove off. I laughed about it for days. 

The next time I saw her she immedeatly started crying and asked why I would do such a thing. At the time I don't really remember what I said, or what my logic was as this was nearly 8 years ago. But to this day I won't forget her in tears, and just thinking about how aweful of a thing that was to do, it gets me choked up


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^Wow. I really think its cool she confronted you about it.


----------



## diche

drugfukkdrockstar said:
			
		

> This thread has made me both laugh, and also feel upset. I don't like the ones where people have hurt ducklings and cuts etc  I don't know how people can bring themselves to do it.



mee too. it really is awful


----------



## sublimer45er

worst thing i dont was when I was about 11-12, me and my sister went to my gransmother house, where she had a huge property and had 'stabbles' for horses and all sorts of shit we could get into out the back. She had this outside toilet that had been recently refurbished with a new toilet (probably about 1-2 yrs old). So I though it would be funny to throw and kick these heavy paint cans at the toilet and smash it to bits. We found all sorts of things to through at it. Paint was EVERYWHERE and the toilet was spewing water and bits of the toilet were everywhere. It was a totoal mess. 

On the same day, before I destroyed the toilet , the next door neighbours car was parked close to our house, and it was an old rust bucket but still drove it. He must of lost his petrol/gas tank lid and he used to plug it up with an old rag. So I pulled the rag out and started to pour chemicals, paint, water, anything I could find in the shed, down the gas tank. It was fuken halirious watching him trying to start his car


----------



## Furious George

geetered said:
			
		

> stole from my mother... had sex with a passed out 15 year old



Well I haven't really ever done anything really bad, but If I was able to catch up with this prick I think the result would go down as the worst thing I've ever done. Having sex with a passed out 15 year old... I'm thinking that castration with a blunt and rusty implement would be order of the day. And possibly the breaking of every bone in his weaselly little body.


----------



## flowerliqour

me and my buds used to shit in flush tanks at other peoples houses and businesses and parties. but i think the must fucked thing was telling this girl i had sex with i had hiv after we did it raw deal couse she told me she was pregnant (a lie)


----------



## Lysis

This thread has some funny and some really disturbing stories. :-/

I think the worst thing I've done is failed a suicidal attempt and put my family through hell.  I don't know if that counts.

I egged an ex-friend's house once, but that is just lame compared to some of the kitty and duck stories. :-/

I did have an affair with a married man for a time.  Loved him, but obviously it was nothing more to him than a fling.  The worst part is that I don't regret it.  I think that is probably the worst. Maybe I don't regret it because he is still with his wife, but I see it as an experience and lesson learned.


----------



## LSD-fed-minotaur

Furious George said:
			
		

> Well I haven't really ever done anything really bad, but If I was able to catch up with this prick I think the result would go down as the worst thing I've ever done. Having sex with a passed out 15 year old... I'm thinking that castration with a blunt and rusty implement would be order of the day. And possibly the breaking of every bone in his weaselly little body.



I was surprised no one else replied to that post.. like how fucked up do you have to be to rape a 15 year old and tell everyone about it on bluelight?


----------



## Radical

I've stolen 400 dollars from my little siter and at least 250 from my parents and I dont even feel guilty about it. Treated my family like crap. Made this one girl in my 8th grade class cry. Almost failing 9th grade. The list goes on.


----------



## narutokun19

Stealing people textbooks in university while they were studying to sell back to the bookstore for drug money was probably the most shameful thing I have down.


----------



## Coolio

I gave a 12 year old girl GHB and she ended up in the hospital.


----------



## kingofthegonzo

I shot a man in reno just to watch him die. But then again who hasn't.


----------



## Coolio

hydro, she was always associating with 16-19 year old friends for some reason, and I was in the same age group as her friends. It was completely irresponsible, but if I didn't help her OD on that, she probably would have OD'd on OxyContin or something that someone else gave her. I just always love the way the story sounds as a one-liner - always makes me think of GHB's 'date rape' mythos. Definitely the worst thing I've ever done, but she got released from the hospital as soon as it wore off so I don't feel particularly bad about it. And, while I never saw her again, I sure hope it scared her straight.


----------



## meltbanana95

andythetwig said:
			
		

> Apparently there was a pile of computer components scattered around the front garden. As far as I know, he still thinks he's on the sex offender's register, and lives in fear of a visit from the paedo squad.



hahahahah
good job mate
:D


----------



## funeygrl

Rated E said:
			
		

> He probably took it apart piece by piece, I'm guessing she noticed something was up when the steering wheel disappeared.




OMG so funny, I can't stop laughing!


----------



## funeygrl

Everytime my boyfriend did coke he turned into some porn obsessed freak who wouldn't give up until he had the "happy ending" which never happened. When he was not caught in a blizzard he was a great guy who never watched porn hell he barely even wanted to have sex. Anyway I told him if he didn't quit wackin it he was going to get friction burns. He said no, I am using lotion. I said, well you are not supposed to use regular lotion because it can hurt your skin down there because it is more sensitive. He always believed me because I went to Nursing school. I knew one weekend that we were going to party so I took it upon myself to add some food coloring to the lotion knowing he would not see it because he would be so paranoid that the lights would be off and all the windows would be covered. So he settles down for his marathon jerking session. He eventually goes to the bathroom comes back out and to my disappointment doesn't say anything. After my feet warm up I go to bed and he comes in probably after his pay preview bill got to high. I heard him talking to himself, he sounded upsest. I asked him what was wrong. He said he was going to have to make a doctor appointment because something was wrong with his dick. I started laughing, he didn't think it was funny. I finally fessed up. I know it isn't funny to mess with a guys junk but I would never do anything that would have really hurt him.


----------



## Ashtonmuffin

Used my ex-boyfriend for drugs, and money... for drugs. Lied to him, and cheated on him multiple times. =/  I still feel horrible about all of that, it's not me at all. =o


----------



## dtugg

I sold my sister to a pimp for  $100 worth of heroin.


----------



## Alchemist

when i was about 14 me and my friend were drinkin in my backyard......my neighbor had this rabbit that lived in this very small cage in their yard for years.....i felt bad for it so i went to release the poor thing.....i freed it, but i just hopped away slowly because its muscles must have been weak from not being able to move much for so long.......well next day i found the rabbit dead in my yard....was killed by a cat.......tried to free the bunny and just got it killed instead......i felt really bad, but my intentions were good


----------



## slortaone

well dtugg just took the cake. how are you going to deal with that once the heroin wears off bro? i'm sorry for calling you out, really.. i just cant understand how you could do that to your sister man?

i've done plenty i'd take back if i could, mostly stealing/cheating but nothing stands out in my mind. ill think about it and try to bring something interesting to this thread.


----------



## rachamim

Hmmm...My worst thing? Well it is cumulative. Aside from my 3 living children in Israel, I have 3 in N. America, by 3 women (2 in US, 1 in Mexico) and if that is not bad enough, I have totally shirked my olbigations aside from the financial end. Making it all the more terrible I think is that I have been a very involved father to the other 3.

I have done many things in my life, things that are not even worth saying but that issue is the one that tears me up the most.


----------



## LiLc

I once pissed in this hookers mouth as she was about to give me a blowjob.

When I was younger I pushed goofy into a bush at disney world and started throwing rocks at him.


----------



## XperienceMe

i had sex with my gf on ambiem.... and she dont recall a thing and i put it in  her poop shoot.,.... i suck at life


----------



## postlapsarian

Manipulating friends for my own advantages and gains.


----------



## JointsNRoaches

Niandra LaDes said:


> it feels good to get this off my chest. this should become a confessional thread. haha
> 
> one time i renacted that scene from true lies with the gasoline burning on water8( . well, i wasnt swimming in the water, i made a rat do it.  he didnt live.



not a big fan of cruelty to animals myself and i know this is a lil bit late but that was hilarious.


----------



## ActiveA

LiLc said:


> I once pissed in this hookers mouth as she was about to give me a blowjob.
> 
> When I was younger I pushed goofy into a bush at disney world and started throwing rocks at him.



Hahahahhahaha.



Mine would be going too far in a fight. When i was 15 a kid made a racist comment about my passed away Grandfather on Anzac day. I ended up breaking his nose, pulling his shoulder out of its socket and beating the shit out of him until a load of kids managed to drag me away.

I don't regret it at all, but its a pretty bad thing to do to someone.


----------



## SGHteller

Well, it's not as bad as pushing Goofy into the bushes, but .... I banged my sister-in-law.


----------



## khaosddt

when i was drunk at a party i put my dick in this girls mouth wwhile she was sleeping and tooked photos


----------



## OmarLittle

^^^All these people confessing about how they violate girls who are passed out is disgusting to me. These fucks are classic date rapists, or the guy at the party who preys on drunk/passed out girls. The other stuff is bad enough, but these sexual assualt stories make me sick. I hope the karma police catch up with them in a big way.

As for me, I've done alot of bad things...but one I will mention is: No matter how much I care about/love a girl I am dating, I always manage to cheat on them, at least once. The last time I did it she was away at school overseas and i was at a party. There was a girl there who really wanted to fuck me, but we didn't have a condom. So we waited around until someone showed up with one and then proceeded to fuck, and I felt so guilty about it I stopped in the middle of it and went to take a shower to wash the dirty off me.
The most fucked up thing is while waiting for the rubber, I had time to think about what I was doing, and still did it. I still feel guilty about this. Not that bad, but wanted to get it off my chest.


----------



## Teko

*What a shit cunt*

During my youth i managed to score a really nice apartment in Central city and pretty much just fucked around 24/7 instead of attending class.. One thing a remember doing was walking home one night and some really well dressed guy coming up to me and asking if he knew anywhere he could get a tinnie (1.5grams of weed). i said yeah il grab you one,  took his money and jumped into the elevator and just went to bed.. the worst thing was i was looking him in the face when the elevator doors closed and he must have realized he was getting dicked and his face just was shattered ay... another time same place we strapped 2 fireworks to a pole (the kind that shoot out a ball of flame that then explodes into like 3 balls) and shot both from a car park like 3 stories up at a guy on a bike.. he swerved into a parked car and came to the most sicking halt.. his bike was munted as fuck and he  jumps up and goes "you fucking arseholes im guna kill you" and starts running up the ramp to the car park.. even though we were on the 3rd floor and had a clear escape i have never ran so fast in my life... im not to guilty about this one as clearly if he was that fucked up he wouldn't be running for revenge..

Another story that was told to me by a friend was about his mate lets say tom, 21st. Tom is a quite guy who was still pretty innocent hadn't taken hard drugs and just liked to get on the piss with his mates etc etc.. Now on his the night of his 21st he had hosted at party at his which ended at 1 when they all went to town, at this point pretty pissed. His mates drag him to this strip club (first time) and say that they have all pitched in and are going to shout him the best lap dance of his life.. they take him into this room and say one condition is that you wear this tee shirt as a blindfold, at least for the start.. all reassuring him that this enhances the pleasure/experience.. so it gets started and this stripper is giving him an amazing lap dance and shes hot and he can feel shes hot. shes letting out all the stops letting him rub her and rubbing herself all over him.. she eventual gets completely naked and starts rubbing her juices all over his pants, he has a full on hard on at this time.. tom decides he wants to take the blindfold off and looks up to find that the "stripper" is actually his sister..

Now the story goes that the sister was the black sheep of the family and was addicted to drugs/working as a stripper without the family knowing what was really going on. (she didn't live with them so why would they.) His so called friends had gone to the strip club a few weeks before, recognized her and hatched this plan. she didn't know it was her brother because he had the blindfold. Tom has yet to talk to my friend again and it has been 2 years..


----------



## The Chemist

i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...


----------



## crowenate

till this day i still regret steeling from parents to buy dope, ive done worse but that bothers me the most and what really hurts is that as much shit as i put the throught over the years they never stopped trying to help me.


----------



## Bomboclat

probably stealing over 2k from my family in a matter of two years?
i guess its not TOO bad!



> i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
> i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...


this is disgusting and i hope you pay for this
youre a sick bastard for doing so


----------



## claire22

The Chemist said:


> i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
> i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...








seriously you're a sickfuck. animal cruelty is fucked, i hope you die


----------



## brian-amp

I live in this apt and the 92 yo landlord was a stodgy old cunt, always in my biz. one day Im scoping out the garage cause' she said "feel free to put in work onthe property" Well I found the  fucking keys to her car........LOL.........And I'm addicted to crack at the time.......and its a 60 mile round trip to the spot and back. Onr time I sold thestereo outta her car for crack and she caled the police and made out a report. I took the car agaimn that night and when I ran outta money I went and tried to pull the cd changer outta the trunk but it was bolted doen pretty good. I would steal that car as soon as the streetlights came on at like 9:00 oclock.
Bitch is 92 years young having a world war two veteren spend the weekends in her bedroom. YUCK........She eventually took the garage key that she had been hiding outside. So I started using a butterknife to to access the garage. One time I did'nt bring it back at all, me being so cracked out from the rocks, just left that bitch 6 blocks away. The next day I remember I had a fist fight in a grocery store parking lot over some stolen books I was gonna sell and it was on tape. She and her ancient boytoy didnt leave their house for the weekend so finally I make my way through a rain storm and grab the car and return it. I had left all the windows open so it was soaked inside. She called the cops again and reported the theft of gas.
I did a very nice job of cleaning out the apt before I moved out though.


----------



## Leftley

Im rolling so hard and this whole thread made me laugh, even the animal cruelty, but i kept saying fucking dickheads to every post like that, and the rapists.

I guess the worst thing i've done is broken into my girlfriends, best friends dads house with some friends, stole all his wallet money(350$) and then cheated on my girlfriend with her best friend, then the next day when we were having sex i accidentaly called my girlfriend her best friends name.


----------



## Bomboclat

Leftley said:


> Im rolling so hard and this whole thread made me laugh, even the animal cruelty, but i kept saying fucking dickheads to every post like that, and the rapists.
> 
> I guess the worst thing i've done is broken into my girlfriends, best friends dads house with some friends, stole all his wallet money(350$) and then cheated on my girlfriend with her best friend, then the next day when we were having sex i accidentaly called my girlfriend her best friends name.



LMAO
how can you be sitting down reading whilst rolling?!
i find that impossible with all the eye wiggles and uppity-ness


----------



## julzbro

i honestly hope the animal cruelty replies are jokes, if i caught someone twisting a cats neck i can guarantee the idiot, he'd be in hospital.


----------



## ugrl

I once had sex with my best friends boyfriend, he later confessed to her that he had cheated on her, but he wouldn't tell her who, so she never found out.  then a few months later i had a threesome with that same boyfriend of hers and another guy.  
I also once cheated on my ex after getting off work in my car and my ex was calling over and over the whole time.


----------



## Seanjay

I've broken a condom on purpose and didn't pull out when she I came and pretended like nothing happened and just kept going o.o


----------



## fruni

Im not sure if this is the dumbest, or the worst, but I was on some sleeping pills and weed and pretty messed up. I thought it would be ultra funny to huff gas, so i did, and i had a jerry can balanced on my leg as i was sitting down and i ended up spilling a entire jerry can of gas everywhere and panicked, so i went to smoke a cig to calm down, and hopefully think of a way to clean this up and remove the smell so my parents would not find out, i dropped the but and lit the gas on fire... this was right outside my house so the house almost caught fire and smoke went through the door and set off the fire alarms and woke my parents up... yeh... lot of fun explaining that.

edit: The above post was a story I made up in my head, I was bored and decided to make a few people lol at the dumbest thing that came to mind and said i did it.


----------



## stimutant

stole money from my parents to buy drugs... years ago & i still feel absoulutely shit when thinking about it.


----------



## FlowMotion

I promised a girl at homecoming that I wouldn't do anything stupid, but I took 2 Green Lax rolls, which ended up having a lot of 2C-B in them, and I freaked the fuck out and I ruined her night 

Also me and some friends wanted to fuck with one of my other friends so I pooped in a folder and put it in his car on a summer day when it was like 100 degrees out. This was possibly the funniest thing ever watching him get in his car and smell the shit


----------



## Miss Tury

*I've been a bad girl...*

Well no I haven't date raped any guys or broken any kittens necks.... but I've done some stupid/fucked up shit in my day.

A few that come to mind...

When I was at church camp (I didn't go to church camp for the church part) when I was 16, I had sex in the woods in front of an alter in an outdoor chapel. The rest of the camp (my church congregation) found out over the course of the weekend because I made the mistake of leaking it to a friend. I feel kind of bad about that. Oh well!

Then once when I was 17 my grandma let me house sit her BEAUTIFUL, massive, luxurious mansion of a house and what did I do? I had a party. Throughout the house I lit candles to make the enviroment nice. We all got plastered and in the process of being drunk ass fools we knocked at least 2 feet of water out of the hot-tub, broke one of her collector's plates, one drunk girl hid bottle caps ALL over my grandma's bar area and my dumbass left all the candles burning all night, even through the passed out slumber. When I did a walk through the next morning, I found all the pillar candles burnt down to nothing with pools of dried wax covering all her lace table clothes and drenching glass coffee tables. The lace curtains near many of the candles could have EASILY caught fire and burnt the whole place down. What an idiot I was! Needless to say she never asked me to house sit again.

Lastly, this is just plain dangerous.... I took 5 ecstasy pills and 2 grams of grass with me through LAX. I smuggled that shit in the lady pocket... I mean... I know people get away with it all the time.... but there is ALWAYS a risk of being caught.... It's like.... smuggle your drugs and get away with it, or smuggle your drugs and get caught and RUIN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE. It's a big risk to gamble with. 

Anyway... I've done some other stupid ass shit.... but those come to mind first.

%)


----------



## Bomboclat

Miss Tury said:


> I took 5 ecstasy pills and 2 grams of grass with me through LAX. I smuggled that shit in the lady pocket



Hot Damn!!!
Ive always wanted to but ive never had the balls! :D
not a smart idea but its cool to see someone with the balls to do it haha


----------



## Leftley

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> LMAO
> how can you be sitting down reading whilst rolling?!
> i find that impossible with all the eye wiggles and uppity-ness



I take these five minute breaks to cool down xD


----------



## khaosddt

OmarLittle said:


> ^^^All these people confessing about how they violate girls who are passed out is disgusting to me. These fucks are classic date rapists, or the guy at the party who preys on drunk/passed out girls. The other stuff is bad enough, but these sexual assualt stories make me sick. I hope the karma police catch up with them in a big way.




Dude i was drunk, and it wasnt exciting for me, i even hadnt a boner, it was for the fun, if i drinked some more, maybe id do it to a passed out dude, the purpose were the photos i found funny at the moment asshole, cheating your girlfriend is even worse i think.


----------



## Bomboclat

Leftley said:


> I take these five minute breaks to cool down xD



hahaha fast reader eh?
read the whole thread in 5 minutes!


----------



## rickolasnice

Whats with all these replies about animal cruelty (don't get me wrong.. animal cruelty is wrong) when geeterd said he raped a passed out 15 year old.. 

the guy should be used in medicinal trials.. never allowed to see sunlight and fed only brick dust while living in complete isolation from EVERYONE (including animals)


----------



## Misanthropic

I've done a lot of fucked up shit for drugs.


The worst thing I've ever done though, is abandon my pregnant girlfriend. I feel pretty awful thinking about it, but I couldnt handle a kid.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

uhmmm... well, when i was sixteen i fell in love with this guy i met who was twenty-four, he had been with this girl for about six years and they were engaged. he lived far away and i slept with him while he was visiting for a couple days... we kept up this six months long-distance flirting thing and i basically convinced him to break up with his girlfriend.... he kept putting it off and but continued to talk to me and say how much he couldn’t stand her but needed some of her money to get enough to move. After the six months he decided to move closer to me and charged a bunch of stuff (plane tickets and hotels and shit for us to stay in) to her credit card. When he got here he found out girlfriend was pregnant..., i told him i wouldn't speak to him if he talked to his ex and he stopped talking to her. 
he turned out to be a complete asshole (big surprise) and was abusive, so i got mine in end. but his girlfriend ended up miscarrying the baby. it makes a bit sick to remember but i was sixteen/seventeen and so in love. i've never tried to break a relationship since then tho.
besides that, the shit i've done to my parents (using their money to buy diet pills, drugs, cigarettes, and lying to them and breaking their hearts) makes me sick.


----------



## slimvictor

Some people are most offended by the child rape, others by the animal cruelty, but I would remind everybody that these people are baring their souls here, and while we certainly don't have to condone what they have done, a supportive attitude might help them heal. 

Something like "that's really low, but I am glad that it is the worst thing you have done - I bet that you have suffered a lot because you did that - what can you do to try to heal?  Educate young people about date rape?  Save animals destined for death in shelters? "

I would remind everyone here that a large portion of (admittedly brainwashed) people in the world would condemn all of us for using chemicals that they don't approve of.  For some of them, their post would be "I smoked marijuana once and felt guilty for years afterward" or something equally ridiculous to us.  They may be brainwashed, but they are people, too, and their views count (as unfortunate as that may seem). 

Since I am a vegetarian who eats no animal products, I could look at the people pointing fingers at the person who slit a kitten's throat (yes, I was momentarily repulsed) and ask how many cows, pigs, chickens, and fish they have caused to be killed in the past month, and how many they caused to be tortured in factory farms for their milk and eggs.  But I don't think that we are here to point the finger.  Just as I can understand that people who eat animals aren't bad people (though I don't condone what they do), let's all try to understand that the child rapists and animal torturers are unquestionably suffering because of what they have done, and that having done something once (or even many times, in the past) that is very low down on our personal lists doesn't mean that they are bad people - they were just ignorant, and they are learning (like we all are).  They are, after all, "confessing" in public, which is one way of attempting to heal.  Let's be good listeners and as supportive as possible, rather than cursing them with death threats.


----------



## j00sh

The "worst" thing I've done was when I was very young and curious about how my wiener tasted. Couldn't reach to find out but I found a blue, rubber wiener in my mom's dresser. It tasted kinda like cinnamon 

I didn't realize what I had done until years later lol. 

this stuff doesn't bother me as much as that, but as far as "worst" as in regrets in my own moral decisions..

I remember feeling bad about badmouthing my grandfather (who raised me) just days before he went in for surgery and died from cardiac arrest. I really had a ton of respect for him just for his overall outlook on life, his war hero status, how much he cared about me etc I just had raging hormones and all that and said some dumb shit about him behind his back next thing you know I'm crying my eyes out because he's gone. I've finally gotten over the guilt though.

Oh and one time I left my mom's house after a weekend visit and was annoyed about something said by her and my brother, again in my emotional teenage years. So when she said "I love you" as I was leaving I just said "ok" and got in the car, yeah it doesn't seem huge for some people but I knew how much that would bother her, and it definitely irked her for a long time afterwards. She already has depression issues and that was pretty much the most spiteful thing I could have done and I knew it. Just the don't-give-a-shit attitude I said it with and all that. I'm still mad at myself for ever making her feel like that.


----------



## Bomboclat

> The "worst" thing I've done was when I was very young and curious about how my wiener tasted. Couldn't reach to find out but I found a blue, rubber wiener in my mom's dresser. It tasted kinda like cinnamon
> 
> I didn't realize what I had done until years later lol.
> 
> this stuff doesn't bother me as much as that, but as far as "worst" as in regrets in my own moral decisions..



i dont see how this is so bad?

lol


----------



## j00sh

I tasted a big blue spicy RIBBED-FOR-MY-MOTHER'S-PLEASURE dildo. Fuck.

And by very young I probably mean like 8.


----------



## comador

j00sh said:


> I tasted a big blue spicy RIBBED-FOR-MY-MOTHER'S-PLEASURE dildo. Fuck.
> 
> And by very young I probably mean like 8.



I still fail to see how this is not a win situation?


----------



## InTherapy82

when I was a kid (8-12?) me and my cousin put a thin stick in my his dog's butt and the dog was in pain.

I used to be kinda mean when a teenager until about 22 but now that I think about it the things I did weren't nearly as bad as what some people do to each other. 

Like tell a friend she has a belly when she's self conscious but obviously a 10. She never spoke to me again. Poor girl. She had a tough life and I just couldn't stand her being better looking than me.

Put pins sharp side up outside my step dad's bedroom door at 13 during our first year together. Put a hair depilator (the one that rips hairs out) onto his leg hair and turned it on, also around 13 year old. 

About 2 weeks after me and my husband quit dope last year, I made up some story that I need money and went to get dope with it. Made him very said. My mom somehow sensed my relapse and came to our house with a drug test 2 days later. I had to tell him. He peed in the cup for me. That was the worst thing I ever did to him.


----------



## Bomboclat

comador said:


> I still fail to see how this is not a win situation?



you and me both


----------



## chuchu

The cruelty to animals reminds me of some horrific stories i have come across in africa. There some people infected with HIV/AIDS believe that sex with virgins and i mean extremely underage will heal them. Apparently the innocence of the child replaces the disease thus healing the person. Killing kittens is comparable to this imo given their innocence and their killers hopelessness or sick outlook towards life. Next time you torture an animal think about this.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ i really hope theres never a next time for these people


----------



## InTherapy82

my mom was recently telling me some cat cruelty stories and after she was done I told her never to tell me anything like that again so I'm not gonna say it here its that horrible.

But doing it as a kid and doing it as an adult I think is a lot different...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

hmm i took a half oz of chronic through 4 airports taped to the inside of my left  leg with my parents. I was 17 going to yellowstone park and wanted to get high and with my friend that was with me. No one but me knew i had it but boy my friend sure was happy when i whiipped out a huge sack of chronic before we went hiking.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

j00sh said:


> I tasted a big blue spicy RIBBED-FOR-MY-MOTHER'S-PLEASURE dildo. Fuck.
> 
> And by very young I probably mean like 8.



hahaha rofl and im at school. getting weird looks hahahah


----------



## The_Idler

this thread....

it's ..._beautiful!_

 >=]


----------



## tribalDJ

I was about to have sex with this girl who was only in the country on a 3 month visa, she was a virgin too. I pretended to put on the condom, but threw it away and finished inside... 3 times that week...

I felt bad and told her, but only after she left. I don't know what I would have done if she got pregnant and wanted to keep the baby.


----------



## rickolasnice

slimvictor said:


> Some people are most offended by the child rape, others by the animal cruelty, but I would remind everybody that these people are baring their souls here, and while we certainly don't have to condone what they have done, a supportive attitude might help them heal.



Said person does not deserve such a reply. Said person deserves to be experimented on. Said person should take the place of the rats and monkeys in animal testing labs.


----------



## The_Idler

rickolasnice said:


> Said person does not deserve such a reply. Said person deserves to be experimented on. Said person should take the place of the rats and monkeys in animal testing labs.



fuck man, at least they're not posting about it in the "BEST THING YOU HAVE EVER DONE?" thread.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ yes, this is the worst thing you've ever done
you're gunna get some terrible answers!

if you dont like it, leave the thread because the thread is about nasty things
not nice things


----------



## eyezECLIPSEdGSXtc

told my dad i wouldnt miss him if he died when i was 10, he died the next morning after


----------



## MagicalDelight

I got mad at a guy I was dating and wouldn't sleep with him anymore and dumped him, and then he tried to get me to sleep with him by disguising himself pathetically as someone else. I got so mad that his life was basically over from what I did. I didn't rape him; I'm sure he would have loved that. Everyone loves that, anyway. Heheh. :D


----------



## Bomboclat

wait what?!?! ^^
lol did he put on a fake mustache or what? hahahahha


----------



## claire22

I felt somewhat happy/relieved when a mate died, ex-boyfriend.
He deserved it.


----------



## stonedandrolling89

...the worst thing I've done? NO ONE will EVER know about that. I'm taking it to the grave.

This is the second to worst thing I've ever done, though:

It was late one night in bumfuck nowhere, and my ex(gf at the time) and I were doing whippets and duster like mad because we were desperate to get fucked up. We ended up in the bedroom after a while of this, and she started sucking my dick. Well, I handed her a balloon of nitrous and a can of duster, which she inhaled quickly. I should have known better to let her put my dick back in her mouth, but I did anyway. Mid-suck, she blacked out and her jaw was clamped down on my cock. I screamed, "AH! FUCK! STOP! STOP! STOP!", but got absolutely no response. 

In a rush of panic, I hit her in the head as hard as I fucking could. She immediately came to, started crying, and ran out of the house.

I felt pretty bad for a while there, as I have always been very, very against striking a female in any way, shape, or form.

Oops.


----------



## Jibult

the worst thing i've ever done, in my opinion, was come I-I <~~~ THAT close to hookinh up with my best friends' girlfriend, then backing out and becoming best friends with her.

still best fucking friends for life and i consider the girl a sister to me, but it completely ruined a friendship. 

i've always avoided doing really grimey shit, though... my folk did more than enough of that with me as a witness to permanently fuck my karma up for life.


----------



## FlowMotion

I pushed a kid with a leg disorder into a locker for walking into me. I didn't know at the time though that he was disabled and I apologized after but I still feel bad for it and I feel bad for still thinking it is kind of funny.

FM


----------



## ControlDenied

holy christ. some of these are brutal. sounds strange but i think the dude who dosed a chick with 5 hits of acid then tried to make her uncomfortable is in a way worse or as bad as the others. but thats probably cuz im fucked from a similar thing someone else did to me lol. horrible stinky fuckers

notice how the worst things girls say is like ,.... 'didnt feel bad that my bf died...' or 'i laughed at my friend', and for guys its raping kittens and molesting little girls

you sick bastards. straight to hell. straight.


----------



## Endymion00

Any of the stories about murdering small animals for no reason at all...and the rapes and sexual assaults against women...WOW

I think those are serious warning signs. You should get some help. Namely the fucker who slit a kitten's throat. That is pretty fucking sick. Get help. Why you people are even admitting to this shit is beyond me...some things are better left unsaid.

But anyways...When I was younger I used to steal a lot...i stole toys and shit from stores, always getting found out by parents eventually. Nowadays I don't do many 'terrible' things...aside from stealing the occasional five dollar bill from the parents.


----------



## straycatphizzle

TSM said:


> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.



Christ jesus man, thats fucked up. Thats like, sadism at its best shit.


----------



## Coolio

Endymion00 said:


> I think those are serious warning signs. You should get some help. Namely the fucker who slit a kitten's throat. That is pretty fucking sick. Get help. Why you people are even admitting to this shit is beyond me...some things are better left unsaid.
> .




You want them to get help, but at the same time some things are best left unsaid? What if this is the first time they've admitted it to anyone in the world, semi-anonymously on Bluelight, and it has relieved such a psychological burden that they're now better, more complete persons because of their admissions here?


----------



## mnd-

Found a hut in the woods that me, my brother and a friend broke into. We discovered that they had put all food-plates, drinking-glasses and whatnot outside of the place. We ended up smashing the whole lot. It was terribly fun and I still remember it as a good time. :>


----------



## FlawedByDesign

straycatphizzle said:


> Christ jesus man, thats fucked up. Thats like, sadism at its best shit.



actually sadism is enjoying the act of causing as much pain as possible...not just killing something
i guess the worst thing ive done was lost control in a fight and kicked a kid in the face like 5 times when he had already gave up and was just laying there. I kinda hate myself for doing it, I get sick to my stomach every time it comes to mind


----------



## diddymal

eyezECLIPSEdGSXtc said:


> told my dad i wouldnt miss him if he died when i was 10, he died the next morning after



I've told my parents I hate them, but the next day apologised and felt really bad. I'm sure you were the same but having it actually happen, man, that's really bad. Sorry man.


----------



## ControlDenied

endymion, fellow new brunswick hick, lol jk,
stop stealing even from your parents.

actually, everyone. doing anything wrong makes god hate you and then you end up biting your own dick off. so stop it.

and about the above post sounds like a troll. if not, then that is too fucked.


----------



## lostNfound

Rated E said:


> When I was about 10, I was at a neighbours house, he was about 7. He found a $2 coin on his driveway. I convinced him that the date on the back (1987) was the expiry date, and that the coin would be no good to him.
> 
> I then told him that i enjoyed collecting coins (as a hobby i guess) and he gave me the money.
> 
> *evil laugh*



i used to do this when i was younger, convince the even younger kids that my 50c coin was worth more than their one and two dollar coins becuase it was bigger, so I swappend my 50c coin for the $1 & $2 coins.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

There are so many things that I can't even pick the worst..

1) When I was on clonazepam I stole a fire extinguisher from my college, it was dark, 8~9pm, then I wandered until I find the perfect victim, a girl about 25, and walked past her and then in right the moment I emptied it on her face, not satisfied yet, I threw the extinguisher to her, didn't know if I hit her because I say only a white cloud.

2) During a rainy night (the same period, I was still on clonazepam) and a blackout, I was alone at home, so I stole my dad's gun (colt m1911), he's a colonel so there were bullets everywhere from all kinds, so I gathered a few 45 acp, filled a fresh clip (so my dad wouldn't find his clip empty) and I climbed to the flat roof and started shooting to my neighbours house (it was rented by a bunch of girls from my college) and scored a 3 hits in the window and front door, then I shoot the few cars that passed down the street once they were far enough, I'm sure a hit some of them because at least 2 of them slowed down and then speed away. Then I went to the street and broke all the windshields from my neighbour's cars (3 cars, she is about my age). The next day the federal police where in my neighbour's house (the one I shoot) and I just calmly proceeded to gather the spent cases. Eventually I knew they assumed it was an ex-boyfriend of one of the girls, who was just a junkie. I don't know what they did to him, but I know one bullet went thru the window and passed between the heads of two girls who were studying on a table. The other 2 bullets just hit furniture and the front door.

3) In the elementary school (I was like 10, I don't know) me and my friends made fun of a younger fat (very fat) kid who had to use suspenders, we even got to the point of hit him every time we saw him so he had to hide during recesses.

4) I got to open my parent's safe and stole $500 usd

5) I drank my own urine when I used Lyrica, because I found that 98% of it was excreted unchanged in the urine. I used my mom's mug to collect the urine and then put it back as if it was clean. She used it.

6) Stole my mom's new scanner and sold it.

7) Stole my dad's medical samples for my personal use. Diphenhydramine, Chlorphenamine, DXM, benzos and even some Prozac and Paxil. He stores the meds in two rooms with big shelfs. It was like going shopping.

8 ) During high school a fat girl who had not eat in 2 days, collapsed and started convulsing (Hypoglycemia I think), and me and friend rejoiced about the fact "she was going to die" and we would have "an idiot less in the school". Of course she didn't die and the paramedics came and helped her. Neverthless, she could have died (at the time I didn't concluded it was just hypoglycemia) and all I did was laughing about it. Actually she was a very kind and sweet girl. We even got mad because she didn't die.

9 ) Beat the crap out of a boy a who was talking to a girl during an english class, I started by throwing a book just in his face, he cried.

10 ) Beat the crap out of my older brother almost in front of his girl. I was drunk.

11 ) Threw bags of garbage thru the windows of my school kindergarden with two friends, a young teacher even cried. I was like in 5th grade.

There are even more things I'm sure, but can't remember right now.
I don't know how can I get to wake up everyday like if nothing had happened.
I got over my remorse everytime and managed to go on with my life... Maybe I do need help. ='(


----------



## ControlDenied

trustedthewrong people.....


----------



## the black sun

the worst thing i did was kissing my mates girlfriend literally behind his back on my 18th birthday.
sorry whitaker mate 

oh yer and i trashed my mums house up and had a fight with her boyfriend once when i was really drunk. i dont actually remember doing any of it either. 
sorry mum i have most definitely learned my lesson.  (kicked out 1 year on)

 i set a car on fire aswel. this was more of an act towards creation though. it didn't explode of the movies which was pretty shit but its a good job it didn't otherwise the whole row of cars would of been up in smoke. but i guess i was quite sensible about it, it was quite a far place from any people. i left it then came back as the night went on and fire engines were there. i fuckin legged it. on the plus side it was derelict but i think it was someones work car as there were wood and tool boxes.

(think i may hide my details from my profile now)


----------



## Coolio

Charles Ferdinand, at least you didn't really hurt anyone in those stories, just scared/traumatized them or stole from them.


----------



## leigh12

i dont think iv ever done anythn too bad 

cheated on one of my ex's around 30-40 times over the span of 2 years 
she should of just put out


----------



## mr shush

I killed PAUL ALLEN with an axe to the face.............. and I liked it 

Once I also killed someone and eat there liver with kianti and father beans


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

Coolio said:


> Charles Ferdinand, at least you didn't really hurt anyone in those stories, just scared/traumatized them or stole from them.



I wouldn't do it again, maybe. The only thing I can say I'm sorry is about the fat kid, I would apologize and make it up to him if I had a chance.. =s


----------



## snowmayneDTX

Out helping my dealer do deliveries, he was breaking me off of coarse. We had just left his house after a reup, and see a sexy little female walking by herself. This was at like 2 in the morning. Stoped, talked to her, convinced her to get in and roll with us and get high. Keep in mind this girl said she was 18 but I wouldn't be surprised if she was 16. Really really cute little sexy maybe hispanic mixed girl, really not sure, but very pretty and innocent looking. Convince her to get high with us, and I guess this is the part where I tell you he was my crack dealer back then, and of coarse she had only smoked weed. I told her it was coke, and you could smoke her, she belived and got high. A few hours later I droped my dealer off, he broke me off a little more, me and the girl who had been really feeling each other all night stoped inront of her house to drop her off but start making out. Getting really hot and heavy with it. She tells me if anything is going to happen lets park somewhere. Go to a church parking lot, continue to get high and start fucking around. I end up having crazy sexy with this girl in the backseat of my SUV in a church parking lot while smoking dope. The sun comes up, we finish, I have bite marks all over me, my lips bruised (shes an intense biter) and as well as scratch marks. I then drop her off and go home to my chick and hide the marks for a few days.


----------



## nuke

I really don't have much of anything to admit that compares with a lot of this stuff.


----------



## seeyouentee

Robbed the factory where I used to work when I was about  17. Needed extra cash at the time, to pay for drugs. Anyway while we were robbing the place I had an urge to take a shit in the factories cafe, so I shit on the floor of the cafe, then pissed in the fridge, which I thought was hilarious.


----------



## Transcendence

snowmayneDTX said:


> Out helping my dealer do deliveries, he was breaking me off of coarse. We had just left his house after a reup, and see a sexy little female walking by herself. This was at like 2 in the morning. Stoped, talked to her, convinced her to get in and roll with us and get high. Keep in mind this girl said she was 18 but I wouldn't be surprised if she was 16. Really really cute little sexy maybe hispanic mixed girl, really not sure, but very pretty and innocent looking. Convince her to get high with us, and I guess this is the part where I tell you he was my crack dealer back then, and of coarse she had only smoked weed. I told her it was coke, and you could smoke her, she belived and got high. A few hours later I droped my dealer off, he broke me off a little more, me and the girl who had been really feeling each other all night stoped inront of her house to drop her off but start making out. Getting really hot and heavy with it. She tells me if anything is going to happen lets park somewhere. Go to a church parking lot, continue to get high and start fucking around. I end up having crazy sexy with this girl in the backseat of my SUV in a church parking lot while smoking dope. The sun comes up, we finish, I have bite marks all over me, my lips bruised (shes an intense biter) and as well as scratch marks. I then drop her off and go home to my chick and hide the marks for a few days.



How is that bad? That's fucking awesome!


----------



## hydrocodonePKC

I've never really done anything super horrible to animals or anything like that.  

I've gotten my dog high and drunk plenty of times and i think it ate an ecstasy pill off the floor one time.

Me and my friends used to steal massive amounts of candy from various stores then sell it at school.

On trash day we would get everyones trash cans and make giant pyramids in the street.  

In middle school i had a substitute teacher and i peed in the classroom with a full room of kids.

I havent done anything horrible just alot of stupid crap in my younger years.


----------



## The_Idler

Transcendence said:


> How is that bad? That's fucking awesome!


I agree.





Charles Ferdinand said:


> ...


didn't your parents beat you, for behaving like a pikey?


----------



## lostPixels

Nothing too bad here...

1. Flirted with my GF's best friend all night infront of her, drank a bunch, and ended up making out with this girl right next to my passed out GF. Things get intense, we go to her room, my hands start going south and the chick says "Wait, I had an abortion last week!" Fucking sick... I later found out she had herpes so it was really divine intervention anyways.

2. I got really drunk and bored at someones house, and decided to use that thanksgiving decorative Indian corn to make popcorn. So I throw it in the microwave, set it for 288 minutes, and get bored and go upstairs. 

Next thing I know an alarm is going off, I run downstairs to see my best friend and brother fist fighting (My best friend thought my brother started the fire) and there's thick smoke throughout the entire house. I bolt out the back door running for my life and leave all the insanity, after I alone caused it. It turns out there were 3 foot flames shooting out of the microwave and some girl just happened to walk in, so she threw an entire jug of kool-aid at the microwave to put it out. I didn't even buy the kid a new microwave in the coming days either, just gave him $20.

3. Got in a hot tub with a bunch of people and ended up between two girls, feeling them up and kissing them both. I basically fucked the first one who hopped on top of me in front of 5 other people... I just felt so gross after it too.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

hahahaha!


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

The_Idler said:


> didn't your parents beat you, for behaving like a pikey?



Didn't your parents beat you, for being a chupamecos barato?


----------



## rangrz

various breeches of the laws of armed conflict.

not many specific ones I wish to mention.

But designating a mosque with IR illuminator as  panavia tornado's came ripping in was pretty fucked up.

holy site to hellish inferno in mere minutes.


----------



## crevan

told my bestfriend as a kid that if he was gonna threaten suicide, fucking do it, I thought he wouldnt. I still can smell the blood and taste it and visualize every gory bit.  I guess not every Bah wah cry is a faker.... i will always hold myself responsible for his death ALWAYS.

Told my bestfriend's mom to fuck off and die of the "pig flu" after her being a bitch to me.  She died last month of H1N1.

Told my fiancee to die and fuck off.  Just found out 2 days ago that he's dying of prostate cancer and multi organ failure.

Shit, maybe I should wish I would win the lottery.  Maybe I'd get lucky there too...... ??


----------



## JeeJee

IVed a snowball in downtown Vancouver with the shitty water prom a puddle....13 yearz ago...still alive tho, now no smack just Kratom, no coke just santo domingo coffee


----------



## mylilfriend

...After reading through some of these posts I would like to point out an observation:  If people are being honest and really stating the worst things they've ever done, either your lives are completely dull and I recommend you get out a little more, or I'm going to hell cuz I can't legally admit half of the worst things I've ever done.  Perhaps it's the latter, but I'll hope for my own sake that everyone here needs to get out a little more!


----------



## Squigz

One thing that comes to mind is breaking into a Catholic church to steal a lighter to smoke a bowl.  

I've also stole money from sister who has downs syndrome, I justified it at the time because she gets a ton of money from the state every month and never spends it, but now thinking about it makes me feel like such a piece of shit.


----------



## 0live

Squigz said:


> One thing that comes to mind is breaking into a Catholic church to steal a lighter to smoke a bowl.



haha that is hilarious 

this is not really the worst thing i ever did, but it is less 'bad' than other things i have done...
there is an beautiful old abandoned school near where i used to live which had been empty for about 10 years, falling apart, damp etc. 
when me and my sister were younger, we got in, and acquired an antique object which we later googled and found listed on a collectors website. its worth £30,000-£50,000. 
needless to say we got scared shitless. i would like to insert here that we *took it back*... 
we also stole all the keys to the property (about 600 in total, the place way huge) which was totally pointless as ever... 8)


when i was younger, we used to keep guinea pigs, outside in little sheds (i live in the uk so its pretty warm in winter). I rescued one that had been attacked by a dog and didnt have much hair left and put her in with 4 of our other girl guinea pigs, and they got on fine for about a year, and then the others mysteriously started eating her fur. 
this distressed me, so i came up with a plan and decided it would be best for her to be on her own for a while to have a rest, and then i would re-introduce her. it was winter at the time so i decided that i would knit her a coat to keep her warm where she didnt have any fur!! (yes, really...) so i made her this little coat out of rainbow coloured wool, with little buttons underneath so it went all round her legs. she looked AMAZING 8) so i got another cage all ready for her and put her in and said goodnight, she was all peaceful and in a nice cage with a fabulous coat. 
anyway, when i came to feed them all in the morning, i was greeted with a mass of rainbow coloured wool, scattered all around the cage, and she was dead as a doornail at the front of the cage, all hard and cold. i was DEVASTATED. 
she had obviously got really pissed off with the coat, chewed it all off, and the frozen to death. 
fuck me i have never gotten over it. i feel AWFUL!!! every time i see a photo of her my heart sinks a million miles. I never meant for her to DIE!!


----------



## lyrrad85z

two years ago, my ex finance and i got caught stealing at walmart. i was on probation and i went to jail for a day, then got out on a 14 day stay, to get a baby sitter for my 1.5yo so my girl could still work to pay rent at the apartment my mom got us for x-mas to get us off the street. two days before my court date, i ate a ten strip while she was working(i had the live in baby-sitters by then) and when she brought home two guys at mid nite to trip with, i ate half of her ten strip and wigged out on those guys because with acid's insight, i knew something was up, but couldn't put my finger on it. i made the dudes leave, insisting that they were police and that they were ruining my high. i went to bed assuming my girl would be in shortly to have acid sex. but one of the guys came back, and allegedly, my girl had a miscarriage in the shower and ran off with him. i woke up the next day to no girl and no child. i rode my bicycle 6+ miles in the freezing cold to see my girl, and she said she wasn't comming home, and i rode back with out further question, breaking into radioshack twice in one nite on the way home. 
the day i was supposed to turn myself in, my girl hasnt been going to work, didnt show up to court with me to not allow me to feel like even more of a retard for stealing(attempted) make-up, women's underware, duct tape and maple syrup. instead of turning myself in i hang myself. but the rope breaks and i fracture my 1st vertebrate. by the time i got back to the house from walking to rite-aid to get tylenol to OD on, there were ample police in the drive way to escort me to the hospital. they made me sign a paper that sent me to a nut house... and while i waited, i could hear the pigs that were guarding me talk about some kid breaking in to radioshack...
i get out of the looney bin after 2 days and when i get back, all my shit is piled in the corner of the living room and all of this mother fucker's shit is in my apartment. he flies past me with the quickness after dropping my daughter whom he was holding and i get tunnel vision and commence to whooping up on the only woman that i have ever loved(to this day). i end up breaking my 5th medicarple and smashing her face with a lamp, causing evidence to charge me with elevated-aggravated-assult(dropped to a DV). 
7 months before i get out of prison she stops writing, finds a guy in Va. in which she was traveling back in forth from Maine with the piece of shit rat fuck buddy and getting everything from my mother's house of mine to sell for drugs.
she calls me now and again when she's drunk to tell me how much she misses me and that she's not happy, but when she's sober, and i try to talk to my daughter, i'm not allowed to tell her that i'm her father.
i lost everything i had. for the fifth time, that the worst thing i have ever done. what i did, how it happened, and the result. fucking sucks. i even got permanently banned from the dextroverse because we were both members and i couldn't plead my case, even though hitting a girl is "wrong", she was my best friend, and i still dream of her every night and see her face when i close my eyes. wah


----------



## Coolio

Squigz said:


> I've also stole money from sister who has downs syndrome, I justified it at the time because she gets a ton of money from the state every month and never spends it, but now thinking about it makes me feel like such a piece of shit.



Did she even notice she was missing money? Whether or not that was the "right" thing to do, it's really not that bad compared to stealing from someone who works for a living and provides for themselves and maybe others. Your sister doesn't "deserve" that money, she was provided for by society collectively. You should probably just ask her next time...


----------



## Coolio

lostPixels said:


> 3. Got in a hot tub with a bunch of people and ended up between two girls, feeling them up and kissing them both. I basically fucked the first one who hopped on top of me in front of 5 other people... I just felt so gross after it too.



The fuck's wrong with that? That's why they invented hot tubs.


----------



## queen4life

postlapsarian said:


> Manipulating friends for my own advantages and gains.



yea I feel ya on this on, very guilty of this myself, gahh but sometimes its too easy!!!! iv made some changes since this phase tho


----------



## queen4life

hydrocodonePKC said:


> I've never really done anything super horrible to animals or anything like that.
> 
> I've gotten my dog high and drunk plenty of times and i think it ate an ecstasy pill off the floor one time.
> 
> Me and my friends used to steal massive amounts of candy from various stores then sell it at school.
> 
> On trash day we would get everyones trash cans and make giant pyramids in the street.
> 
> In middle school i had a substitute teacher and i peed in the classroom with a full room of kids.
> 
> I havent done anything horrible just alot of stupid crap in my younger years.



ahahahahah! i did the whole steal the candy from the grocery store across the street from our school and sold it back to my friends, what a clever motherfucker I was, until I got caught stealing some candy at the mall one time, kinna thwarded that habit, but one time I upped the anti, my broher helped me steal some shoes from his place of work, I literally put ona  new pair of shoes in the store, put my old ones in the box, which my borther brought back to me, and walked out with new shoes on :D


----------



## Taryth

kingofthegonzo said:


> I shot a man in reno just to watch him die. But then again who hasn't.



Hahahaha


----------



## Taryth

Worst thing I've ever personally done?  Masturbate whilst performing my 60 requisite hours of community service to graduate highschool (general requirement for all students; not a punishment).

Worst thing I've ever allowed to happen, with the ability to prevent it:

Ok, so this guy probably (his friends to a lesser degree) had it coming, but the revenge exacted was, admittedly, a bit harsh.  Two of my friends got into a love-triangle situation with some guy, Alex.  My two friends, both girls, are bisexual.  Gabby liked Sara, who liked Alex, who liked Gabby . . .but then he switched to Sara, because he got angry with Gabby, and he did it in a horrible, horrible way.  Got head from both of him, the sob.
Anyway, after much crying and heartache, a plan was devised.  They made some fudge with laxatives, finely ground some dried shrooms, and kneaded them in (after cooking, of course).


I could've warned him, and his friends (who's ridiculed my two friends about the situation), but I didn't.  The batch of fudge was given to Brenden, who in turn sold it (for $50) to Alex.  I don't think any of them has such a nice time, tbh.


----------



## Bomboclat

Im lost at how any of that is considerd "the worst thing you have ever done"

If that's the worst thing you've ever done I must be a scumbag.


----------



## Taryth

Hey!  I'm only 19.  Give me time.
I need to steep in the corruption a little longer.



Lol, but seriously, yeah.  I guess I just don't commit many evil deeds


----------



## largeamount

one time a homeless guy asked me for spare change but i didnt have any


----------



## anarchogen

Pissed on a bunch of graves in the local graveyard, humped a few gravestones too.

Stole a pack of cigarettes from a morbidly obese guy asleep in a rascal electronic wheel chair thing asleep in front of starbucks.
I think I was helping him personally.


----------



## Bomboclat

Taryth said:


> Hey!  I'm only 19.  Give me time.
> I need to steep in the corruption a little longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, but seriously, yeah.  I guess I just don't commit many evil deeds



man, now I _really_ feel bad. 
Hell I was scamming people and stealing by 13


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I've made my mom cry because she believed I was a hopeless drug addict who would die soon. I think I've made her cry more than once . Fortunately that's about the worst I've done.


----------



## 30roxi30

in first grade i forced a rock down this kids mouth on the playground  his name was Spencer so he had it coming  the look on his face was priceless...little crying bitch... haha no sa that shit was fucked up i feel bad now


----------



## jeblack

Hey guys. I just landed here ... 

I was going pretty hardcore for a longass time. I had a nice apartment in a nice neighborhood, but slept in a crackhouse several days a week whenever I got paid.

I had a big problem with getting burned. One freezing winter night I stumbled to my "home away from home," yelled in the window and hammered on the door until someone shot the deadbolt and let me in. 

This particular "house" (no heat, no electricity) was the epicenter of the local smack/rock scene. Using my cell phone light, I crawled upstairs to my usual pile of misappropriated couch cushions. Except this time there was someone else in my bed. An old guy that had taken seventy bucks from me and my boy (before we knew enough people to cop for ourselves and still had to tip) several years back and returned with coffeecreamer.

I ripped him out of my bed, threw him to the curb and locked the front door.

When he returned two days later we pretended nothing had happened.


----------



## blahman8000

In elementary school, maybe fourth grade, there was this girl who had pretty much no friends and everyone made fun of her all the time. In the parking lot after school one day, her little brother was playing with the cigarette lighter in their car and accidentally caught the entire car on fire (he wasn't harmed or anything). As the car was in flames, my friend and I pointed and laughed hysterically. Then some bigger kid slapped me in the face and asked me "what the hell is wrong with you!?" That was pretty bad.

When I was around 12 years old, my friend and I each grabbed a good sized rock and threw it at this squirrel at the same time. At least one of us nailed the thing in the head, and it didn't die. It just laid there twitching and convulsing. Just suffering. We felt bad so we called animal control and had it put of its misery.

When I was 13 or 14, I was a major pyromaniac and I really wanted to start a huge forest fire in this woodsy area near my school. I would've if my friend hadn't stopped me.

Cheated on my longterm girlfriend when I was in high school. I broke up with her after cheating on her for a week, then a month later I told her about it. I felt really guilty. In retrospect I probably shouldn't have ever told her, because all that did was fuck her up for a while. She was pretty good to me, too.

When I was really young I think I swung at my parents a few times. I hate that I did that.

Constantly called my sister a fatass when I was a kid. I once called my dad a fatass, too. I said it looked like he ate the entire sun. I feel more guilty about the latter.

Stole from family members many times, usually to get high or drunk.

My friend introduced me to a girl that he had a crush on, but she wasn't really interested in him. The day I met her, I made out with her right in front of him while he was asleep. It was awesome.

Anyway, guess I'll see you guys when we're all burning in hell.


----------



## puff puff pass

drugs


----------



## Oh1o0hwhyO

well, when i was 18 i went into this local hardware shop, got into the back rooms without being seen, hid there til the place closed then robbed it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just finished Page 2, and this thread has made me feel *a lot* better about myself.  

The worst thing I've done to someone was yell or scream horrible things at them (out of anxiety, pain, or torment...typically)...I understand a lot of these things were done when a lot of you all were younger, but I don't see how you all can hurt animals like ducks.  I can't even come to run over a duck in the middle of the road, even if I'm running late somewhere.  

I feel like if I was tripping right now reading this thread I'd be all sorts of emotionally disturbed, crying and such...thank God I'm not tripping.  

To be specific the worst thing I've ever done is yell hurtful things to people when I'm angry or in pain, and it still makes me feel bad to this day.



LiLc said:


> I once pissed in this hookers mouth as she was about to give me a blowjob.


Did you have to pay her extra?


----------



## dmopz

When I was a freshman in highschool a couple buds (both friends and, well, buds  ) and I shit and pissed in a plastic bag and went to a bridge that was over a highway.  We dropped the bag on a couple that was riding in their corvette (convertible).  Needless to say it was a direct hit...

Its still kinda funny to me but now that I am older...man would that have pissed me off if I was in their shoes.


----------



## JohnnyPoppySeed

well..hmm i cant decide between two things. so ill list them both and one of you can decide for me.

1.I was about 10 and i caught a frog put it in a sock and smashed it with a rock till it oozed out of the sock...ill never know why i did it.Thats the worst thing ive ever done to an animal.Ive helped slit a pigs(swine the farm animal) throat before but that was for eating so its ok.


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Back in my dope feen days I did about 3 bags of heroin. In aquaintence then asked to buy a couple of bags. So what I did was crush up some naproxen and mixed it with tan colored makeup until it looked like diesel. I then sold it to the kid and as he was leaving he's all like "Thanks man, I just learned how to shoot it and I was in need of some bags to give it a go with, thanks a million!"

idk what happened after that.


----------



## the bold one

ran over a 91 yr old neighbor while nodding on heroin.......and no im not proud


----------



## cacatown

lol


----------



## Deluded

I was high on dilauid and crack, a cop trie to pull me over. I wouldn't stop because I had a qaurter of crack an about 50 pills. They had just passed a new law in my province that if you got caught with illegal narcotics like dilaudid or oxy, it was a 1 year sentence for every pill. So it ended up being a 40 minute high speed pursuit, I smashed up two police cruisers, hit 5 other vehicles, and had alot of charges. When I finally got caught, the female cop aske me when she was about to search me "o you have anything that is going to stick me or prick me" an I replied, "yeah, my cock".

It was very embarrassing when they read that out in court 2 years later.....I ended up getting 3 months in rehab, 3 months in jail, 3 months house arrest, and alot of money in restitution and lawyers.

And a big fat criminal record..........


----------



## oxymoron310

Deluded said:


> it was a 1 year sentence for every pill



I would have just crushed all of them and got a really really big pill press to make 1 ridiculously large pill.
After all, a pill is a pill. Defined by shape, not by size. 
But that aside, that sucks!!!
Edit: Worst thing I've ever done (Which isn't really that bad, but extremely stupid) was turned my room at my boarding school into a grow room. Even though this was an incredibly stupid move, none of the staff noticed it (They actually commented on the spectacular fragrance of my room). I had a wall of ballasts and plants 3 feet tall. I got away with it, even though that school was actually "geared" towards "problem children" like myself. Did bi-daily room searches, and the state even came in to inspect everything monthly hahaha. The stupidest placement ever. I even had a razor on my shelf next to my fan blowing on my plants. I even got one of the staff to water them when I was on vacation when they were still little sproutlings. I'm damn lucky the staff were just dumber than I was!


----------



## previouslyhere

this isn't that bad but its kinda funny...back when i was like 18-19 this one time i was hammered (and driving..not a good look) coming back from a bar, pretty early around 10 PM,  with some friends. had to drop off my friend's GF...she lived 2 blocks away from a girl I hooked up with like twice and stopped talking to. I decided to do some donuts in her parents front yard which was pretty small so it got FUCKED up. Drove off LOLing about it and what not.... . A few days later we find out that the guy she just started seeing was over when it happened. He thought it was someone he had beef with, so that night he took off in his car and vandalized the person he thought it was's car, hopped back in to go back to the girl's and got pulled over for a DWI. Better him than me I guess. its funny how some impulsive bullshit you do can have such a chain reaction.


In regards to people taking advantage of passed out girls, i think that is a crime that should be punishable by death and/or a tazer gun to the balls. In fact, the worst thing I've ever done hasn't happened yet. Because I know someone from back in the day who used to drug girls, fuck them or do fucked up stuff to them when they were passed out, and take pix/videos. Underage, young ass girls too. I know he got in trouble for that but in my opinion it wasn't enough. I mean i've dogged girls out before we all have its all in the game, but ive never ever ever in my wildest dreams thought of doing some foul date-rape shit or exploiting a minor. I think of that being my little sister, my cousins, or my future daughter perhaps... anyway the worst thing I've ever done is gonna be when I run into this fuckin guy on the street. i know he's off parole 99%. im gonna cave his fucking skull in.  i honestly dont think anyone would care about it either. and if i had to pay a couple Gs in lawyers fees and get on probation because of it it'd probably be worth it. sick, dangerous fucks need to be dealt with at the street level in my opinion.


----------



## Tweak Thizz

When I was 9 me and my friend pissed in a water bottle until it was full, then waited for a convertible car to come buy and we threw it at them. The piss landed direct.


----------



## Asad Risvi

Stole cell phones from a couple of friends.

Stole money from one friend.

Broke into a mate's room and stole drugs from him.

Stole drugs from another friend.

Vandalised a friend's house.

Have been a complete cunt to a few friends for no reason at all, and cut a couple out of my life for no reason at all too.


----------



## the bold one

far too many shitty things too list,but getting married to a woman i had known for 7 hours while on holiday in vegas (alcohol and xanax) springs to mind.that caused me a shitload of grief.pretty stupid,even by my standards.


----------



## semigenius

geetered said:


> stole from my mother... had sex with a passed out 15 year old




That's disgusting.  You should be shot for that.


----------



## 4j2r0c

Nothing too bad but...

When I was like 10 I was the biggest kid at my elementary school and would needlessly bully a bunch of smaller weaker kids to point that they would hide when I was around.

In junior high a mentally challenged dude (didnt know this until after the fact) grabbed my junk in gym class and I beat the shit out of him.

Lied constantly to my parents to conceal my drug use. 


Overall though I would say any of these things are rather benign in comparison to some of you sick ass rapists/molesters/animal torturers


----------



## el pico

jesus yall are fucked up...


----------



## zingg

when we went riverfishing going back a few years i caught a fish  then kept it on the hook...... ''when i reeled it in''....not far to the right of me on the river bank  say around ten metres was a huge pelican .....me not thinking anything of it i threw my fish at the pellican still attached  to the hook and line.

  str8 away the pellican gulped my fish and started to fly of when it was pretty far away i started pulling it in .....but it started trippin out..then as i got it closer to the bank after around ten minutes of trying to reel it in i felt sorry for it and cut the string.
hoping that no one seen...to my left there was a family that rocked up and they must of seen me pulling the bird in with my line....and the look on the familys face was like id killed someone im pretty sure they were covering theyre daughters eyes....so we packed up and left real quick !! and havnt been fishin for a long time......lol 
i felt heaps bad after that
wont do that again


----------



## zingg

Deluded said:


> I was high on dilauid and crack, a cop trie to pull me over. I wouldn't stop because I had a qaurter of crack an about 50 pills. They had just passed a new law in my province that if you got caught with illegal narcotics like dilaudid or oxy, it was a 1 year sentence for every pill. So it ended up being a 40 minute high speed pursuit, I smashed up two police cruisers, hit 5 other vehicles, and had alot of charges. When I finally got caught, the female cop aske me when she was about to search me "o you have anything that is going to stick me or prick me" an I replied, "yeah, my cock".
> 
> It was very embarrassing when they read that out in court 2 years later.....I ended up getting 3 months in rehab, 3 months in jail, 3 months house arrest, and alot of money in restitution and lawyers.
> 
> And a big fat criminal record..........




looll    lol


----------



## Chaos23

When I was strung out on heroin I did many bad things to many many people.  My parents seemed to get the brunt of my shady behavior.  

They had already cut me off, changed the locks, and went on vacation in Hawaii for 3 months.  Whilst they were gone, I broke into their house and set up yard sale signs all over the neighborhood.  I sold THOUSANDS of dollars of their things for around 1000 bucks.

There are lots of stories like this one, but for some reason it really sticks out as a real dick head thing to do.


----------



## Equal Observer

Nothing too bad this far. Find a lot of the shit you've all done fucking crazy. Going to read it slowly over the next week or so for good measure. 

The worst thing I've done is having sex with one of my best friends girlfriends. She was all over me one night at my house, we were both drunk and she was really gagging for it. She dragged me to the bathroom where we fucked & she moaned. I later realised my friend was passed out in the bathroom next door & heard us. We're now best friends and I reckon it could be partially because of this, the girl was a slag & he's better off with his current girlfriend, so it all worked out. Next to that, using my mums card to buy mephedrone for a good few months (she never checks her statement). Will probably regret it sometime, but those months were some of the best of my life. RIP meph, despite what you all say xD


----------



## zingg

Chaos23 said:


> When I was strung out on heroin I did many bad things to many many people.  My parents seemed to get the brunt of my shady behavior.
> 
> They had already cut me off, changed the locks, and went on vacation in Hawaii for 3 months.  Whilst they were gone, I broke into their house and set up yard sale signs all over the neighborhood.  I sold THOUSANDS of dollars of their things for around 1000 bucks.
> 
> There are lots of stories like this one, but for some reason it really sticks out as a real dick head thing to do.



lol...well leeast you can look back and say ...yep that was pretty fucked up............


----------



## narky1

about 17 years ago During my misspent youth I tortured a dealer with a hot Iron to rob the man of 5000 pills 5 k of weed 10 oz of blow,20 grand in cash 200 boxed nokias and 15 armani suits. Lol

Ive done worse but wont implicate myself coz I never got caught for the other shit.


----------



## Alprazolam8129

narky1 said:


> about 17 years ago During my misspent youth I tortured a dealer with a hot Iron to rob the man of 5000 pills 5 k of weed 10 oz of blow,20 grand in cash 200 boxed nokias and 15 armani suits. Lol
> 
> Ive done worse but wont implicate myself coz I never got caught for the other shit.



Thats real yo.^^


----------



## tiffacult

me and my ex were together on and off for about 6 years. one time we were broken up, my best gay friend, who happens to have also been friends with my ex, proceeded to tell me how my ex would cheat on me all the time. one girl was pregnant with some other dudes kid. another was his best friends girlfriend. now, my bestie was a total shit talker, but the story he told me sounded plausable, and i had suspicions already about a few of the girls he named. knowing full well the ex would never confess if i just asked him flat out, i did what any normal girl would do..

called him up hysterically, screaming and crying about how  i had gone to the health dept a few days previously and just got a phone call from them that said i had tested positive for a std. he was the only person i had been with for 3 years, and he knew i wasnt screwing around on him, so he had to confess his sins. in front of his boss, and coworkers. i told him he had better call the girls and schedual an appt for himself to get checked out. you cannot even imagine the satisfaction i got in knowing that he had to get a qtip shoved into the head of his dick, and how freaked out those girls were when he called them to tell them an utterly bullshit story. however, those girls knew we were together, so in my mind they all deserved it.

how he even spoke to me after i told him it was an april fools joke is beyond me. 

thats probably the worst thing ive ever done, but i dont feel bad about it in the least. in fact, remembering it makes me giggle.


----------



## benjalex

Worst thing I have ever done, bar non, is took my youger brothers, first girlfriends virginity.

My brother was 16 at the time and I was 19.

One night at our house, my brother and I were throwing a party. (we're of a similar age so are friends with the same people) He had too much booze and passed out, when everyone left, there was just me and his (VERY HOT) girlfriend. To cut a long story short, she explained to me that she fancied me, but went out with my brother because he's like me but her age, and I already had a girlfriend. I suggested, "why not give me a kiss to see for sure?" anyway, one thing lead to another and I took her virginity that night. Then slept with her again another night, 2 days later. 1 week later, by brother said "Ben I finally slept with her" my heart froze... I congradulated him on his efforts then tried to forget.

a couple of months ago he broke up with this girl. A few days later, I told him while I was on Meph (truth telling drug) and he was worryingly calm about it, we laughed about it the next day but I still feel bad about it to this day.


----------



## Ramirez

Well, I suppose this one CANNOT possibly be as bad as the girl-rape stories, but to me, who'd always been clean and straight before college, seemed horrible to me.

Long story short: I ended up having sex with some random girl using a stolen condom in some dude's room. She wasn't like passing out, she was fully awake and everything, having a great time. It was a college party plus the residents of the place had us show a college ID to even get in, so unless she was some 16 year old genius in college I can be fairly certain she was of age. I don't really feel terrible about it because even though I was taking advantage of a situation, she was at least somewhat aware of what was going on. Then again, I'm pretty sure she was just a skank anyway.

Another one I actually still feel kind of bad about was this one time after a salvia trip, still feeling high, I was in a room with a group of some friends drinking. Well, for some reason, I told some anectotal story about homeless people that I concluded by implying that all homeless people or panhandlers were probably going to end up using their money to get crack or whatever. Turns out, this one girl that was in the room had been living on the streets with her mother at one point, something I wasn't even _aware_ of! Still, I lost a good group of friends that night, while they don't like hate me or anything I've never been invited to come drink up in their room ever again. After someone told me why that anecdote was horrible, it took me some time to apologize, because I wanted to talk to just her, but she was always with other people, but eventually I did and she said it was sweet of me and not to worry about it.

Still, I feel bad about because I'll always criticize and get mad at Rush Limbaugh whenever he makes the most sickening, disparaging remarks about poor people (like recently, he criticized the free/reduced lunch program, and said "well kids who might starve over the summer, go check your freezer! or go dumpster diving!) when really, I'm not all that guilt-free. I would definitely have NEVER mentioned homeless people if I had known that she'd once been homeless. She's such a nice girl, too. I hate inadvertently doing bad things to nice people.

I also remember back in middle school, making fun of this one kid all the time, and just being a general prick to a lot of people for no really good reason at all. The addage of "A bully is the most miserable kind of person" definitely applied to me back then, and I sometimes feel bad about that.

Oh and I've stolen a beer and a Smirnoff Ice Malt from work.


----------



## Transcendence

the bold one said:


> ran over a 91 yr old neighbor while nodding on heroin.......and no im not proud



LOL. Seriously? Did she die?


----------



## Ramirez

PendulumAM said:


> When I was in high school I lit the trash bag from the trash can in the girls bathroom on fire. I wasn't trying to burn the school down; I knew it would get put out. 10 minutes after I did it, I'm sitting in class and the fire alarm goes off. Everyone goes outside and is wondering what happened, I pretend to have no clue also. I did this twice, the firemen came both times because they automatically got notified when the school fire alarm went off.
> 
> My friends and I would write threats on the walls of the bathrooms or leave threatening notes like "EVERYONE WILL DIE AT 1030 AM" or "SOMEONE WILL GET A BOMB IN THEIR LOCKER IN THE A WING" so that we would all get evacuated for an hour or longer. It was all really funny to us, and other people would do it too.
> 
> I don't know why I did any of that, and I'm damn lucky that I never got caught. Both the fire stuff and the threats made the newspaper :O



That's just weird, bro, because that exact kind of shit happened at my high school about two (almost three) years ago. We had bomb threats that were usually misspelled (a bom will kill u alll lol), trash can fires...that kinda shit.

What ended up happening was this Saudi kid was blamed for the bomb threats, he might have admitted to it when the police came in and arrested him. Either way, that shit stopped once he was gone.

It was really annoying too, it would be like the middle of February and the fire alarm would go off because of a bomb threat, and I'd just think "here we go again...Man, this is bullshit."


----------



## molly897

not sure worst personally done.. but in a worst desperate attempted i blew out my coke filled nose and ate it to try to numb my mouth and throat

and i guess telling my mom im gunna killmyself one day and its her fault and hanging up is pretty crappy too


----------



## mav3rick

Around a decade ago, I repeatedly stabbed an extremely abusive immediate family member..

I was very young, very angry and very over being beaten black & blue day after day. No excuse I know.. I regret it every single day, a little more now considering that person died about three days ago.. That's the worst thing I've ever done..


----------



## NoOnesHome

slimvictor said:


> Some people are most offended by the child rape, others by the animal cruelty, but I would remind everybody that these people are baring their souls here, and while we certainly don't have to condone what they have done, a supportive attitude might help them heal.
> 
> Something like "that's really low, but I am glad that it is the worst thing you have done - I bet that you have suffered a lot because you did that - what can you do to try to heal?  Educate young people about date rape?  Save animals destined for death in shelters? "
> 
> I would remind everyone here that a large portion of (admittedly brainwashed) people in the world would condemn all of us for using chemicals that they don't approve of.  For some of them, their post would be "I smoked marijuana once and felt guilty for years afterward" or something equally ridiculous to us.  They may be brainwashed, but they are people, too, and their views count (as unfortunate as that may seem).
> 
> Since I am a vegetarian who eats no animal products, I could look at the people pointing fingers at the person who slit a kitten's throat (yes, I was momentarily repulsed) and ask how many cows, pigs, chickens, and fish they have caused to be killed in the past month, and how many they caused to be tortured in factory farms for their milk and eggs.  But I don't think that we are here to point the finger.  Just as I can understand that people who eat animals aren't bad people (though I don't condone what they do), let's all try to understand that the child rapists and animal torturers are unquestionably suffering because of what they have done, and that having done something once (or even many times, in the past) that is very low down on our personal lists doesn't mean that they are bad people - they were just ignorant, and they are learning (like we all are).  They are, after all, "confessing" in public, which is one way of attempting to heal.  Let's be good listeners and as supportive as possible, rather than cursing them with death threats.



Big diff in killing for food and killing just to kill.


----------



## NoOnesHome

j00sh said:


> I tasted a big blue spicy RIBBED-FOR-MY-MOTHER'S-PLEASURE dildo. Fuck.
> 
> And by very young I probably mean like 8.



You had me at ribbed8)


----------



## captainbackfire

about second or third grade..there was a litter of kittens outside my house in the garage...just about the age where they've gotten over being clumsy and play but are still itty bitty. i picked one up and slung it by the tail against the side of my house, which was probably 10 feet away from me...did it to 3 or 4 of them. 11 years later and that still makes me sick to have been that cruel to something so helpless. i absolutely love animals, have a puppy who's my whole world, his paw prints are tattooed on me and i wouldn't ever harm another animal if there was a gun to my head now.


----------



## the bold one

Transcendence said:


> LOL. Seriously? Did she die?



no i bumped his arse with the wing on my bmw  and sent him flying which split his head...i almost had a heart attack...


----------



## the bold one

screwed my friends girlfriend when she was pregnant.....whoops...when i look back on my shady smackhead years i cant beleive some of the shit i pulled. im mortified to this day..thank fuck thats all in the past,,


----------



## XanaxAndBud

raped a unborn fetus....no jk


----------



## molly897

calling the ones I love everything I hate about myself because I'm in denial


----------



## DickNimmer

*title*

Turning my back on my family year after year, people that would kill for me taking them for granted, knowing that one day ( probably on my parents death bed) ill look back an kick myself in the face for not doing everything in my power to be a good son, Im aware of the neglect and pain i cause them every day, as it happens, before it happens and after. yet i sit here an do NOTHING about it..It has no effect on me, but i know when the day comes it will be the worst pain ive ever felt in my life, nothing is worse than letting people that depend on you down, when u know damn well u can give them the world. *Numb* I feel as though im surrounded by death an selfishness, 22 yrs old an the number of funerals ive been to out numbers wedding 10:1, i see dispear and hopelessness every min of every day, yet dont attempt to make a change, even knowing the smallest things can make such a difference.
Am I alone on this one...? wheres the key that'll set this world free?
To you it makes no sense, to me...its a way of life, one with only negative outcomes.
This is a journey the heavens will never forget.


----------



## slimvictor

crevan said:


> told my bestfriend as a kid that if he was gonna threaten suicide, fucking do it, I thought he wouldnt. I still can smell the blood and taste it and visualize every gory bit.  I guess not every Bah wah cry is a faker.... i will always hold myself responsible for his death ALWAYS.
> 
> Told my bestfriend's mom to fuck off and die of the "pig flu" after her being a bitch to me.  She died last month of H1N1.
> 
> Told my fiancee to die and fuck off.  Just found out 2 days ago that he's dying of prostate cancer and multi organ failure.
> 
> Shit, maybe I should wish I would win the lottery.  Maybe I'd get lucky there too...... ??



You sound determined to hold yourself responsible for your friend's death.
I am sure it was a horrible, sad situation, but your friend is ultimately responsible, not you.
You might feel bad about what you said (in that case, and in the other cases you mentioned), but you did not kill your friend.
Also, you were a child.
Children can and should be forgiven for anything. 
I think that you should forgive yourself.
You might find that your entire life opens up in a new, good way if you can do it.


----------



## slimvictor

I guess some people would judge this to be pretty bad:

Once, when I was 16, I snuck into a church with a friend, carrying powdered milk and cocoa powder.
We made the church's holy water into holy chocolate milk.
(I always wanted to see the people's faces when they discovered it.)

I don't have any stories like the really bad ones I have read here.
But this thread has been quite an eye-opener.
I keep re-visiting, and am never disappointed.


----------



## tony314

I hate that I have stole money and pawned shit that didn't belong to me.


----------



## shiv

slimvictor said:


> I guess some people would judge this to be pretty bad:
> 
> Once, when I was 16, I snuck into a church with a friend, carrying powdered milk and cocoa powder.
> We made the church's holy water into holy chocolate milk.
> (I always wanted to see the people's faces when they discovered it.)



I have one year left of being a teenager i.e. one year left of doing dumb stuff. I'm going to make a list...and this is going on it.


----------



## dokomo

mav3rick said:


> Around a decade ago, I repeatedly stabbed an extremely abusive immediate family member..
> 
> I was very young, very angry and very over being beaten black & blue day after day. No excuse I know.. I regret it every single day, a little more now considering that person died about three days ago.. That's the worst thing I've ever done..



Sounds like a pretty damned good excuse to me. Abuse can be so traumatic and it's natural to want to defend yourself against it.


----------



## badandwicked

slimvictor said:


> I guess some people would judge this to be pretty bad:
> 
> Once, when I was 16, I snuck into a church with a friend, carrying powdered milk and cocoa powder.
> We made the church's holy water into holy chocolate milk.
> (I always wanted to see the people's faces when they discovered it.)
> 
> I don't have any stories like the really bad ones I have read here.
> But this thread has been quite an eye-opener.
> I keep re-visiting, and am never disappointed.



Hahaha thats not bad, that's excellent!!


----------



## mav3rick

dokomo said:


> Sounds like a pretty damned good excuse to me. Abuse can be so traumatic and it's natural to want to defend yourself against it.



Thanks for saying that.. It's hard to accept though but as time progresses I start to feel a bit better etc..

Btw, the chocolate milk-holy water thing is awesomely amazing!!! :D

Gave me a really good laugh, hehe..

 Mav


----------



## LalaDem

When I was 14 I broke into the neighbors house sometime during summer. I took their coke from the fridge and sat in the living room watching TV with the a/c on. I spent my whole afternoon there. At some point a got bored and went back home.


----------



## icecube

there's a bunch of little things, even tho I never caused harm to an animal or so, I really like pets

the worst period of my ego life was between 8 and 12-13 years old, because I was very mean to my classmates, I bit the crap out of them weekly, just for fun

but there are two things I really regret, I'll describe for you



When I was at the eight grade I moved to another school and from the beggining I became a friend of a blond girl, she was an incredible good friend.. and from the beggining I knew she had a crush on me

By the time I had never kissed a girl, because it took me forever to mature (or not, as I'll demonstrate)

Important fact: my friends thought that she was freaking ugly and fat, and they used to make fun of her behind her back. I can tell you that she was not ugly, she was a little bit cute.. she just wasn't THAT good looking, and definitly not fat.. they were just immature kids, worst than I was..

After 4 pleasant months of friendship, and having no guts to kiss her, I sort of told her "I'm really liking someone.. go to the ladies room, look ahead and you'll figure it out". So she went there, and of course there were nobody else, just the mirror.. so she looked to the mirror and got my message

A couple of days later I was leaving a soccer game (which I was playing) at the school, and I met her outside.. I asked her out, planning on kiss her on some kind of date.. we talked a bit and she just kissed me (and I was dirty and stinking at hell.. that was my very first kiss), it was freaking weird..

So we started having something, but of course I denied everything to my friends, cause I was affraid of they mucking me.. but she kind of told one of them.. then he asked me.. and I told him "of course not, she's so ugly"..

During a few weeks I was confused, I decided I should get rid of here, I don't know why but I think it's because of my friends.. I was trying to find excuses to argue with her, to break up.. but she always took the offenses and apologized, she was really into me

So the winter vacation arrived, and I went to visit my father (who lives almost 1000 miles away) and didn't even think of telling her

So the first vacation day I was at mIRC (fever by then) and she came to ask me if I really traveled and why I didn't tell her.. I just replied to her something like "dude, leave me alone, stop complaining, I don't want you anymore" (I consider this the worst action of my life)

She got desperated, begging for me to not do this, she even told me "XXXXXXXX, I LOVE YOU!!" (first time a girl says that to me).. but I didn't mind.. breaking up with her, even online (ridiculous) was a relief..

Back to school I just ignored her.. she came to just says hi and I turned my back to her like a stubborn child.. what a shame

A couple of months later I realized how prick I was, and started feeling so guilty.. I wanted to apologize to her several times, but I never had the guts to do it...


----------



## icecube

Second story:


When I was 15, me and a couple of friends were drunk out our minds.. it was 5am and all the city was closed... nothing else to do.. I was so retarted that I pissed at the bareky door..

Then I decided to prank-call someone... my friend gave me a number and the name of the boy (this boy was his friend, I dunno why he gave it to me, I think he's a dumbass too).. he also told me the name of his parents and some valuable information

As I called the number, his mother picked up and I asked for P. (the boy). she told me P. was sleeping, and she didn't want to wake him up.. and asked what it was about.. thats when it got nasty:

"Darling, I'm gonna be straight to you. P. got some of my mercadory and he did not pay me.. do you know how much in trouble he is? he thinks he can fool me.. he's fucked up! where is G. (his dad)? he's sleeping too? I know everything about you, you'll get my revenge.."

The conversation last for half an hour, just threats and so.. and I went home to sleep

The day after I was at another friend's house and he was talking to P. in the internet.. he asked P. if he was going to the party that night, P. replied: "I can't dude, some motherfucker called my house last night and made up to my mother that I had a drug debt.. my father bit the crap out of me the hole day and I'm grounded for life.."

I was sober by this fact, but at the same time I felt guilty and thought it was incredible funny..

Funniest fact: the next year we were classmates at the english school (I'm from south america) and we became kind of friends.. we didn't share a lot of our lives but we talked a lot about trivial things through the years ahead.. of course he doesn't know what I did, and he will never.. nowadays I moved and he moved, we won't meet ever again, hopefully, because I regret big time this story


----------



## Toxic4Life

Drove without licence and got caught. sucked..


----------



## badandwicked

icecube said:


> A couple of months later I realized how prick I was, and started feeling so guilty.. I wanted to apologize to her several times, but I never had the guts to do it...



Find the guts and do it then.


----------



## Inoxia

Don't even know where to start.

There was a morning I went into school after a couple cans of Polish lager, quite intoxicated as I'd taken 130mg of diazepam the night before. Naturally, I had to urinate but didn't really feel like walking for half a minute, so I sat on the edge of my chair at the back of the room, unzipped, and pissed all over the floor. I'm amazed I never got into any trouble over this as a teacher was in the room and half the class were laughing hysterically. Another class erupted in laughter that day when I was texting under the table and the teacher asked "what have you got in your hands". :D
Mixing benzos and school never really ended well for me.


----------



## thefoot

geetered said:


> stole from my mother... had sex with a passed out 15 year old



oh shit


----------



## Help?!?!

slimvictor said:


> Once, when I was 16, I snuck into a church with a friend, carrying powdered milk and cocoa powder.
> We made the church's holy water into holy chocolate milk.
> (I always wanted to see the people's faces when they discovered it.)
> 
> I don't have any stories like the really bad ones I have read here.
> But this thread has been quite an eye-opener.
> I keep re-visiting, and am never disappointed.


I see this as harmless childish antics not a horrible act(although I could care less about church/religion and wish I would have thought of this when I was younger!). I'm sure most people would think this is fairly fucked up. When I was around 13 I told my father that I was happy he was dying of terminal cancer when he asked me if I was after he broke down my door for some reason(he was trying to fight me all day that day). I used to tell him all the time as a child and I still felt the same way since he hadn't changed in the slightest since then. I'm sure no one else will look at it like this but I felt it would be much worse to lie to a dying mans face then telling him the truth and possibly hurting him(besides the fact he could have had my love anytime he wanted all he had to do was treat me correctly).


----------



## ugly

You should not steal from your mom. I think that's crossing the line.


----------



## Sir Foxx

XanaxAndBud said:


> raped a unborn fetus....no jk



No joking, for real?


----------



## DillFreak

*Worst thing I have done!*

Well, if I actually put the real worst thing I have done in my life, i would certainly be hauled off to jail for a very long time, as I suspect many others would! lol
But this thread being listed under drugs, I will stick to that, and it's probably (more than once) after a 3-4 day I.V. Cocaine run, and as usual either ran out of money, or couldn't find more at the time, and was 'Jonesing' so bad, had no Valium or anything of the sort to reduce the crash EXCEPT a big bottle of Jack Daniels, proceeded to unload a syringe half full into my vein, and boy did it work! . A little heartburn was the only real uncomfortable side effect, and for the record, i haven't touched that white Devil shit in over a decade! Nor the Jack for that matter!
Now it's just simple, soothing Opiates, Dilaudid I.V. being my passion of choice, which probably never would have happened until I was hit by a car and hospitalized 3-4 times for 2-3 different surgeries, and they gave me that amazing, instant Euphoria, and I was in love with a mind altering substance AGAIN!
So, armed with all my medical records, and a body full of legitimate chronic pain, I set out to find as much of it as I could, and still do! BTW, if you take this medication any way other than I.V. you may as well throw your money in the trash, as it is virtually non effective when taken orally...well here's a quick breakdown.....I.V. of course you get 100% of the medication, Oral administration you're lucky to get 17-20%, snorting brings it up to about 50-60%, Inter Muscular raises it yet again to about 75% but you don't get the BANG as you do with I.V. (which I have found unmatched in any Pharm. OR street drug. I have heard, but not tried, that 'Plugging', Yeah, in the butt!! is supposed to bring great pain relief and a good buzz, but personally I'd prefer to stick (no pun intended) to the I.V. than resort to that! lol but to each their own!
And although my whiskey jabbing resolved my 'at the moment' problem, I would NOT recommend anyone trying this, but that crazy white stuff does inexcuseable things to one's personality!
Dilaudid is a wonder drug for pain, but has 2 major drawbacks....one is it has a very short 'half-life' of only 2.5-3 hours, and the other is you build a tolerance VERY quickly....in just a matter of days, you nedd double the dose to get the same pain relief as you do at the begging.....Avoid at all costs if possible! Being a victim of circumstances, I have experimented with many a Opiate pain medication, but nothing can touch the 'D'!
I love Dilaudid I.V. , that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## molly897

my moms dad died when she was 20.. her mom when she was 30.. i moved out got into alot of drugs when she was 40. i think i ruined her life and will always by leaving. i think the reason i cant stand her is cause i changed her, cause i remember being able to stand her at one point. i wish i could say she died or something, would be better to me than waking up everyday thinking i ruined someones life by having my own


----------



## Bojangles69

Owned and operated a methlab, got raided by the DEA/rifles/helicopter went to prison

Got my good friend killed while transporting my meth up to NYC (he crashed his car, but he'd still be alive today if it wasn't for me)

Put another "friend" in the hospital for 2 months when I got out of prison (was the one who snitched)

Cheated on my highscool sweetheart which was my first excuse ever to use drugs

Ruined a good portion of my parents lives, my friends, and my own in general.

But I don't write any of this from a position of defeat. I have for the most part changed my life around... almost.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Some of the stuff in this thread is completely fucked up.

The worst thing I did was when I was on Xanax + alcohol at a friend's birthday party. There was this one chick that had to go through an abortion and she was kinda religious and wanted to keep the baby. Everyone knew about this, but no one talked to her about it - it was like it never happened.

Well I was all fucked up and came up to her on the dancefloor and asked her if her abortion when okay? I really didn't want to make her feel bad or whatever, I genuinely wanted to know if it went without any complications - I just couldn't realize the stupidity of my actions.

Mixing Benzos + booze is asking for trouble...


----------



## stuckinsouthdakota

Lying. All the worst things I have done, have definitely been because of lies I've said to get myself out of trouble. I am ashamed of myself for them.


----------



## icecube

badandwicked said:


> Find the guts and do it then.



we both moved and I have no clue where the fuck she's living today


----------



## darkvein

Well i've done so many shitty things that I don't care to mention... But one bad thing I did that is worth mentioning is, one time I flew from MI to FL and I brought a crack pipe (suitcased, and no I don't mean luggage), some crack (in my mouth), and they took my lighter but let me keep matches. So I smoked hundreds of dollars worth of crack on my way to the airport and I couldn't bear to get rid of what I had left but I had to make the plane. So I'm on the plane and I get the idea to smoke the rest of my shit on the airplane. I go into the bathroom and smoked my crack with matches. (not easy) the first hit went ok, blew the smoke down the toilet and flushed. Then I went to take my second hit, and I lit the match. BEEP BEEP BEEP it set off the fucking fire alarm! Two second later, BANGBANGBANG open the door or we're gonna knock it down! 
Oh shit! I threw the crack pipe down into the toilet and flushed, then opened the door. I told the stewardess that I lit the match to soften my eyeliner cause I wanted to look good when I landed. She made me be the last person to get off the plane, she said it would be up to the pilot, what happened to me. $500 fine and imprisonment maybe. I didn't end up getting in any trouble. I don't know how those people on the plane believed the eyeliner bit, my eyes were bugging, I was sweaty and tweaked out to hell. But I'm the only person I know who smoked crack hundreds of miles above the earth, and I'll never forget it lol


----------



## psykoman

geetered said:


> stole from my mother... had sex with a passed out 15 year old



LOL - every lad has done this at sum point lmao


----------



## mymindisgoo

threw my mother to the floor during an argument.

lied and manipulated repeatedly for the past year +


----------



## PurpleLibra

During my stripper days, I had a regular who would come in 2-3 times a week and fork over AT LEAST $500 each time. He fell in love with me and bought me expensive gifts. Seeing an opportunity, I told him I loved him, too. He paid me $10,000 a month to quit stripping, paid my college tuition, bought me everything I wanted, including my own condo and fancy cars. I wouldn't sleep with him... Gullible schmuck that he was, he believed I was a virgin and wanted to wait until I was married before I did the deed. This went on for two years. In that two years, I drained him of every last penny he had... All the while I was dating my future husband. Once he was totally broke and deeply in debt, I dumped him. 

Believe it or not, I talked to him a few years later and he was totally cool with me! Meh... Maybe he thought my company for those two years was worth it? Gawd.... 

And hurting animals and raping women? NOT. COOL. At least the dude I took advantage of had some say in what he was doing...... And besides, it's not my fault he was completely stupid.... What stripper is a virgin? For fuck's sake! I figure I did the guy a favor... taught him a lesson... an expensive lesson, but a lesson nonetheless.


----------



## PurpleLibra

Oh yeah (sorry for the double post) but in 8th grade social studies class, my best friend Rhonda sat in front of this girl named Beth who stuttered. Bad. When Beth got nervous or upset, she couldn't get ONE WORD out of her mouth. Nothing, nada, zilch. 

During one of our classes, Rhonda farted. A really long and really loud and really nasty smelling fart! I think people in the class next to us heard and/or smelled it. 

Anyway, I knew it was Rhonda, but Rhonda turned around and goes, "Beth! Oh my God! What did you EAT this morning?" 

I laughed till I cried. Beth sat there, trying to defend herself, but completely unable. I should have said something. I should have called Rhonda out on her smelly fucking fart. I know Beth was forever haunted by that..... I STILL feel bad about not outing Rhonda on her funky fart. She was constantly doing that, too... She would spend the night at my house and fart in bed and pull the covers over my head and hold me down so I was forced to stay under the blankets with a cloud of toxic fumes.....


----------



## Chaos23

Oh, when I was a terrible heroin and cocaine IV user I ended up trying to kill myself while my Dad's mom was dying in New Orleans.  My GF at the time called them and told them I was killing myself.

She called the police, and my parents left New Orleans to drive back to NC.  En route, my grandma died.  SO, my father missed his mother dying because his SELFISH, drug addict son decided his self-induced misery was too much to handle.

There is so much crap I have done.  I don't know.  This one I regret every day still 11 years later.


----------



## blues runner

The worst thing I have ever done was to accept the offer to try some heroin in Singapore. It instantly changed my life, and every destructive consequence, all the pain I've brought upon myself and my family, all the scars of every sort, everything harmful that's happened since is either directly or indirectly dependent on that decision I made.


----------



## Tom Mercury

blues runner said:


> The worst thing I have ever done was to accept the offer to try some heroin in Singapore. It instantly changed my life, and every destructive consequence, all the pain I've brought upon myself and my family, all the scars of every sort, everything harmful that's happened since is either directly or indirectly dependent on that decision I made.



Did You get caught in Singapore by doing this or was this the start of an addiction to the heroin?


----------



## Janja

Fantastic thread, just read from front to back.

Funniest post was easily the cheese sandwich one, where he put a tablespoon of sugar in his sister's cheese sandwich randomly, and she ate it anyway. So random! 

My worst is something I will _also_ never admit to, and happened when I was about 10 or 11. It was a moment of pure evil that still haunts me... That I still cannot understand.

--- I used to burn potato bugs with a powerful magnifying glass, watching them scamper away, then pull them right back and do it again. _That is horrible._ I think I only did this really twice or three in my life, was never obsessed or anything, but still fucked. Never hurt any other animal ever, proudly, other than fishing when I was little as well.

--- This girl in middle school was into me, but wasn't in any of my classes; she rode the same bus as me. My friends -- two others on the bus -- dared me to "kiss her" for $5. I had never talked to her before, but I sat down next to her on her right all nice and happy. She smiled shyly. She was seated a few booths ahead of me and my friends near the back after about half of the kids were let out. I abruptly kissed her on her right check, and she started to move her face and mouth to kiss me as I was moving my head back. I abruptly got up out of the seat and sat down next to my friends. We all laughed at her and she got red and didn't say anything. And I never said sorry to her... _That is horrible._

Reading this thread has been profound in many ways, thanks to all contributors, we're all human, and can all learn.


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, this thread makes me feel much better about myself. The only thing i've ever been really bad about was cheating on girls who thought they were my girlfriends. Should've just cleared that up at first. 
I stole some bicycles, quite a few for quite a while, but they weren't anyone's bikes. Like I would keep a mental tally of all the bikes in the city and how long they had been locked up without moving and if it looked like anyone rode them. After a month if they hadn't moved, I clipped em, fixed them, and sold them or gave them to the bike kitchen or friends who needed rides.
I guess Greed and Lust are 2 of the 7 deadly sins. 2 out of 7 isn't bad.

Tripping balls on mushrooms me and a friend free-climbed this 80-90 ft. rock face to the top of a mesa (we are pretty outdoorsy types) and found like 5 herds of wild deer up there at like 2 am. So being that we are tripping balls, we start persistence hunting like we were fucking cavemen and actually end up getting a deer tired and scared enough that we were able to run it off the rock face. I feel sorta bad, especially considering I'm a vegetarian.
We did eat it though, and used pretty much every part of it. I still have a bone knife from it.
It's still poaching though. I wonder what the statute of limitations is on that?

I also killed a shark in Peugeot Sound with just a knife, again without a permit. As I understand it, the species is on the World Wildlife Funds "red list" for seafood, so that, I regret more.

What is it that native Americans say about you taking on the powers of the animals you kill and eat... yeah, i'd like to believe that.

Damn, I'm a pretty bad vegetarian.


----------



## muvolution

Also, I don't know if this should go in the worst or best thread, but i went to see an Ian McKaye show once all drunk and fucked up on dope, smoked a joint in the venue and then chucked an unopened tall-boy at the stage, hitting the drum kit.

If it had hit him in the head, I can't decide if i would be happy or sad for severely injuring the founder of the StraightEdge movement.


----------



## benzoheadplus44

Took advantage of my 85 year old grandfather who was a bookie by slowly stealing 30+ grand (a couple hundred every day). 

I lived with him for all this to happen.

Basically he takes bets for some guy in vegas. We live in Chicago, he collects the cash and mails it off, I made duplicate keys to his deadbolted room and closet.

You know the rest. I blew it all.... like I said it was over the period of a year.

Am I going to Hell? Lol

Oh and he misplaced all 10 grand and no one can find it... we ended up finding half of it in a coat, so his business is done now he owes that guy a lot of money but its just coming off his will so its cool. Sorry everyone.


Bet you all can guess where most of that money went to... since we are all on bluelight that is....


----------



## FreeThePod

benzoheadplus44 said:


> Took advantage of my 85 year old grandfather who was a bookie by slowly stealing 30+ grand (a couple hundred every day).



Holy shit. What were you buying, crack? $200/day is quite the habit..

Anyways mine would be:

-stealing opiates from friends, and friends family members.
-stealing from my parents(though not much all in all).
-trying to take beer from a delivery truck and it didn't work out well, to say the least..
-dropping out of high school.
-driving blacked out. Luckily I'm young and learned how dumb this is, and promise I'll never repeat. Very glad I never injured anyone or get in trouble for it.
-driving the SHIT out of my mothers car.. now it's in need of repairs.
-getting addicted to several substances over the years in general was probably one of the dumber things I've yet to do.

edit: driving fucked up and totalling my vehicle($4,000 Jeep) while getting pretty injured myself probably takes the cake. Easily could have died. Still miss that Jeep tons.


----------



## blues runner

Tom Mercury said:


> Did You get caught in Singapore by doing this or was this the start of an addiction to the heroin?



Oh shit no, I've never been caught there! If I had ever been snagged for more than 2 grams of heroin or 15 grams of weed over there I'd have gone right to the gallows. 

From Wiki: *Drug trafficking*

_Narcotics laws established by the Misuse of Drugs Act are very strict.
Anyone caught with more than or equal to 2 g of heroin or 15 g of cannabis faces mandatory capital punishment, as they are deemed to be trafficking in these substances. The stated quantities are the net weight of the substances after they have been isolated by laboratory analysis. Between 1991 and 2004, 400 people were hanged in Singapore, mostly for drug trafficking, one of the highest per-capita execution rates in the world.[13]_

Despite the above info, Singapore has still had rampant problems with heroin and mammoth amounts landing in or going through the island. There will always be addicts, dealers, traffickers, regardless of what the law says. 

If I'd been caught in possession of or in the act of doing, say, one shot, I'm pretty sure a minimum of 11 years in Changi Prison would have been the punishment. But that's what's so crazy about addicts (or maybe in particular, me - I'll speak for myself here). Just stupid. I didn't know the exact realities of the laws, but I was operating in a kind of pseudo-reality haze, believing that as long as I was ultra-careful, nothing bad would happen to me. And it never did. I was just lucky. 

Criminal Law of Singapore


----------



## Fjones

blues runner said:


> Oh shit no, I've never been caught there! If I had ever been snagged for more than 2 grams of heroin or 15 grams of weed over there I'd have gone right to the gallows.
> 
> From Wiki: *Drug trafficking*
> 
> _Narcotics laws established by the Misuse of Drugs Act are very strict.
> Anyone caught with more than or equal to 2 g of heroin or 15 g of cannabis faces mandatory capital punishment, as they are deemed to be trafficking in these substances. The stated quantities are the net weight of the substances after they have been isolated by laboratory analysis. Between 1991 and 2004, 400 people were hanged in Singapore, mostly for drug trafficking, one of the highest per-capita execution rates in the world.[13]_
> 
> Despite the above info, Singapore has still had rampant problems with heroin and mammoth amounts landing in or going through the island. There will always be addicts, dealers, traffickers, regardless of what the law says.
> 
> If I'd been caught in possession of or in the act of doing, say, one shot, I'm pretty sure a minimum of 11 years in Changi Prison would have been the punishment. But that's what's so crazy about addicts (or maybe in particular, me - I'll speak for myself here). Just stupid. I didn't know the exact realities of the laws, but I was operating in a kind of pseudo-reality haze, believing that as long as I was ultra-careful, nothing bad would happen to me. And it never did. I was just lucky.
> 
> Criminal Law of Singapore



Is this true??????????

Singapore should be condemned!  Why do we start wars with other countries over human rights violations but Singapore gets a pass????

Oh wait, I forgot, Singapore doesn't have oil.........


----------



## DOB

Bojangles69 said:


> Owned and operated a methlab, got raided by the DEA/rifles/helicopter went to prison
> 
> Got my good friend killed while transporting my meth up to NYC (he crashed his car, but he'd still be alive today if it wasn't for me)
> 
> Put another "friend" in the hospital for 2 months when I got out of prison (was the one who snitched)
> 
> Cheated on my highscool sweetheart which was my first excuse ever to use drugs
> 
> Ruined a good portion of my parents lives, my friends, and my own in general.
> 
> But I don't write any of this from a position of defeat. I have for the most part changed my life around... almost.



just two months? you should kill him


----------



## likeakite

The worst thing I have done is get drunk and call people on the phone or e-mail them.I have lost brothers and sisters and my mom from getting drunk and calling/e-mailing them (3 times within a month)  I feel like a
looser and with Christmas coming.......but I have a two year old girl and I'm not keeping them from talking or visiting to my family. her birthday is on Christmas Eve and her and my Wife can see my horrible family, they seem to love her tho.
 I wont involve them in a fight with my family. Merry X Mass and a Safe and Happy NEW YEAR!


----------



## schizoid

Once I took my neighbor's hose, turned it on, and left it in his almost brand new convertible. I could see his car out of my window, so I saw that i was completely overflowing and would be totally messed up. When he came home in his other car I heard cries of rage and laughed my ass off. This was in 7th grade, so I didn't realize how stupid it was to do that.


----------



## Chaos23

I once blew up a boat.  Of course when I was arrested I got 800 hours of community service.  I was 15, which was 17 years ago.

idiot.


----------



## thaman420

Ok a few years ago I was on a meth binge and found out my girlfriend was cheating on me and had stolen money from me( she was WAYYYYY worse on dope) not to mention 9 years older than me. So, after confronting her about it and trying to get the money back and her just lying to my face, I left. Two days later I went back with spark plugs and shattered her car windows proceeding to break in and doust the car with gasoline. I lit a piece of trash threw it in the car and ran back to safety as the car nearly exploded in flames. For some reason she still begged me to come back, and I would, at 4 or 5 in the am drunk wanting some ass. I tried my hardest to not sleep there though. Now that I think about it meth might be the worst thing I have ever done. I would be so paranoid yet at times I really did feel invincible. For the record im not trying to one up or copy the last post but It did further compel me to tell that story.


----------



## Slain

I did a poo in some random's cupboard at a house party


----------



## ilikewater

I used to work with this girl, who then moved and worked at McDolands (so she wasn't exactly rolling in the dough). She came to my work place and accidentally left her wallet, so a co-worker and I decided to take and split her money (about 200 or more), then put the wallet back where it was so when she came back we could claim we hadn't even seen it. I took the money into the bathroom to count and split, gave the other girl only 50, kept the rest so I could buy some H.
The girl who lost her wallet had found out a few days before she needed surgery, and the money in her wallet was to cover the co-pay.
Not to mention this girl thought highly of me. Little did she know I was just some junkie who only cared about herself.
I feel so horrible about it now.

And I used to abuse my dog, because I had so much anger. Which I feel worse about than taking money, poor defenseless puppy.. Now I'm like a hippy and it kills me everytime I remember. How could I, or anyone do something like that?
Had to get that out.

Hopefully most of us know better now.


----------



## thaman420

IDK if you want to classify this as revenge but once again my story relates to the last persons. So my gf had been fucking around on me and i knew this gave her a chance to stop since I lived with her and what not... lets just say I tried to help her more than the next guy would. After I got fed up and blew her car up I ended up returning about a week before rent was due.... at 4am to get laid and of course I didnt get up and leave the next morning. Well she had once spent my half of rent money on meth the previous month and we almost got evicted and come to find out she was escortin for dope.... In the same day she tells me she loves me so much and cant live without me... Well she was about 125 dollars short of rent so I was like ok fuck it Ill pay it sincne ill be living here again... What do I do? Go move in with my step mom in the hood( which was actually a better place for me to live at the time) and I flipped her money to keep me high on heroin and my little bud business goin for about 4 months..... REVENGE IS SO FUCKING SWEET! she got thrown in jail for her 5th felony two weeks after I left her for the last time! hhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahha If you only knew the bitch she really did deserve it and worse

And for anyone who has a bitch fuckin with their business especially if shes on meth YOU NEED TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF THERE! and get your fucking shit straight before you  crash and fucking BURN!


----------



## GinaWestYorks

TSM said:


> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.



That's sick


----------



## GinaWestYorks

The Chemist said:


> i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
> i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...



You sick motherfucker


----------



## muvolution

I had to break a goose's neck once. In the wilderness. For Food. 

and that was fuckin gnarly. A Kitten? Really? 
I guess the only thing that would make it more disturbing is if you had eaten your cat.


----------



## webbykevin

I've never done anything bad


----------



## Kurrupt

Slain said:


> I did a poo in some random's cupboard at a house party



Haha classic, that'd be an awkward position to put your ass in no? And whoever blew up their whore methead ex's car, I salute you .

Keep em comin' I love this thread.


----------



## hlin818

This thread is win.


----------



## ThatGuyWeAllKnow

theres some sick fucks here


----------



## mashmetaller

I left my old housemate a leaving present once. The guy was a cunt, just a general no good horrible arrogant cunt who was a pain in the ass to live with.

So he used to have that really expensive "lower your cholesterol" type margarine which he expressly forbade anyone to use. I once had run out so borrowed a bit, he caught me doing it and went fucking mental like the crazy bastard he was.

soooooo

When I moved out I left him a little leaving present.

I got the tub, and slid a sharp knife around the outside of the "block" of margarine in the tub. I then placed the said block upside down on a plate and skimmed half an inch or so off the bottom of it.

Then I took to tub to the toilet, and proceded to take a shit in it.

I then replaced the block ontop of the shit, put it back in the fridge, left the house and changed my mobile phone number. He has no idea where I moved to and I never NEVER would see him socially as he's a boring cunt who never goes out and to top it all guess what he does for a living? He's a policeman.

The thought of him one morning wondering what the brown streak in his precious margarine was fills me with joy.


Actually I think that may be the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## Tunnelfission

^ I can't stop laughing.



webbykevin said:


> I've never done anything bad



I also never do anything bad


----------



## uforica025

Toxic4Life said:


> Drove without licence and got caught. sucked..



that's the most horrable thing you did??
are you 10, or saint?


----------



## uforica025

The Chemist said:


> i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
> i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...


i can kill u without any guilt ....


----------



## StrutterGear

One night stands cause I was desperate for a shag, stealin money from parents, throwing shit at cars when I was a kid, pretty childish shit.

Worst thing I've probably done is cut off my best friend for getting engaged, but thats kind of his fault for being a dick. That or getting chucked out of school. Or wanting to cheat on my current girlfriend.... She's amazin, but my eyes and thoughts wander.


----------



## molly897

whoever is fucking with animals and their lives needs to be on anti psychotics because you will grow up to be a brutal serial killer. gtfo of this forum and into a mental hospital. taking your anger out by killing things is not a healthy way of thinking, you need serious help Chemist. 

anyway, not something i did, but someone i know pulled the brakes out of the car to try to kill his dad, except his mom took the car that day and got in a serious crash


----------



## smackcraft

some really horrible things in this thread 

Anyway my sister used to have guinea pigs that i fucking loved to bits, they knew by squeaking if i heard them i would give in and feed them,, it was funny as fuck cos they actually knew my voice cos as soon as i got home from work and started talking to my family if they heard my voice they would start squealing for food lol

Anyway for some reason when ever i would get drunk and come home i would always take them up in to my room thinking they would enjoy chilling out with me in my warm room lol

Well one night i got home really drunk, way more than usuall and done some shit 

Well the next day my mum and my sister were going shouting and telling me to get up .. i was like wtf is up with you waking me up with a hang over .. couldnt remember a fucking thing from the night before until i hear coming from out side my room my mum asking my dad if he had seen one of the guinea pigs...  this is where you have one of them next morning moments where flashes of the night before come to you and you think " oh shit " .. oh shit indeed because i had the clever thought that to save the guinea pig from squealing for food and waking anyone up i would put it in the place  in the house with the most vegetables ...



YES YOU GOT !!!  THE FUCKING FRIDGE !!! 

I really thought that it would have a good time in there he he !

So im sitting in my room thinking oh shit i need to somehow get the bugger out of the fridge before anyone else sees it there lmao 

So luckily i got to the fridge before anyon else and opens it to see the wee bugger on the shelf with all the carrots and lettuce all munched to shit and it sitting there looking all giddy to its self 

I just came clean and told them that its ok its still alive and looking fatter than usual xD

They had a go at me to begin with but when we learned that guinea pigs just go in to hibernation in cold areas my family forgave me and began to laugh at my stupidity lol

Its not like i was trying to hurt her ,, in fact the opposite lol

The things we do drunk lol


----------



## junglejuice

That is absolutely hilarious

:D


----------



## smackcraft

believe me ive done worse things but that is by far the funniest i remember lol


----------



## euphoricc

rippeed a innocent lil 16 girls assshole from clit to split to hole and she jus yelled harderrr i grabbed my cell looked down and it looked like surgery i said o helll nah she got 37 stitches lol i said i told dont mess with that  dope dick!


----------



## smackcraft

euphoricc said:


> rippeed a innocent lil 16 girls assshole from clit to split to hole and she jus yelled harderrr i grabbed my cell looked down and it looked like surgery i said o helll nah she got 37 stitches lol i said i told dont mess with that  dope dick!





sure thing mate, this thread aint confessions of a 13 year old boy fantasy 



i made my girl get 38 stitches guess my cocks bigger eh 

http://www.sondrak.com/archive/skpics/WhalePenis.jpg


----------



## Ski-bum

Worst thing I ever did? 

 This probably isn't the worst but it is the best you're going to get. I was in a boarding type school at 16-17 years old in northern Washington state. I decided with my room mate to grow some weed because we were in a rural area. It was crap brick-weed seed any ways and I didn't know shit about sexing. It was female though.

 His sprouts die but I mange to get a 5 gallon bucket and find a little clearing surrounded by blackberry briers. My room mate knew where this was.

 I go on vacation for a month during the summer at a friends place and when I get back apparently my room mate had told some guys from school that I had a plant growing, I imagine it was close to mature at the time because it was huge when I left.

 They had harvested my shit but apparently security had found it or it was spotted by air. They got busted with a whole live plant. 

 I'm not sure what happened to them, but they were in the security booth with the cops there when I got back. I was happy it wasn't me and didn't feel sorry for them at all because they were stealing my shit. Young people...


----------



## TheLostBoys

PurpleLibra said:


> During my stripper days, I had a regular who would come in 2-3 times a week and fork over AT LEAST $500 each time. He fell in love with me and bought me expensive gifts. Seeing an opportunity, I told him I loved him, too. He paid me $10,000 a month to quit stripping, paid my college tuition, bought me everything I wanted, including my own condo and fancy cars. I wouldn't sleep with him... Gullible schmuck that he was, he believed I was a virgin and wanted to wait until I was married before I did the deed. This went on for two years. In that two years, I drained him of every last penny he had... All the while I was dating my future husband. Once he was totally broke and deeply in debt, I dumped him.





If I was paying you $10,000 a month & whatever else he was doing for you, you would have been a sex slave. LMAO@ never getting any pussy & spending all that money.


----------



## PendulumAM

when I was 17 and a senior in high school, I got caught with cigarettes on school grounds. all the school did was suspend me for 4 days, but of course my mom goes crazy and thinks that i'm becoming a delinquent. so she made me become a snitch for an afternoon - I had to go to every store in town that sold cigarettes with 2 detectives, and if the cashier sold them to me, the detectives moved in and gave them a $200 fine for selling to a minor. a lot of places did sell them to me, and I felt horrible when they got in trouble - one little old lady who was extremely sweet and ran a shop that sold local jams made me feel the worst. and then the next week when I went back to school, the local newspaper ran an article about it. it didnt say my name but it was still so obvious that it was me. I am from a small town too. it still makes me feel horrible because everyone hates snitches, even 17 year old ones forced into busting gas station clerks for selling cigs to minors.

bad things i've done when I was doing heroin:

-stolen or helped steal a shitload of stuff to sell for dope money, including taking jewelry from family and helping my ex boyfriend steal checks from his mom

-called out of work, left work too early or came in unreasonably late and always got away with it by using excuses like "im really sick with the flu" or "my elderly neighbor needs a ride to the hospital" when every time it was because of wanting to acquire or do dope

-this past year, got a felony posession charge and a theft charge that my parents are paying thousands of dollars in legal fees to get me out of 

-and probably the worst was around last Thanksgiving, my ex and I were broke and fiending, so I make this sign saying that I needed money for my little brother who had leukemia, complete with pictures of my little brother and I (he doesn't have leukemia). I used that sign twice, the first time I made $75 and the second time I made $64 (in less than 3 hours both times)



> Stole a pack of cigarettes from a morbidly obese guy asleep in a rascal electronic wheel chair thing asleep in front of starbucks.
> I think I was helping him personally.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## JBrandon

Wow, fuck all these rapists up in here. 

And also, fuck this guy:



psykoman said:


> LOL - every lad has done this at sum point lmao


----------



## I Eat Pho

AuraithX said:


> I once taped a Golden Girls episode with only implyed oral permission and not expressed written permission



Hahaha, ^^^ This is hilarious my friend.


----------



## I Eat Pho

I cheated on a really great and an amazingly beautiful girl who loved me and gave me all of her trust.. and i gave her my word.  But then I took it away.  I will never forgive myself for how bad I hurt her.. I literally ruined her life.

I deserve loneliness for all eternity.


----------



## TheLostBoys

I Eat Pho said:


> I cheated on a really great and an amazingly beautiful girl who loved me and gave me all of her trust.. and i gave her my word.  But then I took it away.  I will never forgive myself for how bad I hurt her.. I literally ruined her life.
> 
> I deserve loneliness for all eternity.






Damn bro, you're being really hard on yourself but I understand where you are coming from dating a beautiful girl & messing it up. I did it with my ex-gf 2 years ago. I tried to distance myself from her because she was a cutter & would hurt herself on purpose when she was depressed.

I figured since she wont let me go, let me cheat & we will break up. Thing is I could never bring myself to cheat on her but I made her believe I cheated on her. Well.....things got bad with her cutting, it was difficult on both of us, but I had to get away from her & I time heals all wounds. 

Just be strong, go back & talk to her & tell her everyone makes mistakes. if you still care about her, make the effort to win her back, it can be done.


----------



## I Eat Pho

Oh i've tried to talk with her.. I've tried to let her know that I'm aware of how much I destroyed her.. but now she will not speak to me.. and I dont blame her.  She needs to forget me to move on. It's one of the hardes phases of my life.

And I'm 27 too.. i've dated s decent amount of girls and being 27 sometimes feels like it's time to settle down (although secretly I don't want to) but it's like she was 3 years older than me and thought she found the one to spend her life with.. and I shit all over it. 

What a dirty cunt I am..


----------



## welshmick

I put a fork in the knife slot of our cutlery draw.

I'm a real wicked bastard


----------



## dc710

Some genuinely sick fucks in this thread, if they're being truthfull anyways.

Worst thing I've ever done was getting off with a (damn hot) transexual in a club. She was a friend of one of the people we went with. Then in the back of the taxi on the way home we were still fooling around and she sucked my dick. Just briefly and I didn't come but still  Wouldn't have been so bad but I had a girlfriend waiting at home! I felt awfully guilty and confessed to kissing the tranny but nothing else. The rest will have to live with me in secret. I was still in the doghouse for a coupla weeks though. I didn't learn enough from that it seems and during the nearly 3 years I've been with my gf I've drunkenly kissed a couple of other girls on nights out. Damn my lack of self control at times!

Some ones from my younger days include getting caught wanking when I was 11 years old in an alleyway near my school. I got caught with my pants down by the school caretaker, man that was awful. It got out as well and was passed around my class at school. Got the nickname 'train track tugger' as there was a traintrack behind the alley where I got caught.

Another one, we were in a pub underage playing some pool and the landlord came in and set get out it aint a youth club! Later we had managed to drink some wine from somewhere and I sneaked into the car park in the dark, and needing a dump I squatted on the landlords car bonnet and did my business! (it was a really fancy car as well). Man I would have loved to see his face in the morning hehe

One time as kids me and a friend were having a camp fire and after we put it out I threw the sticks over the fence onto the hillside. Some were still smouldering but I though what the hell. Anyway it was bone dry and the hillside caught fire. Ended up a large blaze and the lady who lived above was like it might catch my house on fire! Cue fire engines and me getting a royal telling off.

There must be other stuff too but this will do for now


----------



## maxalfie

Worst thing I ever done was years ago when I was a 17yr old lad angry at the world and everyone in it. 
But a long story short I picked a fight with some bloke while extremely pissed and I stabbed him twice, punctured a lung,bust his nose and put him in hospital for a while. 
Justice was served though as I got sent down for 3.5 years. I thought I was bad ass until I saw some of the other blokes I was banged up with.


----------



## maxalfie

Once touched myself while looking at picture of the Queens mother.


----------



## maxalfie

welshmick said:


> I put a fork in the knife slot of our cutlery draw.
> 
> I'm a real wicked bastard



You sick fuck, I don't know how people like you can live with themselves.


----------



## welshmick

maxalfie said:


> You sick fuck, I don't know how people like you can live with themselves.




I cant - I live with the wife


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Hmm...I skipped my cousins wedding which at face value seems awful but if I explained, I would be justified completely.

I was playing in the park with a friend (I was quite young) and we were tossing rocks in the water. We noticed ducks trying to eat the rocks which we thought was really cool so we started tossing rocks near the ducks and they would try to eat them and we would laugh. completely harmless btw, we didn't have ill intentions. Well anyways, I picked up a slightly larger rock and tossed it. It hit a baby duck in the head and it died. I had to watch the mother try to revive it :/ I didn't mean to but I still feel bad about it to this day. I've done other things but most of the bad stuff I've done was when I was little and not really fully developed. I'm not now but I'm further down the line, 18 years old.


----------



## ravemau5

once i went to a hospital for a sleep test to figure out my "insomnia".
before they hooked me up to wires and such i went to the bathroom and railed 50mg of Zolpidem (ambien)
stumbled back and tripped out for like awhile, said i am not sleeping nor will i go to sleep and we left
they just gave me a place to get high, comfortable bed :D
got more lots more ambien because of it.

never had insomnia


----------



## Shaman_RN

TSM said:


> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.



damn.


----------



## I Eat Pho

I had a party at my house when I was 18 and some girl threw up bloody vomit in my bathroom (actually I found out she was legit sick and not just a drunk whore).  When I found out about it I, in a hammered state of mind, I approached her and said "wtf, you vomitted blood all over my bathroom, what did you have an abortion haha" (yes yes I realize it makes no sense) and she replied "No but I can't have babies cause I was just diagnosed with cervical cancer".  

I felt shitty because it was true.  I just found out two weeks ago she died.  That was my last interaction with her. I am pretty much a piece of shit.


----------



## Addyman

Snort some Adderall IR 10mgs in class

At first I had this long ass blue line of crushed adderall ON MY DESK in the middle of class, just had a book in front of it (I sat in the back)

I had a blue ring around my nose... my friend told me like 3 mins after I had snorted the line... if the teacher would have seen I would have been like UHH UHHHHH IT WAS FUN DIP, THE CANDY!

Did I mention this was like August 22nd, 2011? (like 3 weeks ago)


----------



## Twitchsta

To all the posts about killing ducks/squirrel's etc etc 

By the age of 16 i had literally wiped out the existance of kangaroo's , Cockatoo's , Wombat's , Duck's (duck season!) and Rabbit's over a span of 212 acre's. (my family's property , we arn't rich despite what you might think) 

Times when ive killed kangaroo's ive had to pull the joey's out of their pouch that were litrally to young to even move on their own accord , never wasted a bullet on joey's , always killed them with a HARD hit to the head 
and i have never ever felt remorse or guilt for any of these creature's.

I was brought up around hunting from a very young age , its part of who i am and so i think thats part of the reason i don't feel remorse or guilt for animal's , however hurting animal's is not why i like hunting 
i like the challenge and i usually take shots from a further distance rather than get as close as possible.


Another time 2 of my friends physically ran and caught a kangaroo and punched it to death. now THAT astonished me.


----------



## Addyman

SGHteller said:


> Well, it's not as bad as pushing Goofy into the bushes, but .... I banged my sister-in-law.


 
LOL'D MY ASS OFF


Oh yeah, once... I sold this girl Klonopin

I had sex with her right... (SHE WAS WILLING)

But... she claims she doesn't remember it... but she never acted like "OMG why'd u do that"... she gave me compliments saying "oh, so you're the first guy to give me an orgasm? congratz :O"

To this day, everyday, I have Anxiety over it though... just because I can't tell if she remembers it... or if Klonopin is really that amnesic in someone 100lbs
(she was 4'10 lol)


----------



## Lazyscience

i burped in the face of my sisters friends cat. i though nobody was around but she saw me.


----------



## Twitchsta

Addyman said:


> (she was 4'10 lol)



Thats fucking tiny , how old was she??


----------



## Addyman

Twitchsta said:


> Thats fucking tiny , how old was she??



17 when I was 15


----------



## Venrak

Pretty much the worst thing I've done is weaving a web of lies to score amphetamine/cocaine from my best friend, resulting in a $6k debt I'm I,m still paying off. I completely shattered trust between the two of us. Worse, I'm brazen enough to even continue doing it after 6 months of being clean.


----------



## Transcendence

Skipping rocks into ducks is popular in this thread I see


----------



## Shameful

I sprinkled when I tinkled and was neither neat nor did I clean the seat.


----------



## doppelganga196

After reading this thread i've written a heartfelt apology message to an old friend for the following reason: in about 2001 i was on a bus & on he gets, he was my best friend in primary school but we wound up a different high schools, anyway, cos i knew it would make my other friends laugh i snuck up behind him & spat a mouthfull of polo spit onto his rucksack & he looked really hurt by it...

I've lied, cheated, stolen... one time i was at a guys house, we dont really get along but have lots of mutual friends, he was off on holiday the next day & had a few hundred in notes stuffed carelessly in a draw (he was the biggest slob ever, his room disgusting) so i justified at the time that as he was so careless & slovenly i'll just swipe £20 from his drawer. Totally out of line i know.

I too have shot many, many animals both for sport & food. Mostly birds but rabbits too. However after many trips on psychdelics i've had an epiphany & i doubt i'll ever do it again even for food even though i really enjoy going shooting with rifles.

Last year was the worst of my life for the following reason. I was going through a period of _very_ bad insomnia, not sleeping for over 2 days & 2 nights at times. So my doctor prescribes me zolpidem (ambien) i didnt like it for sleep even though i'd used i recreationally a couple years before, so i went back two days later & he gives me fourteen (14) 20 mg temazepam. Things went smoothly for the first week or so, then i got the bright idea to start snorting the ambien _whilst_ on the temazepam to get a "high". What resulted was me thinking i could get away with murder, going down the street (i _barely_ remember this) & smashing my way into some fancy, snooty shop & stealing £900 pounds worth of pens. 

I made a good escape but wound up back in my garden at some point (blank memory) thinking police helicopter were watching me so i run up onto the street to go back in the house & wind up getting arrested outside my house. 

I didnt even have a criminal record til then, now i've got over a hundred hours left out of 200 hours community service... I am sooooo ashamed of this & seriously let my mother down. Never regretted anything so much in my life & never would i have ever done that sober. Hell i wouldnt have done it after drinking a whole bottle of rum, i can handle myself on drink. But ambien turned me ( by no falut but my own, i decided to snort the stuff my doc gave me while on temazepam) into a monster. SHUCKS!

I didnt fuck Crystal Silver because i was sick to my stomach that night & feeling low self esteem even thought she was coming onto me, had diarrhea from opiate withdrawal, so i left the pub & left behind a once in a lifetime opportnity to bump & grind with a girl that will likely be a pornstar in the next few years...

What else, yeah i too have stolen a little money here & there from my mom & sister to buy booze or opiates when i was feeling desperately depressed or anxious (i almost always replaced it later, sometimes with interest) not a lot of money but it's still stealing & still low as you can go & i havnt done it in a long time now.

Fuck me i have _sinned_ Is there a goddamn preist on here, I WANT TO CONFESS!

Like the other guy said, maybe i'll see you guys in hell. Sure should be some wacky company down there...

p.s By the way, apart from the shit about violating girls in their sleep & the people on about violence i've had some fantastic laughs reading ths thread! Certainly is the best of bluelight!


----------



## ugly

I spend a long while reading this thread, which started a number of years ago.

Now it 2012 and I wonder if the first 20 or 30 posters would still pick the same episode for their worst behaviour.

It intrigues me that so many people regret stealing. I don't/won't/can't steal and I never have. If I can't pay for it then I don't get it. I never even considered stealing an option. 

But on the list of bad behaviors, the stuff I do is way worse than stealing but I don't feel bad.


----------



## ugly

I really don't know what I would do if I saw someone hurting a child... I have to leave any store I am in a there is a kid screaming in the store. Like... I literally go to a different market! 

Once I was walking down the pier in Huntington Beach (circa 1975) and saw a police officer hitting a young man with long hair. The young man was unarmed and the police officer was using his billy club. I started yelling at the police officer, then a few other people joined in with me, and the officer stopped and arrested the young man and took him off. 

I was upset for WEEKS after that. Violence upsets me to no end. I've seen a lot of violence since I was a teenager.  Car accidents with dead people in as I drive past, had several friends get shot over the years, seen my own sons fight each other once or twice, my daughters too, come to think of it. 

The world is a violent place. That's just how life is. I don't like it at all but I know I can't change the world.

I haven't ever been violent against someone. I have had many of the crimes listed in this thread committed against me. I was and am a nerd among nerds so I got hit, got tacks on my seat, got my hair pulled, got slapped, got tripped, got hit, got robbed, all while I was still in grade school. 

I still get the same treatment only with words instead of physical violence. Especially here where I am more myself than I am in real life. In real life I have learned to keep my distance and stay quiet.


----------



## EFC18

*NSFW*: 





caterva said:


> Umm.. I've never raped anyone, and I've never tortured animals. With those two exceptions, I've done pretty much everything else foul at one point or another in my life- shit happens when you're a firm believer in situational ethics and you consistently end up in some pretty insane situations. To all you posters who say the worst thing you did is make fun of someone- your lives sound so ridiculously boring, that it makes the chaos and pain of mine feel a bit better by comparison. To the posters who rape people and torture animals for the fun of it, you make me seem like a moral upstanding citizen by comparison; but seriously, get some professional help ASAP.
> 
> We all have some issues, and I really hope you adolescent raping, kitten torturing people can get the help you need and change- I hope so, but I honestly don't believe it's going to happen. I'd like to believe you can be cured/healed/w.e, learn your lesson, and never do anything like that again. Because, to be quite frank, there are a lot of people in the world that feel very strongly about shit like that, and aren't having it; I'd say kittens and young passed out girls are about as innocent and defenseless as you can get, and you, in unnecessarily caused them harm and suffering, have now become fair game.
> 
> By that I mean, you are greenlighted- no longer entitled to any protections of any sort, or eligible for mercy; you prey on the defenseless and sow suffering just for the fuck of it, and therefore you are a threat and will be treated accordingly, meaning that you will be put down like a rabid animal. Why? Because to allow you to continue to breathe is to put at risk untold numbers of innocents, so any kindness extended towards you would in fact be harm done to them.
> 
> If I see you torturing a kitten, or raping someone, I don't give a fuck about your mental issues, or your screwed up childhood- I'm going to intervene and stop you, permanently. If the past is any indicator of the future, you're going to get opened up and bleed out on the spot, because, well, that's a quick, quiet, consistent, reliable, effective way of accomplishing what needs to be done. I doubt it'll be painless, but it'll be better than you deserve, because theoretically, this isn't about punishing you, about making you endure what you did to others- I don't have time for that. This is as simple as removing you from the equation, and anything else beyond that is superfluous.
> 
> Please don't take this as a personal attack or a threat, it's just how the world works, how I'm wired. I'm far from alone in these beliefs, and even among those who would condemn me for such an act, most are simply disagreeing with the methods employed, not the end result. And you know what? If some day, I myself were to get too proactive or overzealous in matters like these and blatantly cross the line, then so be it- feel free to take me out, because these rules are universal, and it would be beyond hypocritical not to judge myself by the same standard. Doesn't mean I won't resist, if that day comes, but I'll understand.






In all honesty your brazen righteousness is as shocking as it is unsettling. The idea that people like you are legally allowed to carry an array of dangerous weapons in your country is unbelievable.




ugly said:


> I really don't know what I would do if I saw someone hurting a child... I have to leave any store I am in a there is a kid screaming in the store. Like... I literally go to a different market!
> 
> Once I was walking down the pier in Huntington Beach (circa 1975) and saw a police officer hitting a young man with long hair. The young man was unarmed and the police officer was using his billy club. I started yelling at the police officer, then a few other people joined in with me, and the officer stopped and arrested the young man and took him off.
> 
> I was upset for WEEKS after that. Violence upsets me to no end. I've seen a lot of violence since I was a teenager.  Car accidents with dead people in as I drive past, had several friends get shot over the years, seen my own sons fight each other once or twice, my daughters too, come to think of it.
> 
> The world is a violent place. That's just how life is. I don't like it at all but I know I can't change the world.
> 
> I haven't ever been violent against someone. I have had many of the crimes listed in this thread committed against me. I was and am a nerd among nerds so I got hit, got tacks on my seat, got my hair pulled, got slapped, got tripped, got hit, got robbed, all while I was still in grade school.
> 
> I still get the same treatment only with words instead of physical violence. Especially here where I am more myself than I am in real life. In real life I have learned to keep my distance and stay quiet.



Yeah I agree completely - I detest violence. There is really no need for it. The ability to control your own aggression, no matter what the provocation, is the sign of a great character.


----------



## Venrak

fruni said:


> Im not sure if this is the dumbest, or the worst, but I was on some sleeping pills and weed and pretty messed up. I thought it would be ultra funny to huff gas, so i did, and i had a jerry can balanced on my leg as i was sitting down and i ended up spilling a entire jerry can of gas everywhere and panicked, so i went to smoke a cig to calm down, and hopefully think of a way to clean this up and remove the smell so my parents would not find out, i dropped the but and lit the gas on fire... this was right outside my house so the house almost caught fire and smoke went through the door and set off the fire alarms and woke my parents up... yeh... lot of fun explaining that.
> 
> edit: The above post was a story I made up in my head, I was bored and decided to make a few people lol at the dumbest thing that came to mind and said i did it.



Yeah, I figured you made it up. A lit cigarette in most cases would never ignite liquid gasoline.



stonedandrolling89 said:


> ...the worst thing I've done? NO ONE will EVER know about that. I'm taking it to the grave.
> 
> This is the second to worst thing I've ever done, though:
> 
> It was late one night in bumfuck nowhere, and my ex(gf at the time) and I were doing whippets and duster like mad because we were desperate to get fucked up. We ended up in the bedroom after a while of this, and she started sucking my dick. Well, I handed her a balloon of nitrous and a can of duster, which she inhaled quickly. I should have known better to let her put my dick back in her mouth, but I did anyway. Mid-suck, she blacked out and her jaw was clamped down on my cock. I screamed, "AH! FUCK! STOP! STOP! STOP!", but got absolutely no response.
> 
> In a rush of panic, I hit her in the head as hard as I fucking could. She immediately came to, started crying, and ran out of the house.
> 
> I felt pretty bad for a while there, as I have always been very, very against striking a female in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Oops.



bahahahaha


----------



## shimazu

I once sold a kid 6 fake hits of acid for a decent amount of change. He texted me back a week later sayin like "yo man that stuff wasnt very good but do you know where I can get an ounce of weed at?" I thought he was going to try to jump me or something but I said yeah i got you, met up with him, gave him a nice bag full of grass clippings (didnt even look at it), drove off, got a text like 30 seconds later "wtf man this is just grass".

ah well the kid was a doucher anyway I never felt bad for a second


----------



## CitioKid

I slapped my dalmatian across the face for uprooting a sunflower I had been tending to daily that grown taller than me (I was 10). 

Also wiped the cum off my stomach after masterbating with my roommate's towel.


----------



## mrflowers00

i had a shoot out with some rival drug dealers and i think i hit one of them


----------



## SM0K3Y

Errr. this thread could get me in a lot of trouble, but I've done a lot of fucked up shit. I'm sorry for most of it, some of it was kind of out of reaction. Some of the bigger stuff-

Some guy rich was obsessed with my girlfriend. He got out of county or some shit and called her 8 times in one night. I finally answered and told him to stop and he gave me attitude. I told my girl if he called again I would kill him. Fast forward a year and a half she sees him at a skate rink, he grabs her ass, she tells him to get off. He proceeds to do it again and say "I can't help myself"

Well long story short my girlfriend called me, it was my first time rolling on ecstasy (seriously I can't make this shit up) and I had been training MMA for 3-4 years prior and I hit him about 5-6x and he tried shooting his head up (he was tall, maybe 6'6) and I jumped and hit him with all my might. Best hit I ever got anyone with. Finger tips to elbow went numb and tingled. I ended up breaking his face, everyone told me it looked like raw steak and was hanging (broke his cheekbone from molar to eyesocket) and he is permanently disfigured. He never sued though (maybe he knew we'd sue back and he'd be a sex offender?)

*=====*

Um, another time I ended up fighting 3 guys with a friend of mine and he boxed since he was young so we were a pretty good force. I ended up choking out one kid but the "extra" guy kept punching me in the side of my face when me and the other guy were rolling around as he was passing out. When I got up and hit him he was out after 1 punch. I proceeded to stand there and kick him in his face while he was unconscious.

Both fights I left quickly after before cops showed up.

*====*

Another time I took a shit in this kids car who beat me for money and avoided me at all costs. I took a baseball bat in the backseat and rubbed it in good.

Erm, lets see, another time in High school there was this kid that supposedly fucked a bagel. He was giving a presentation in the lunch room, I bought a bagel and put cream cheese on it. He stopped talking, walked off to the side to get something, and I smacked him in the face with it. It stuck to his cheek and everyone in the lunchroom was cracking up. I got a week ISS.

I've also lied to numerous girls just to get them to sleep with me. 

Also this seems to be one that everyone laughs at but I feel kinda bad about it. One time there was a guy that raped a friend of my cousin. We saw him at the bowling alley and I took a bag of pot and asked him if he was looking to buy some. He actually said yes, I told him to meet me outside. When he came out the side door and I was standing in front of my truck. When he walked out the door my cousin closed it behind him and sucker punched him (my cousin is 6'6 or 6'7, about 280-300lbs, lotta muscle with some fat) and I just hauled off and beat the piss out of him. 

I picked him and leaned him over the truck and I told him I was gay and I was going to rape him now for raping that girl. I took my knuckle and put it under my shorts and poked it through like my dick and jammed it in his ass crack. He started crying immediately. He knew he couldn't do anything with me and my cousin there. I ended up punching him one time in the ribs and told him next time I really would rape him.

I got a bunch more about fighting and some other stuff I shall never repeat, but again all my posts seem to be getting extra long lately so I'll cut it here.


----------



## Heroic

-When I was about 5 years old, I was out in my grandmother's village playing with my kitten on a big stump. When I was done, I carefully put the kitten down and away from me, and proceeded to jump down. At this point, the kitten decided it was a good idea to run towards my general direction, and I ended up landing on its head. I don't think I ever cried like that ever before, I still get nervous when I think about it.

-I stole all my family jewelry to get drugs, no-one knows about it still, since no-one ever checks it.

-A dude disrespected my mother while I was accompanying her and helping with some shopping. He was insolent and pushing his way through the crowd there, pushed my mother, she dropped her bags and almost fell. Needless to say, I hurt him with. With a metal bar that way laying nearby. He was limping for a year. He might have deserved it, but not to that degree.

I might have done some more "bad" stuff, but nothing I feel particulary guilty about.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Holy Shit


----------



## beengerman

^ you said it man


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Ive done plenty of fucked up shit. Along the lines of stealing and robbing but i dont regret much of it but somewhat feel bad for a couple of people i fucked over that really didnt deserve it. But the two things i feel completely horrible about and will feel horrible about till i make it right would be stealing my moms wedding and engagement ring and my dads wedding band. I wont feel better till i make it right.


----------



## down508

I've got lots of these. one that is more of a funny story then something genuinely bad is me breaking into and robbing a veterinary clinic for all of their drugs while fucked up on xanax. still dealing with the consequences. This isn't really the worst because the victim being the vet clinic had insurance for the window I broke, and didn't pay out of pocket for anything I stole. In fact they kind of deserve it, charging people thousands of dollars cash for a false sense of hope. I've never really like Animal Hospitals after I sent my little leopard gecko to one and they ended up killing it, then sending me the bill.

another is I was running an underground cash for gold scheme to fund my heroin addiction. I got high school kids to steal gold and silver from their parents and then give it to me. I would then go and sell it then give them a small cut. This is grimy but not terrible, the part that makes it the worst is that one kid, unbeknownst to me at the time, had lost his mother a few years back. He ended up giving me a couple pounds of silverware which was a family heirloom. I sold it and it was smelted down, they were never able to recover it. needless to say I got busted and did my time. I know some of you might be thinking "well the kid shouldn't have stolen it in the first place, so he's partially responsible", but he was only like 16 at the time, not old enough to know the true nature of what he was doing. I don't think he had any clue how valuable all the silver was.

I say that is the worst but I also stole all of my mothers silverware, which was given to her as a wedding gift by her mother and grandmother. her grandmother was on SSI and it took her years to save up for it. It only took me a couple hours to blow through it. I looked up the particular silverware she had after the fact, and a single place setting costs thousands of dollars. she had 7.

Shit like that really gets to me, but I look at where I'm at now and I'm thankful that I don't have to do shit like that any more. I did a lot of grimy things when I was addicted to dope and roxi's, the worst was when I was shooting coke. I sold literally everything I could get my hands on.


----------



## Licence to Pill

I spent a lot of time in my youth making explosives from fireworks and blowing things up. Kittens, dogs, babies.. Just kidding. However, one thing I learned to do was to funnel gunpowder into spent CO2 or NO2 cannisters, and insert a wick. These things were insanely powerful for their size. The enemy of letterboxes within a few miles from my home.

So anyway, I'm in my early 20's and hanging out at a friends recalling how awesome these "Nos bombs" were. He's like "Well hey, I have a bunch of old fireworks here. Lets make one and set it off on the street!" So I set about making the best god damn Nos bomb I've ever made. I packed the gunpowder down with a sparkler and tapped it to maximize the explosive potential. Then forced a wick down and we were ready to go...

"Hey... let's hit a line of ketamine first huhuhu."
"FUCK. YES."

I was at the side of the road as the kitty became really intense. I was struggling to retain my train of thought. I had a lighter in one hand, the bomb in the other, and i knew that all i needed to do was to combine them and then throw the bomb. But it seemed so difficult. I went through the motions in my head and eventually I felt ready. I brought the lighter to the wick. It burst into showering sparks and i watched it. I just watched it. I knew I was supposed to do something.. but what.. ahh... sparkles...
"DUDE THROW IT!"... FUCK! 
The second I realized was a second too late. The fuse had disappeared inside and I was so overcome with confusion and shock that I felt powerless to do anything. I mentally braced for the worst, and then... nothing. 
It was a dud.


----------



## velmwend

When I was about 8, I invited a girl to play in my bedroom. We were both the same age. I found some old cloth nappies in the airing cupboard. We both put them on and shit ourselves. It felt really sexual at the time.


----------



## Cone

stolen pills

lots and lots of pills

ive stolen so many, that there's no way it wasnt obvious to someone

used to jack entire bottles of xanax, valium, hydro, and oxy at house parties i went to when i didnt know the people

if i knew the person, i'd only take a handful if there were enough to spare.

Still feel like shit for doing it.


----------



## ambigroove

Well today  my grandmother went to the hospital for severe leg pain. She had surgery on her veins a few months ago to improve circulation.  I went up stairs an stole 6 hydrocodone before i knew she went to the hospital for pain and i felt like shit. Fortunately she only has an infection and they gave her more pain pills to go with the ones she has left. She has probably about 30 left in the bottle of 84 i took them from with a refill left over  and she just got more so i guess it isnt to bad but i still felt guilty non the less.

Me and my Ex g/f aborted 2 babies while she was having an affair with her husband.

Soo much more i cant think off.  I have done much good and much evil.


----------



## weirdfish

Lots of vandalism to cars as a drunken 15/16 year old, and I hate shit like that

Stolen money from my parents to buy drugs

There was this really shy and kinda socially awkward vegetarian kid at school when I was about 12, and me and a friend filled his locker with sausages and chicken nuggets and he proceeded to cry his eyes out upon seeing it, kinda felt like shit after that

i'm fairly sure that the worst is still to come


----------



## BigG

Fuck me where would start? Probably the thing im most ashamed about  putting han oxy and two valium in the secretary's coffe at work cos she was an anoying bitch and wouldnt shut up


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Haha what mg oxy did u put in her coffee?? Did she notice? There had to have been stuff floating plus i cant imagine how bitter it must have tasted. She was probably fucked up. I guess that is about as bad as slipping lsd to someone, tho i dont know what would be worse, possible od or think u are losing your mind when the walls start to melt lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

velmwend said:


> When I was about 8, I invited a girl to play in my bedroom. We were both the same age. I found some old cloth nappies in the airing cupboard. We both put them on and shit ourselves. It felt really sexual at the time.



wow.


----------



## BigG

'medicine cabinet' said:


> Haha what mg oxy did u put in her coffee?? Did she notice? There had to have been stuff floating plus i cant imagine how bitter it must have tasted. She was probably fucked up. I guess that is about as bad as slipping lsd to someone, tho i dont know what would be worse, possible od or think u are losing your mind when the walls start to melt lol



I just broke a piece off an oxy 80 so it was probably about 20mg plus 2 10mg diazapams and stirred it up and put the plastic lid back on. Youd be supprised how much will dissolve in a large late lol!! And yes she was properly fucked up but it was funny though although looking back probably a waste of good drugs lol!!


----------



## JunkieDays

Not something I did, but I found it hilarious.
A friend of mine picked this one kid up by his nipples  (Yes, literally. about 6 inches off the floor) and gave him a double titty twister. Kid shrieked in pain. Me & my buddy laughed like hell until 3rd period (HR at the time.)
The same kid who gave the uprising titty twister also ended up getting arrested for weed at school. dumbass.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I told the most vile asshole on this site to never come back, after several insults too. I will continue to troll him until he refrains from posting on this site.


----------



## mrflowers00

forget what i said i ramble when i'm high I NEVER SHOT ANYONE
i did tell a gf of mine that two norcos were tylenol she got blasted it was hilarious


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^^ ugh I wish I was your G/F lolz.


----------



## mrflowers00

^ aww that made my day


----------



## gr33n3y3z

mrflowers00 said:


> ^ aww that made my day



I'm glad   

But honestly You'd better give me like 10 Norco's lolz.


----------



## rickolasnice

hahahaha

no.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

rickolasnice said:


> hahahaha
> 
> no.



No what...?


----------



## mrflowers00

why not 20... CWEd of course


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Anytime I'm there.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Threw a recyclable can in the trash.

And too all the rapists and animal torturers... Do yourself a favor and put a bullet in your brain. If I ever came across someone doing that I don't think I could control myself as to what I would do to them.


----------



## bloodshed344

nuttynutskin said:


> Threw a recyclable can in the trash.
> 
> And too all the rapists and animal torturers... Do yourself a favor and put a bullet in your brain. If I ever came across someone doing that I don't think I could control myself as to what I would do to them.



Your kids could be animal torturers and rapists.  Oh wait, you're probably like those tribal types that kill their kids for dishonoring the family.

Do this thread a favor and stop spreading the hate.  You're not any better than a former rapist or animal torturer, no matter what you like to believe.  In fact, if you believe some people are better than others then I guarantee there are former rapists or animal torturers that are _better_ than you.  Nicer.  More charitable.  Much more successful.

I bet ya.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

bloodshed344 said:


> Your kids could be animal torturers and rapists.  Oh wait, you're probably like those tribal types that kill their kids for dishonoring the family.
> 
> Do this thread a favor and stop spreading the hate.  You're not any better than a former rapist or animal torturer, no matter what you like to believe.  In fact, if you believe some people are better than others then I guarantee there are former rapists or animal torturers that are _better_ than you.  Nicer.  More charitable.  Much more successful.
> 
> I bet ya.



Just no...
Animal torture is one thing, but rape really...


----------



## Cuhpcakes

Contemplated and attempted suicide. 

Life is too beautiful for such negative thoughts and actions.


----------



## nuttynutskin

bloodshed344 said:


> Your kids could be animal torturers and rapists.  Oh wait, you're probably like those tribal types that kill their kids for dishonoring the family.
> 
> Do this thread a favor and stop spreading the hate.  You're not any better than a former rapist or animal torturer, no matter what you like to believe.  In fact, if you believe some people are better than others then I guarantee there are former rapists or animal torturers that are _better_ than you.  Nicer.  More charitable.  Much more successful.
> 
> I bet ya.



Do you have a brain tumor?


----------



## smokedup

knowingly mixed carcinogenic, cheap baccy with weed of high quality for years. The worst part was the rationale that the tobacco would result in more chop. 'cough' regret 'cough'


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I masturbated to Jesus Christ. Meh.


----------



## Help?!?!

gr33n3y3z said:


> I masturbated to Jesus Christ. Meh.


I thought this was normal?


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Yea but then again I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Help?!?!

gr33nhigh3z said:


> Yea but then again I was being sarcastic.


What's that?


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^ ......

Do you want the definition of sarcasm?

Its okay just PM me and I will educate you, better yet Google it. Jesus Christ!


----------



## Dunno

The worst thing i ever done was benzos


----------



## clubcard

On the same thing - the worst thing I did were barbs.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^ Pussy's wtf?


----------



## Mel22

bloodshed344 said:


> Your kids could be animal torturers and rapists.  Oh wait, you're probably like those tribal types that kill their kids for dishonoring the family.
> 
> Do this thread a favor and stop spreading the hate.  You're not any better than a former rapist or animal torturer, no matter what you like to believe.  In fact, if you believe some people are better than others then I guarantee there are former rapists or animal torturers that are _better_ than you.  Nicer.  More charitable.  Much more successful.
> 
> I bet ya.



Lol. Best of Bluelight indeed.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

hmmm..worst thing i've done was probably when I asked my older sister to take the wrap (got busted) thinking it would be better if she got her slap on the wrist (no record) instead of my prison stint..It was a low point in my life


----------



## BigG

Of the many things I've done in my life making my mum cry was the one that bothers me the most. I'm trying to live a better life now and feel I'm a good person but since she isn't here anymore that's the one thing which still really upsets me


----------



## DOB

when I was 5 year old I stepped on beautiful bug.... I have grown to be extremly emphatic nature lover and that pointless death makes me feel bad......  sure its just bug who cares,but I think there is such intelligent lifeforms out there that makes us look like insect........  life is precious and beautiful no matter if you are bacteria or human


----------



## BigG

I get the whole "life is precious" thing... I save lives for a living. But bacteria?.....Really?..... That's going a bit far. If you had some horrible flesh eating bug would you refuse antibiotics out of respect for the bacteria's right to life?.....that just sounds crazy..


----------



## DOB

englandgz74 said:


> I get the whole "life is precious" thing... I save lives for a living. But bacteria?.....Really?..... That's going a bit far. If you had some horrible flesh eating bug would you refuse antibiotics out of respect for the bacteria's right to life?.....that just sounds crazy..



no I am not crazy I live like normal person,its just that deep in my soul I feel empathy to plants,bacteria and pretty much everything with DNA.........    I gained this after I dropped 9 blotters of potent LSD when I was 18,I questoned where and why I make borders for emapthy,now I love everything with DNA except viruses


----------



## BigG

Good for you mate. Each to their own beliefs. Better to believe in something and have your own convictions I suppose.....


----------



## penpal

Theres alot of regretable things ive done cuz im a idiot, but the one that resonated with me the most was when I threw a shot glass at my moms face when I was plastered and remembering nothing about it the next day. We had a relatively good relationship and I next day i saw her face was swollen when i asked her what it was she just started crying and told me. I felt like a huge piece of shit, i always cared and looked out for her, that was probably one of my low points.


----------



## Munchkoala

Opiates for fun.


----------



## Tosh.Suku

Committing sloth and gluttony.


----------



## jeebis

worst thing i ever did was ruin the life of the girl i loved

long story short, throughout highschool/her first year of college i was dating this gorgeous, innocent girl. at the same time through highschool/college i was a rather prolific drug dealer in my area. pretty much, i knew that she was attracted to me because im intelligent, i had lots of money, and i had lots of drugs. however, i was also a drug addict. luckily she didnt like pills/heroin, however she did end up going with me to the trap house i went to, especially once she started doing coke. (she knew i could get real fishscale and was drawn to the glamour and whatnot of the situation) after awhile, she ended up getting caught with coke at her college. worst part was, she tolled campus pd that it was me because i was "her only friend who didnt go to that school." what the fuck. 

but after we brokeup, she actually went back to the trap house i went to to try to buy coke. the trap didnt sell coke (only heroin and crack), so she ended up addicted to crack, working as a day time girl at a local strip club, dropping out of school, getting fat......pretty much her life would have been spectacular (she had a 4.0 through highschool and ended up at NYU. 

still feel guilty to this day.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Told my girlfriend (ex) the worst thing I've ever done...


----------



## itsonlyme123

Not the worst but but pretty funny. I had to run the the toilet this morning and ended up shitting all over the toilet seat and floor as well as in my shorts.

Edit: oh its not that kind of thread


----------



## ovo1024

Stealing from family to buy drugs, stealing a half oz of meth while fucked up on xanax then guilt tripping my dad to pay the people back cuz I was scared to face the consequences, fighting with my ex girlfriend while drunk on benzos stealing her phone after she passed out to trade for a dub sack of meth, I can go on but yeah I'm a bad person.


----------



## SmokingAces

Wow some really funny posts here and some truly sick fucks too. Lets hope the guy who had sex with the passed out 15 year old and the guy who pimped out his sister for $100 worth of heroin were only joking. 



Mr.Hankey said:


> Well, maybe not the worst, but probably not the best either... Years ago I was coming from a bar, pretty drunk as usual, heading home. Suddenly I felt the urge to take a dump. I could've easily saved it to home, but instead I got this magnificent idea to climb to a roof of the next apartment house (like 10 stories high) and do it there. Luck was on my side (but not on the resident who lived below, I might imagine) as I found a small ventilation pipe thing sticking up from the roof. There was a small "hat" on it, which I removed and then carefully aimed my...grenades in a hole. My luck continued, I hit the target and the bombs were pretty solid (I had no paper with me). I put the hat back on, climb down the ladders, didn't fall down and kill myself and went to bed. Next day when I suddenly recalled all this, I started thinking...maybe it was someone's kitchen ventilation? Let's all hope so.



Your name struck me as very appropriate :D best post of the thread!


----------



## DutchBloke

Threw a guy in a wheelchair of some stairs, I flung the complete trilogy of Lord of the Rings to his head right after. To this day I think he deserves it, the lil' fuck.


----------



## bingey

^
So I reckon he said he liked peter jackson's work?


----------



## DutchBloke

Hahahah,

Nah this guy abused his position, bullied me every chance he got cause he thought I couldn't hurt him since he was temporarily in a wheelchair.
My left ear is 100% deaf you see and we had a really noisy classroom so the teacher wore a microphone and I had this little headset. (not my idea anyways)
He would use to say things like rabbit and tell me something in a soft voice and when I asked him 'what did you say?' he would laugh. So yea he deserves it


----------



## manboychef

I exchanged canadian quarters for regular quarters daily at the restaurant I worked in. I must have netted a sweet eleven cents over the course of ten months.


----------



## bobby1978

^So much evil in the world.


----------



## mokele

Dropping old TV Sets,etc.from 
Bridges while getting blown by sexy bitch
and simultaneously getting Off on both
the wide eyes of drivers unable to avoid it
And me cumming! Great!!!?
(Now if YOU believe I could be such a
Dipshit....Think again.(bad black “humor“)


----------



## mokele

!_MDMA_! said:


> Just no...
> Animal torture is one thing, but rape really...



WRONG!Both is wrong,but a 17y.old Girl,turned
on but afraid of bf first penetration(bee gentle,she love it)
Compared to those nasty subhuman FUCKS
who get off on poking kittens eyes and....MAN,was
at friends place and he starts downloading such
Horror,if he reads will remember reaction?
I get one of those fux,skinning time!!!!


----------



## mokele

!_MDMA_! said:


> Just no...
> Animal torture is one thing, but rape really...





nuttynutskin said:


> Threw a recyclable can in the trash.
> 
> And too all the rapists and animal torturers... Do yourself a favor and put a bullet in your brain. If I ever came across someone doing that I don't think I could control myself as to what I would do to them.





nuttynutskin said:


> Do you have a brain tumor?





gr33n3y3z said:


> ^^ Pussy's wtf?





Bomboclat said:


> probably stealing over 2k from my family in a matter of two years?
> i guess its not TOO bad!
> 
> 
> this is disgusting and i hope you pay for this
> youre a sick bastard for doing so





julzbro said:


> i honestly hope the animal cruelty replies are jokes, if i caught someone twisting a cats neck i can guarantee the idiot, he'd be in hospital.





rickolasnice said:


> Whats with all these replies about animal cruelty (don't get me wrong.. animal cruelty is wrong) when geeterd said he raped a passed out 15 year old..
> 
> the guy should be used in medicinal trials.. never allowed to see sunlight and fed only brick dust while living in complete isolation from EVERYONE (including animals)


Necrothread,sorry!
Cmon boy(guess ur pretty young and
had to endure sex assault already).
I can and will defend my Opinion that as
WRONG and sick rape is,if she 15y.(Not 10!!!)
unconcious(2many GHB drops/E's at party=risk of game
worded stupid but get my drift-Compared to kittens skinned alive,high-heeled turds kicking
out their eyes etc.SO WRONG,SO GROCE,I'D.....
THOSE CRETAINS MYSELF,Compared to girly who felt
sooo itsybitsy queenofparty,know it ALL,then
oops,sumthing slides in cause she knew how much
to take and WHAT IT WAS.Now consider the animals choice(maybe Think before post.but no hard feelings,
posted sum shit myself.
Peace


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Me and some friends broke into a catholic school that was still under construction but near completion... Everything was pretty much done inside, except for like the elevator and some minor work...we found a bunch of paint and some rollers and proceeded to write 'GOD SUCKS' in big purple letters down this one wall, painted big purple dicks everywhere... Painted out words like 'PENIS' and 'TITS' ...and for no reason whatsover, we just painted a wall normal....the whole wall down one hallway..didnt miss a spot....all purple...rolled it right on there...every other wall was painted like that cream eggshell colour....so i dunno?   Maybe they kept the purple wall?? Id like to think they did...

  ...we found bags of concrete and threw them down three stories into the already finished gym....the hallway on the top floor had windows, that weren't installed yet, to look down into the gym....and the bags of concrete were like right there...so what the what the heck, right??    Well these bags of concrete just exploded on impact the dust pretty much filled the whole gym....it was pretty cool....we were pretty much laughing hysterically  the whole time....and do you wanna know the worst thing about it?...
...I got purple paint on my shorts....


....also , we went back another night to do something more, but they now had a portable out front, and we weren't sure if it was a security portable.... So we knocked on the door to see if anyone was in there....sure enough the door opens and a security guard is standing at the doorway...that freaked us out a bit....we just made like we needed sugar....ha...ya..three sixteen year olds at 3am knocking on doors asking for a cup of sugar.....
  "What do you kids want??"

  " uh,   we were just wondering if you've got any sugar? "....


 We, ..well it, as we didnt get caught, made the local paper...front page...


----------



## mindseye888

So my mates stepdad had this pot plant in a greenhouse that was halfway through budding and we would lift up the greenhouse put a couple of bricks under it and snip off a little bud and dry it it in the microwave and have a session.
Anyways they went away on holidays when it was close to being ready for harvest.
Me and two other mates ripped it off.
But the funny thing was we cut out a hole in the green shade cloth in the shape of a man.


----------



## Ganjcat

when i was 7 i seen this girl in my year with her friends she was climbing on these wide wooden poles and anyway she was like flat down had each hand and foot on one so me wanting to cause some chaos i nastily pushed her legs foward somehow no one saw me do it but then i felt dead i heard and seen her hit the floor, hard and beleive it or not i never knew she would get hurt well i didn't mean to even though i obviously shouldn't have pushed her in the first place felt so fucking guilty i still do cus when she came in class late because she had been with the nurse and seemed to have been bleeding out her nose.. No my finest moment this might not be the WORST thing ive done depending on your perspective but its something i still think about and feel bad about like i should I guess


i also used to break into my school after hours sometimes with friends sometimes alone anyway one time we were high from weed looking to catch some joke as they say in Nottingham..s and i shit you not we managed to start up some construction vehicles a forklift and something else another time we snook into a computer room on the second floor... While it was close d again keep in mind if we were caught we could have been caught for burglary been expelled etc, anyway we go through this window off a scaffolding and someone knocks it and the scariest alarm sound and some weird gas which i guess was to blind burglars and mark them so the police can track them i dont recall much else but i do remember being chased by police dogs and jumping a hundred garden fences dont know if snyone got caught I wish life was as exciting now.


----------



## noelbuenodickead

SWIM has done loads of things, stealing money from parents for drugs etc, but not an addict here SWIM is just a poor student, but probably the worst was dumping SWIMS ex after she tried to commit suicide on the phone, stopped her from slitting her wrists but then got the fuck out of there, not sure where she is now


----------



## Nicomorphinist

A long time ago  there was this arsehole who dd very bad things to a number of friends of mine, up to and including cruising around town with 20 condoms with holes poked in them with a 30 gauge insulin needle so as to give my friends a big surprise that would keep snowballing for nine months . . . I talked to my local party committeeman and the alderman and the family business where this terrorist worked had something like six visits from the fire and health inspectors in one month and some kind of insoluble problem with the tax assessor -- well, now that I think of it, it wasn't bad at all.  I'm actually pretty proud of it.   I also put Prestone Radiator Flush in the petrol tank of his car which led to a very expensive eight months of fun for him, about which I was conflicted -- the car didn't do anything to anybody . . . .  I guess it's better than the opposite: filling a radiator with petrol will make the thing explode like a propane tank in Hell, I was once told by a special-effects specialist . . . Then I called up the SPCA and said he likes to shoot puppies.  I also helped spread the rumour that the guy had crabs and tuberculosis of the schlong . . .


----------



## LordFran

Worst thing I've done is punch my big brother like 10 times using my boxing skills. Its completley unfair to hurt someone who doesnt know figthing. Felt like I was punching a little dog.I felt like a real piece of shit.


----------



## Chris42393

I bet "black" in roulette and the damn thing fell on "red" ....


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Chris42393 said:


> I bet "black" in roulette and the damn thing fell on "red" ....



That's a baaaad, sinking feeling when that ball goes down the chute . . . . I did it once -- I thought my knowledge of statistics and probability would help me.  Well, I can say with 100 per cent certainty at a 99 per cent confidence level with a 0.1 per cent margin of error that, of course the house always wins, so if I was going to keep at it for a protracted period, I just as well could have sent them a cheque and spent the time at the beach . . .  I think it was 1850 FFr or something, not little but I'm glad I learned my lesson right away . . .


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Somebody at a bank in the United States told me that she had a bowl in her office full of 1 Moroccan Dirham coins, which have been worth maybe 7-11 cents over the past years but are the same size as a quarter, that went into the reject bin in the coin counter and says that a fellow from a vending company asked the tellers WTF several months ago as lots of machines are not as sensitive, and I presume they can be slipped in change to a cashier even more easily than the similarly sized old 1 Austrian Schilling coin, which the people at a store I would go to used to save for me when they would get them every couple of months -- this is no accident, somebody is enriching themselves 15 cents at a time via foreign exchange . . . heh heh heh I never see a report on how that is going that day on Bloomberg  . . . maybe it's a kid who's going to be the next Warren Buffett 50 years from now. 

Of course, if the cops caught someone, kid or no, they would say the person is a terrorist raising money for the Polisario Front and it has something to do with the [fake] Opioid Criss.  The fact that none of that makes any sense would drive it right to the top of the news cycle . . .


----------



## FLsurfer

The Chemist said:


> i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
> i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...



I had the EXACT same experience with my sister’s cat. In my defense, the fucker was old and senile and would piss in my bed whenever I left the bedroom door open. Came home drunk and halfway passed out into a cat pissed bed one too many times. 

In the cats defense, it may have been shot with a paintball gun once a few years before all that.


----------



## likeakite

Besides getting arrested  for xyz ....too many bad things to count them! However its not my fault. DNA + destiny  + circumstance + bad luck = Me ????


----------



## Phobos

I guess it might be what I did for a few years when I was about 6 to 8yo, when on holidays at a specific beach.
I had found out that this particular one had this type of fine gray sand that you could dig a hole one day and find it the next day.
So, after 7PM when almost noone was there except us, I started digging cylindrical holes of about 12" depth and 10" to 12" diameter, covering them with dried twigs supporting dried algae and then sand.
I was also getting pieces of vegetation with thorns and laying it on the bottom.
Now I don't understand why I did it, I only know that I knew then nobody was gonna have serious or permanent damage from it, so the thought of a stranger getting caught into one and feeling pain first, then extreme surprise and shock upon finding out that someone had built non lethal booby traps... Well it was something that made me get a big smile and a warm sense of satisfaction when rolling in bed just before sleep.


----------



## nznity

got. my. dick sucked. for. cocaine


----------



## Phobos

nznity said:


> got. my. dick sucked. for. cocaine


Did you compensate the BJ  with coke, or did someone give you head and coke?


----------



## nznity

Phobos said:


> Did you compensate the BJ  with coke, or did someone give you head and coke?


 an older gay folk sucked my dick and gave me coke.


----------



## nznity

Phobos said:


> Did you compensate the BJ  with coke, or did someone give you head and coke?


 an older folk sucked my dick and gave me coke as a reward.for the record, I didn't enjoy it at all and felt uncomfortable the whole time, id.nevr do that shit again... EVER.


----------



## LandsUnknown

When I was about 15, I was at my friend's house when I was supposed to be checking on the house while they were away. He had an aquarium with several goldfish, and I was pissed at him for having spread some rumors behind my back. So, I filleted and fried up all the fish in the aquarium and then made it look like either the cat or one of his dogs knocked over the fish bowl and got them. To be honest, they were pretty good. He never had any idea.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Surrreee


----------



## heatlessbbq

> Title of thread: Worst thing you have ever done?


It usually happens under the influence of drugs; especially through involuntary astral projection.


----------



## Phobos

heatlessbbq said:


> It usually happens under the influence of drugs; especially through involuntary astral projection.



I'm starting to believe you, sir, are a troll.
Could you explain yourself clearly and fully without having to be asked to explain in more details, so as to contribute to a discussion without creating a sub-thread every time.


----------



## heatlessbbq

Excuse Me... But that is illegitimate.
I was saying in short context because it truly is easier to read...

Let Me elaborate?

"The worst thing you have ever done?" ... Is the Title of this thread... Correct?

I said... "It usually happens under the influence of drugs; especially through involuntary astral projection."
I have had many "bad" experiences before, under the influence of drugs... Where I just so happen to do some things that I regretted. [In terms to this thread]

Since I took the drugs... I "astral projected" or "through involuntary astral projection..." I happend to have out of control experiences. [In terms to this thread]


So please tell Me... How am I a troll?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuck my friend's girl


----------



## Phobos

heatlessbbq said:


> Excuse Me... But that is illegitimate.
> I was saying in short context because it truly is easier to read...
> 
> Let Me elaborate?
> 
> "The worst thing you have ever done?" ... Is the Title of this thread... Correct?
> 
> I said... "It usually happens under the influence of drugs; especially through involuntary astral projection."
> I have had many "bad" experiences before, under the influence of drugs... Where I just so happen to do some things that I regretted. [In terms to this thread]
> 
> Since I took the drugs... I "astral projected" or "through involuntary astral projection..." I happend to have out of control experiences. [In terms to this thread]
> 
> 
> So please tell Me... How am I a troll?



The thread asks the question "*What* is the worst thing you ever done".
You only mentioned that it happens during drug induced astral projection, but did not say what it actually is that happened.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

LandsUnknown said:


> When I was about 15, I was at my friend's house when I was supposed to be checking on the house while they were away. He had an aquarium with several goldfish, and I was pissed at him for having spread some rumors behind my back. So, I filleted and fried up all the fish in the aquarium and then made it look like either the cat or one of his dogs knocked over the fish bowl and got them. To be honest, they were pretty good. He never had any idea.



I once saw someone pour beer into an aquarium and thought that was awful because it would poison the fish.  But the next week the fish were in the pink of health and I could swear they maybe even put on a little bit of weight, and apparently the fish swam a bit more slowly for a time the night it happened. Not that I recommend anyone try it.  For all we know, the hops and the congeners in the beer could be toxic as well, and a beer gut is not a net positive for health.  




The good health of the fish was a surprise, because I previously only associated beer with fish in terms of drinking beer with a fish fry, a means of marinating fish before cooking, and making a batter for cod and other fish to be eaten . . . more to the point I know that alcohol is poisonous in all but small amounts to practically all living things, in fact the effects sought, from mild tipsiness to the dissociative anaesthesia some people get with near-lethal doses, are the beginning of toxicity.

Someone else I know fed bourbon to fish by putting it in the water with an eye dropper, though I do not recommend this either.  Some animals like to eat pot, though not as many as like to eat opium poppies -- maybe animals also have not yet been able to research pot as thoroughly any time recently, just like humankind because of the longtime bans . . .

Veterinarians do surgery on koi and goldfish by putting anaesthetic for fish in some water in a tub, the fish go in the tub until swimming on their side or sitting on the bottom with their eyes closed . . . if it is a surgery to remove a growth, they infiltrate the growth with local anaesthetic with a tiny needle as with growths on people,  or apply it with a brush or swab, then do the surgery.  Afterwards they put the fish in distilled water or whatever and the fish wake up.  I heard once that in the old days vodka or reagent grade ethanol were used as the general anesthetic and putting it in a piece of cotton and wrapping the head and gills was another technique, or they would do without it.  I guess that bourbon, šljivovica or schnapps presented too many potential complications, wine would take too long, and absinthe would probably make the fish crazy and intractable . . . a drunken piranha or electric eel on absinthe jumping out of the water like a tarpon would be difficult for a veterinarian to treat . . .

Morphine, hydromorphone, dihydromorphine, alphaprodine, dimethylthiambutene and other narcotics were tested on fish by methods not totally made clear in the 1920s to 1950s as reported in a book about morphine and a number of monographs and articles about narcotics I have read.  Since specific doses per body weight were sought and some of the experiments were about what percentage of the doses ended up in which organs, presumably it was some kind of injection, feeding it to them as a solid form, or direct application to the gills.  One behavioural experiment showed that fish on morphine became less aggressive and were not as hungry.  The metabolic fate experiments were done on every animal under the sun it seemed: earthworms, rats, mice, hamsters, gerbils, rabbits, guinea pigs, frogs, fish, birds, dogs, cats, horses, ferrets, raccoons, lizards, turtles, salamanders, a bear in one case . . . in one set of experiments plants were tested as well . . . neurological and digestive experiments included ones which used isolated animal tissues like intestine, nerves, sections of brain, veins and arteries, striated muscles, smooth muscles, hearts and pieces of hearts, stomach, skin, eyes . . . there is a loop of intestine usually from dogs or rats, which is a fairly standard tool used in pharmacological experiments and they are attached to one or more apparatus which records a graph of the movement or electrical properties in volts, amperes and/or ohms . . . there can be a computer readout and/or pens on paper to print the graph, but in the old days there could be a piece of glass or polished metal covered with soot or a very thin layer of gold and a stylus would scratch out the graph . . .


----------



## blueberries

Lots of nasty shit.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Went on a month long bender last month abusing Lyrica in ridiculously high doses, Ativan, Valium and alcohol. 
During this time I tried propping myself up on a bench top while off my bean and fell face first onto tiled floor; I was taken by ambulance to the ER and received 15 stitches across my eyebrow and forehead. This STILL didn't stop me. I went about my usual downward spiral and ended up fainting in a store.. I was as high as kite at the the time and found myself in another ambulance to hospital. 
I was out of my mind and numbing some serious anxiety and depression issues.. I finally regained myself and the realisation hit me hard. I had a week of awful withdrawals and honestly wanted to die. 
I lost myself. 
I'm now lucid and have had 2 fantastic weeks clean. I've adjusted my meds and started anti anxiety medication which has definitely helped.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

TSM said:


> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.



You are a sick fucking psychopath


----------



## Phobos

blueberries said:


> # Watched a man, helpless, while he was smashing his head into a wall while on 40mg 25C-NBOMe, which I gave him (I gave hime 20 doses, he thought it was one).



So you gave him pure powder? And didn't tell him it was 20 doses? Do I have this right?


----------



## methoxetaman

I accidentally pooped in the shower once


----------



## Nightrider19

Tried drugs ?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

nznity said:


> an older gay folk sucked my dick and gave me coke.



Same.

Exact same thing happened to me but he wore panties. It was weird but IDGAF.


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> Same.
> 
> Exact same thing happened to me but he wore panties. It was weird but IDGAF.


yeah dude crszy shit we do for more  coke. only did it bc it was premiumcoke.like at least 85%+ yay


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

His stuff was pretty good. Gave me coke dick so the guy was just licking a limp dick but he kept saying "I love your cock" - probably had to do with the whole panty theme. Trying to force himself into a different role by saying he loves cock.


----------



## Cygnusx8

blueberries said:


> Okay...there's a few;
> 
> # Fed a genuine retard enough drugs to turn an elephant upside down,
> # Did the same with another nutcase (I don't know how they always get into my life?!) and he ended up killing his parents a few months after we moved out.
> # It's not me this time but I kinda agreed with my grlfriend to drop this puppy we had for a few months at an undisposed spot. (It was way too hard to deal with at that time of our lives (We're heroin addicts).
> # Did the same with our child.
> # Carried a knife for over 10 years whenever I went outside (UK).
> # In school there was this retard. his name was Charlie (or Charlie P); we tortured this kid like it was Abu Ghraib: Water Torture, Unlawful administraition of drugs (fucked him up with Savlia 40x), beat him, tied to a chair etc.....and he thanked us for it (....ugh).
> # Blew up hundred of deodorants at the Leeds Fest riots and a bunch of tents (don't remember if there were people inside though). Tthis ones actually pretty funny but it was really stupid, I was like 16 though..
> # Overdosed on pure Carfentanyl that made me ovrdose but seizure before I died: I was lying on a metal bedframe and my head hitting the bedpost some 20-30 times before my girlfriend realised what was happening and helped me away from the fucker and Narcanned me (I still only have 60% of my memory so there's probably far worse ones hidden awaay.
> # Smoked for 16 years and I'm 29.
> # Found out one of my best friends from school is a massive peado and he;'s now in jail (that's not me but I guess there were signs).
> # Watched a man, helpless, while he was smashing his head into a wall while on 40mg 25C-NBOMe, which I gave him (I gave hime 20 doses, he thought it was one).
> # Being under the thumb of my girlfriend since she still thinks I'm a Neanderthal. and not telling her it was fine months ago.
> # My best friend died a year ago and I didn't find out for 8 months...I was still trying to contact him.
> # In school I was kinda of a like "King of the thieves"; our group was the hub of all illegal activity and everyone came to us to party, so what we'd do is steal from a recently closed pub all the alcohol we needed (from the night from the age of 12). Eventally I ended up buying a fake ID as I looked a about 17/18 when I was 15, so it was easier.
> # Got caught with 50 doses of one class A drug, 20 hits of another (thank god for "Not for Human Consumption"; I was given it all back!
> # Shitton of stupid things in uni but nothing inherently "bad".
> # Except when M, one of my best friends, had not just a bad trip but a violent, seizure filled, bad trip. It took 2 hours for him to come down but he never fully recoveed.
> 
> I think that's enough for the moemnt, right? I also can't think of more but this has been a weight off my chest, honestly. I've never admitted these things til now.


You left your kid at some random location!? What a fucking piece of shit your are! I hope you die a slow painful death, you human garbage.


----------



## blueberries

*"You left your kid at some random location!? What a fucking piece of shit your are! I hope you die a slow painful death, you human garbage."*
Not...really? We gave him to an orphanage. This is when my epilepsy first became apparent too so I had to deal with that (which is a fucking nightmare btw) and we simply couldn't handle a child. We gave him to the hospital; still however, my way seems more poignant.
It was a sad, sad year.


*"So you gave him pure powder? And didn't tell him it was 20 doses? Do I have this right?"*
Yep but I definitely told him at least a dozen times. We were reckless. Plus this guy was smart as hell, I'd say like me but I went to a shitty uni, he was definitely above everyone else though. Plus I was doing the same dose...so I guess he wanted to show some balls?  *:/*


_I should say_; it's pretty *fucking* judgy in here for a _"Say the worst thing..."_ thread. What happened?! We get flooded by kids or something? You should read page 50-80 (of the previous thread) if you want bad...maybe I'm thinking of 4chan??
..Yep, probably.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

blueberries said:


> # Watched a man, helpless, while he was smashing his head into a wall while on 40mg 25C-NBOMe, which I gave him (I gave hime 20 doses, he thought it was one).


25C-NBOMe Induces Neurotoxicity 50 Times More Potent Than Methamphetamine 
I just read this.

Oh man, some of these are fucking awful... 
Appreciate the sharing though


----------



## Phobos

blueberries said:


> *"So you gave him pure powder? And didn't tell him it was 20 doses? Do I have this right?"*
> Yep but I definitely told him at least a dozen times. We were reckless. Plus this guy was smart as hell, I'd say like me but I went to a shitty uni, he was definitely above everyone else though. Plus I was doing the same dose...so I guess he wanted to show some balls?  *:/*
> 
> 
> _I should say_; it's pretty *fucking* judgy in here for a _"Say the worst thing..."_ thread. What happened?! We get flooded by kids or something? You should read page 50-80 (of the previous thread) if you want bad...maybe I'm thinking of 4chan??
> ..Yep, probably.



I was keeping my robe and shoulder-length wig to the side until you gave the detail I asked about as you just did.
If I were to judge you for those circumstances, I had people take excessive doses (less extreme dosages than 40mg of a bomamine though) after I had warned them that they had x number of dosages and they immediately disregarded the information and ingested all at once.
BTW that guy might have been smart, but he surely thought himself smarter than he was.


----------



## Sarah Marshall

Stalk my boyfriend onto this site and while he thinks I’m mad at him I’m really doing exactly what he’s been doing for the past week on a website haha I’m terrible


----------



## Phobos

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> 25C-NBOMe Induces Neurotoxicity 50 Times More Potent Than Methamphetamine
> I just read this.
> 
> Oh man, some of these are fucking awful...
> Appreciate the sharing though



Well, I guess it is a good thing that normal dosages of 25C are 100 times or more less than meth, so that meth is actually more likely to damage you in the real world, although that research seems to state otherwise.
Context, context!!!


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Phobos said:


> Well, I guess it is a good thing that normal dosages of 25C are 100 times or more less than meth, so that meth is actually more likely to damage you in the real world, although that research seems to state otherwise.
> Context, context!!!


Fair enough


----------



## Phobos

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Fair enough


BTW that research means that the smart guy ingesting 40mg of a bomamine applied damage equivalent to taking 2 grams of meth at once to his brain.


----------



## blueberries

Yeh....no wonder I have STM loss (that was from other things later on but it no doubt contributed somewhat)!
The really stupid thing is we'd all read the horror stories etc. but were so young back then, we just didn't care! We were doing lines of DPT and MCat (not to mention MXE!) during lectures!


----------



## blueberries

> "I was keeping my robe and shoulder-length wig to the side until you gave the detail I asked about as you just did.
> If I were to judge you for those circumstances, I had people take excessive doses (less extreme dosages than 40mg of a bomamine though) after I had warned them that they had x number of dosages and they immediately disregarded the information and ingested all at once.
> BTW that guy might have been smart, but he surely thought himself smarter than he was."



In all fairness to him though: my tolerance had skyrocketed the week before, so while 40mg may have been good for me it was not for him, the reason I added that bit was how I should have handled the situation. I went in guns blazing, did my 40mg line, conked out, told everyone else to do 2mg in my delirious state and pretty much passed out a few seconds later so. Which is exactly what they told me they did later (however they didn't catch the dose so thought it was like K :/ ), what were they meant to think?! I /do/ see exactly where they were coming from but really!? Before doing a line of something completely random that I may have been raving about for the past 2 weeks, telling everyone, everything under the sun about these extremely potent and hazardous (or so we thought (and found out!) at the time) psychedelics, maybe do some of your own research?! It was also labelled...

It was both our faults, really...because if anyone is under my care, I'll always take responsibility, which is what I really needed to do! I came pretty much rushing out of the most peaceful trip to a nightmare of blood, sweat, insanity, vomit and terror. I spent the entire night/morning by their sides watching them and turning a bad one into a good one, which I took to be my punishment. Thankfully only one such incident has occurred since and that was due to me leaving the bag out. I still practice harm reduction on everyone (even when they don't need it; after a negative 40mg 25x trip...you'll get it!!) and I /actually/ managed to bring him down fairly peacefully after about 4hrs or so (and god knows how many benzos!) but it was touch and go for a second (in both cases).

Nowadays I don't play with NBOMes or FLYs (maybe a FLY or DOx; if it's rare; an ALEPH certainly!) and I'll never, ever share them; they're going to either my gf or I (she's also /very/ experienced, thankfully, because the last trip nearly made /me/ pack it in for good was it not for her. So if we just have acid or tryptamines, she's on call, rest of the time I sit with her but she really doesn't need it!

PS: Thanks for keeping that robe on; I usually try to excite, calm, then explain when I tell stories. It's a habit I picked up in school but carried on in the rest of life too. The way people get glued to their phones, if I don't make it interesting, they'll stop listening and could miss a really important lesson. Plus no-one likes boring stories!

PS2: _"BTW that guy might have been smart, but he surely thought himself smarter than he was."_ -> Yeah, that's the weird thing, he was usually a lot more humble and quiet even when we were on stims or MD; /even/ then, he was always fairly down to earth. I think he really wanted a bad one (at the back of his mind) so he could have an excuse to knock it on the head for the next few weeks after as I don't think the 25x's were ever up his alley really - seizure or non - he liked the natural-ish trips (kinda like me at my start but I got sick of bodyloads!). M was like my rock throughout the last year of uni though; quiet, smart and kicks off if he needs to (he's a hard bastard too) (I think he may have been going through something with his, now, wife as well but I can't remember; It was years ago now).
Pretty much everything you need in a friend if you're a blackout drunk (as I was back then!), not so much when heavily tripping though I suppose! He was like a pitbull when he snapped; vicious when he needed to be and cool when he needed to be! He taught me about books, covers and taking your time in everything: _*"Life is not a race."* _

Everyone needs an M but perhaaaaps not quite a lively as mine!


----------



## Phobos

I've learnt that it is impossible to tell who will freak out on psychedelics. Even with moderate doses some just lose basic cognitive functions like language, short term memory or ability to distinguish reality from fantasy or past from present within minutes from come up. I've watched a 20 yo guy on 1.5mg of 25i NBOMe call his mom to get him to the ER as he was saying that "only crazy people think what I'm thinking now" perfectly calm, his friends were telling him that he was looking and acting ok, he was able to move just fine... and at the ER they said he had a slightly elevated BP and hearth rate but nothing medically worrying. They sent him away without even an aspirin lol.
Another guy took a DOM blotter with a couple of friends but at the first signs of come up immediately left to go home, and 4 hours later he joined his friends again by walking barefoot in the city for half mile,  at 2AM, to tell them that the blotters were fake and there was no drug on them.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

The worst thing I have ever done is taking that first armful of heroin.


----------



## Hylight

licorice.


----------



## andyturbo

Was extremely high and gambled $185,000 away in 7 hours on a online casino. My Grandfather had left me money when he passed.

It makes me sick to think I did that.


----------



## nuttynutskin

andyturbo said:


> Was extremely high and gambled $185,000 away in 7 hours on a online casino. My Grandfather had left me money when he passed.
> 
> It makes me sick to think I did that.



Damn, that's brutal. I knew someone quite a few years ago that did the same with their savings.


----------



## andyturbo

Yeah, while its completely my fault I still feel heart broken by it. Damn drug induced OCD.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The worst thing I have done was probably have a girl fly 3,000 miles to see me then left her in the Airbnb by herself with no way to the airport after a blowout argument that was entirely my fault. She Ubered so good for her but had 8 hours to kill I the snow. We continued dating.


----------



## Crackedout420

OmarLittle said:


> ^^^All these people confessing about how they violate girls who are passed out is disgusting to me. These fucks are classic date rapists, or the guy at the party who preys on drunk/passed out girls. The other stuff is bad enough, but these sexual assualt stories make me sick. I hope the karma police catch up with them in a big way.



Agreed dude. This rapey shit is fucked right up. Like who in the actual fuck rapes a passed out girl. It's disgusting.


----------



## Hal_1ncandenza

I have nothing to contribute, but you guys are all terrible people.




Ok.

When I was six I threw white paint all over the outside window of a bar, then blamed it on another kid. The adults believed me. That kid apparently grew up to be a petty thief and vandal. To this day I wonder if I somehow set him on that path.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## andyturbo

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Rosie O'Donnell


This is absolutely outrages. What sort of person are you?

I suggest doing whats best for everyone and logging out from Bluelight. Only return when you are a changed person.

You don't even deserve internet connection!


----------



## garym

this thread should be retitled "short pointless stories". what a load of bollocks. worst thing any of you have done wouldn't break my top 50.  i miss prison !


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Fucked one of my best friend's girlfriend during the birthday of the guy in question... 

In my defense, I was doing cocaine in a room and she approached me, it was not me. I could not resist her beauty. 

Anyway it was unforgivable


----------



## Invega9976

garym said:


> this thread should be retitled "short pointless stories". what a load of bollocks. worst thing any of you have done wouldn't break my top 50.  i miss prison !



I went to Iraq. Afterwards I got two aggravated assaults with a firearm, four knife assaults that I never got caught for, I choked my ex-wife on the floor, I punched another ex-girl friend in the face and knocked her out, and two years ago I rammed a butcher knife through a kitten, slashed tires, terrified a neighborhood with explosions. I got other stuff but I can't write about it. I used to be a cruel son of a bitch but I got psychotherapy and changed my ways.


----------



## Crackedout420

Probably hurting my ex bfs physically.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

garym said:


> this thread should be retitled "short pointless stories". what a load of bollocks. worst thing any of you have done wouldn't break my top 50.  i miss prison !



Do you?

I was recently jailed for two days. A lot of people think going to jail is some fun club house. Everyone knows each other, giving high fives and shit. "Yo bro what are you in for?", "Slashed a cop with a knife my nigga!", "Oh, wordddd!".

Come on bro.. share some stories.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Invega9976 said:


> I went to Iraq. Afterwards I got two aggravated assaults with a firearm, four knife assaults that I never got caught for, I choked my ex-wife on the floor, I punched another ex-girl friend in the face and knocked her out, and two years ago I rammed a butcher knife through a kitten, slashed tires, terrified a neighborhood with explosions. I got other stuff but I can't write about it. I used to be a cruel son of a bitch but I got psychotherapy and changed my ways.


 some of your past actions were grim (a couple of mine too so not judging)

however - a massive 'well done' for sorting through your shit and achieving change via psychotherapy as that is one hell of a  challenging process, so respect to you man


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Invega9976 said:


> I went to Iraq. Afterwards I got two aggravated assaults with a firearm, four knife assaults that I never got caught for, I choked my ex-wife on the floor, I punched another ex-girl friend in the face and knocked her out, and two years ago I rammed a butcher knife through a kitten, slashed tires, terrified a neighborhood with explosions. I got other stuff but I can't write about it. I used to be a cruel son of a bitch but I got psychotherapy and changed my ways.


That is very sad about the kitten and how you abused those women. Why did you kill the kitten? There was no need or reason to kill a kitten or attack it at all.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

ageingpartyfiend said:


> some of your past actions were grim (a couple of mine too so not judging)
> 
> however - a massive 'well done' for sorting through your shit and achieving change via psychotherapy as that is one hell of a  challenging process, so respect to you man


So what are the grim or bad things you did in the past?

For myself it would have been stealing pharmaceutical opiates and alcohol-not used in combination-from older relatives.

I no longer use any drugs or alcohol not because of addiction issues but I started very young and quit it all before I was 30.


----------



## Invega9976

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> That is very sad about the kitten and how you abused those women. Why did you kill the kitten? There was no need or reason to kill a kitten or attack it at all.



I was drunk and I hate cats.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Invega9976 said:


> I was drunk and I hate cats.


I do not like most dogs or sports fans, but even while extremely drunk I would not kill or hurt a dog or sports fan.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

madness00 said:


> Do you?
> 
> I was recently jailed for two days. A lot of people think going to jail is some fun club house. Everyone knows each other, giving high fives and shit. "Yo bro what are you in for?", "Slashed a cop with a knife my nigga!", "Oh, wordddd!".
> 
> Come on bro.. share some stories.


yeah it is not like you see in rap or hip hop videos, or in films that have black rap or hip hop musicians in them.


----------



## Invega9976

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I do not like most dogs or sports fans, but even while extremely drunk I would not kill or hurt a dog or sports fan.



Well you aint me...and dogs, cats, and sports fans are not the same. Cats are a nuisance...like giant rats. Worthless and stupid animal. Now dogs are different. They are much smarter and worth having around.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Years ago I anonymously shopped all my meth and coke dealers to the cops after I asked those dealers to cut me off while I was desperate to quit but couldn’t stop.They kept pitching stuff to me and I couldn’t refuse. 

In retrospect that was a pretty fucked thing to do and I regret it - but so was taking advantage of my weakness....


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Invega9976 said:


> Well you aint me...and dogs, cats, and sports fans are not the same. Cats are a nuisance...like giant rats. Worthless and stupid animal. Now dogs are different. They are much smarter and worth having around.


Actually cats are much more intelligent than dogs, as cats are independent, and not dumb servants to masters like dogs are, and cats catch and kill vermin. Sports fans can be a nuisance and in my country football hooligans do a lot of damage, and are boring.

Yes and I am glad I am not you. You wrote how you are a psychopath, sociopath, or schizoaffective and wrote how you have raped, stalked/assaulted, and abused women who you hate. There's no cure for any of that just manipulation, abuse of others, forced medications, prison, suicide, hard drug addictions, or you become committed to a mental hospital.


----------



## Invega9976

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Actually cats are much more intelligent than dogs, as cats are independent, and not dumb servants to masters like dogs are, and cats catch and kill vermin. Sports fans can be a nuisance and in my country football hooligans do a lot of damage, and are boring.
> 
> Yes and I am glad I am not you. You wrote how you are a psychopath, sociopath, or schizoaffective and wrote how you have raped, stalked/assaulted, and abused women who you hate. There's no cure for any of that just manipulation, abuse of others, forced medications, prison, suicide, hard drug addictions, or you become committed to a mental hospital.



Cats aren't smarter than dogs. I don't care what you say. They are useless animals and breed like rats. I exterminate them. Last month I ran one over. When I was younger I shot one out of a tree and my dog ripped it to pieces. The cat was not the superior animal that day.

Where did I say I raped a woman? I only tried to cram my meat in my wife's butt hole while she was passed out. This is not really rape. The very fact she's my wife gives me consent. She didn't divorce me the next day. I'm a changed man, and will not end up in an institution. Thanks for the encouragement though. You are one hell of a guy.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Invega9976 said:


> Cats aren't smarter than dogs. I don't care what you say. They are useless animals and breed like rats. I exterminate them. Last month I ran one over. When I was younger I shot one out of a tree and my dog ripped it to pieces. The cat was not the superior animal that day.
> 
> Where did I say I raped a woman? I only tried to cram my meat in my wife's butt hole while she was passed out. This is not really rape. The very fact she's my wife gives me consent. She didn't divorce me the next day. I'm a changed man, and will not end up in an institution. Thanks for the encouragement though. You are one hell of a guy.


Yeah you're a psychopath/sociopath, have antisocial personality disorder, or are the type that's a future serial killer, as people like this all all kill/torture animals like you have done; but you have zero empathy for anyone except yourself.  Sorry it does not work that way and you were already in an institution but have quit taking your anti-psychotic drugs which is the last thing someone like you with schizoaffective disorder should be doing.  None of this should be any sort of surprise to you, as prison and military psychologists and psychiatrists would have told you this before.  People like you are a danger not only to yourself, but to whoever you interact with or whoever has the misfortune of getting into or attempting a healthy relationship with you, which is never going to be possible in this lifetime at all.  With people like you lying or manipulating others, or appearing sane is like breathing for everyone else.

You wrote how she was asleep/passed out, so she couldn't give you consent, and that's rape/sexual assault or attempted rape/sexual assault, and there have been cases where husbands have raped/sexual abused/assaulted their wives.  Think of it from her perspective, she didn't divorce you because you had tried to rape her and she was in fear for her life after being physically/psychologically/sexually abused by you.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

jose ribas da silva said:


> Fucked one of my best friend's girlfriend during the birthday of the guy in question...
> 
> In my defense, I was doing cocaine in a room and she approached me, it was not me. I could not resist her beauty.
> 
> Anyway it was unforgivable


I've had friends' girlfriends and even their boyfriends try to seduce me while we were drinking and using other drugs and I did not have sex with them as it would have been a bit too weird in some cases, and it would have ended a good friendship with a friend I first met two decades ago.  But at least you are owning up and admitting that you both made a mistake.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Priest, I think you're getting trolled. I hope anyways.


----------



## Invega9976

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Yeah you're a psychopath/sociopath, have antisocial personality disorder, or are the type that's a future serial killer, as people like this all all kill/torture animals like you have done; but you have zero empathy for anyone except yourself.  Sorry it does not work that way and you were already in an institution but have quit taking your anti-psychotic drugs which is the last thing someone like you with schizoaffective disorder should be doing.  None of this should be any sort of surprise to you, as prison and military psychologists and psychiatrists would have told you this before.  People like you are a danger not only to yourself, but to whoever you interact with or whoever has the misfortune of getting into or attempting a healthy relationship with you, which is never going to be possible in this lifetime at all.  With people like you lying or manipulating others, or appearing sane is like breathing for everyone else.
> 
> You wrote how she was asleep/passed out, so she couldn't give you consent, and that's rape/sexual assault or attempted rape/sexual assault, and there have been cases where husbands have raped/sexual abused/assaulted their wives.  Think of it from her perspective, she didn't divorce you because you had tried to rape her and she was in fear for her life after being physically/psychologically/sexually abused by you.



I'm a changed man. You are too negative. You should congratulate me like others on the thread. Who do you think you are..."god" or something? Go away. Your chastisment is not what we need in this thread. This is confessional and here you come...go away asshole.


----------



## garym

Invega 9976   i'm not in your league, but i've done a lot i'm not proud of.


----------



## garym

Madness00  it'll seem tame in comparison to some of these posts (that i've only now seen. when i originally posted, i only saw a few posts), but, i used to steal just about anything to get money for drugs and i once stabbed someone. i was stabbed in revenge for it, the person i stabbed didnt die, thank fuck.


----------



## Invega9976

TSM said:


> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.



I see it's not just me who hates nasty ass cats. Way to go dude. One down, millions to go. My biggest fantasy is a gymnasium full of cats and me with shot gun and a pallet stacked with shells.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Invega9976 said:


> gymnasium


----------



## Crackedout420

Stole a q of blow out of my s
Passed out dealers pocket


----------



## Crackedout420

Also smashed an egg on my best friends head because the guy I liked dated me to. I was like 15 always feltbad


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Invega9976 said:


> I see it's not just me who hates nasty ass cats. Way to go dude. One down, millions to go. My biggest fantasy is a gymnasium full of cats and me with shot gun and a pallet stacked with shells.


 
extremely dull fantasy that, considering it's your biggest one

you said you'd been having helpful psychotherapy, don't stop now


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

nuttynutskin said:


> Threw a recyclable can in the trash.
> 
> And too all the rapists and animal torturers... Do yourself a favor and put a bullet in your brain. If I ever came across someone doing that I don't think I could control myself as to what I would do to them.


Exactly these people who torture animals or kill them 'for fun' or do the same to people are psychopaths and human garbage.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

euphoricc said:


> rippeed a innocent lil 16 girls assshole from clit to split to hole and she jus yelled harderrr i grabbed my cell looked down and it looked like surgery i said o helll nah she got 37 stitches lol i said i told dont mess with that  dope dick!


Damn were you arrested for rape? Or since you wrote how it was consensual did she just love rough and hard anal sex?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Endymion00 said:


> Any of the stories about murdering small animals for no reason at all...and the rapes and sexual assaults against women...WOW
> 
> I think those are serious warning signs. You should get some help. Namely the fucker who slit a kitten's throat. That is pretty fucking sick. Get help. Why you people are even admitting to this shit is beyond me...some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> But anyways...When I was younger I used to steal a lot...i stole toys and shit from stores, always getting found out by parents eventually. Nowadays I don't do many 'terrible' things...aside from stealing the occasional five dollar bill from the parents.


Exactly.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

TSM said:


> There are so many things that I could list...but I think the one that resonates in my mind is when I slit a kittens throat.


That is fucked up and you are a psychopath/sociopath.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

dtugg said:


> I sold my sister to a pimp for  $100 worth of heroin.


Seriously? I hope you are just posting this for attention...


----------



## Meth novice 79

andythetwig said:


> About 5 years ago, my friend Nikki was married to this chap called martyn, he was a prizewinning phallus.
> 
> To cut a very long story short, he got her pregnant when she was 17, moved in with her when she got a house on the social because of the child, he got into tons of debt (in her name), he cheated on her and neglected his daughter blah blah. In the end she moved back to her (overcrowded) mum's with her baby, leaving him in the house with all the stuff that they bought on credit.
> 
> The csa were being numpties, even in such a cut and dry case, so I decided to pick up the shining needle of vengeance and stitch this cunt up.
> 
> Martyn was very into horror movies and fantasy. He would have been into d&d if he had any imagination at all... As it was the most he could manage were photos of himself cut & pasted into cack-handed fantasy paintings that he downloaded from the internet. Honestly, someone could do better using only their anus. He had these pictures on an online profile similar to myspace. This was my way in...
> 
> Reinventing myself as an 18 year old girl called Andrea, I emailed him, expressing my amazement at his art skills. I particularly praised the picture where he was posed standing above a naked elven princess with his arms outstretched, as if pouring healing "martynergy" into her.
> 
> He took the bait better than I could have imagined!
> 
> I strung him along for a couple of weeks while he tried to present himself as a single, rich, 28 year old successful estate agent (he was a sad, lonely, 24 year old night security guard at a leisure centre). This was loads of fun, with each email he wrote, the lies built and built, I encouraged him at every turn, asking for advice about my bisexual experiments with my girlfriends whilst building a collection of his most fantastic fibs and embarrassingly sordid efforts at cyber sex.
> 
> We even exchanged photos. I sent him a couple of picture of some nubile young madam not unlike the ones you find in the bluelight gallery. He sent me pictures of himself sitting in his daughter's nursery with his half-flaccid cock hanging out.
> 
> By this point, I had achieved what I had set out to do. I had shown him up as the deceitful and perverted shit that he really was, and I had proof that, given the opportunity, he would cheat on his wife, giving her absolute grounds for divorce. I should have stopped. But i just couldn't...
> 
> It was getting to crunch time. How could I keep this going without having to meet him? It wouldn't take long for him to get bored if I didn't. I needed to step it up a gear or get out. Obviously, I had come this far, and spent quite a lot of my precious work time on the daily emails and msn conversations so I decided to let him make the decision for me. I wrote a long, tragic email to him about how I was actually a 14 year old girl and had been impersonating an older girl to impress him, and that I was really sorry for betraying his trust...
> 
> It didn't take him long to reply... far from taking the decent, law-abiding path, Martyn became even more enthused about "having" me at his place. It was around this time that I developed an obsession with washing my hands, and polishing my computer daily, as though that would get rid of the infected filth that poured out of my fingertips to keep this guy talking.
> 
> So, nothing gave me greater pleasure than to write one final email to Martyn, explaining the truth of the situation, that I was actually a police officer working in a specialist unit using the internet to entrap paedophiles.
> 
> The next day Nikki had to go back to the house to deliver a note from her solicitor. Apparently there was a pile of computer components scattered around the front garden. As far as I know, he still thinks he's on the sex offender's register, and lives in fear of a visit from the paedo squad.
> 
> And as for the photos... well, I'm sure they are drifting around Gaydar somewhere...



Legendary I love it


----------



## dienmayAdes

wow what are true friends for








						Nên sử dụng bếp từ hay bếp hồng ngoại?
					

Nên sử dụng bếp từ hay bếp hồng ngoại?. Nên sử dụng bếp từ hay bếp hồng ngoại? là nỗi băn khoăn và thắc mắc của đông đảo hộ gia đình khi dừng việc sử dụng bếp gas sang dùng bếp điện. Tuy nhiên, lại khá nhiều người dùng, không phân biệt được bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại, hoặc khá khó chọn không biết...




					ades.vn


----------



## Meth novice 79

About age 13, I was homeless and broke ass.

A girl friend and I were hanging around outside bars scabbing cigarettes off drunks when a really dirty old man propositioned us. He bought us alcohol and cigs and was flashing his overflowing wallet about for hours.

When he invited us back to his hotel room we hatched a secret plan to get his wallet.

The guy thought he was in heaven, 2 barely teenagers stripping down to our underwear for him.

We waited til he had his pants off and was lying on the bed looking like the lecherous fkn creep he was, grabbed his jeans with wallet in the back pocket and ran for our lives 

We made off with almost $2,000 (that was a fuck tonne to 2 kids in the 90’s, we had a hell of a party for a few weeks lol) and he couldn’t even chase us cos we had his fkn pants 

The very same dirty old man recently added me on fb (two decades later lol) I’ve got no idea if he knows who I am or not, I’m still waiting for him to speak to me


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Meth novice 79 said:


> About age 13, I was homeless and broke ass.
> 
> A girl friend and I were hanging around outside bars scabbing cigarettes off drunks when a really dirty old man propositioned us. He bought us alcohol and cigs and was flashing his overflowing wallet about for hours.
> 
> When he invited us back to his hotel room we hatched a secret plan to get his wallet.
> 
> The guy thought he was in heaven, 2 barely teenagers stripping down to our underwear for him.
> 
> We waited til he had his pants off and was lying on the bed looking like the lecherous fkn creep he was, grabbed his jeans with wallet in the back pocket and ran for our lives
> 
> We made off with almost $2,000 (that was a fuck tonne to 2 kids in the 90’s, we had a hell of a party for a few weeks lol) and he couldn’t even chase us cos we had his fkn pants
> 
> The very same dirty old man recently added me on fb (two decades later lol) I’ve got no idea if he knows who I am or not, I’m still waiting for him to speak to me


If I had been in your situation with the predator or paedo and homeless, I would have done the same. Did you use the money to help pay for rent on a flat and food?

That is really odd that he added or recognised you on Facebook or do you live in a small town or village and you see him in public?


----------



## Meth novice 79

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> If I had been in your situation with the predator or paedo I would have done the same. Did you use the money to help pay for rent on a flat and food?



Yeah, nah 
We bought surf brand clothes, junk food and about 45 bottles of jack daniels I think


----------



## schizopath

Talked about people behind their back while on benzos...


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

schizopath said:


> Talked about people behind their back while on benzos...


Who hasn't done that on benzos or drunk? I remember my friend's former girlfriend getting drunk at a party and she was saying bad things about the guy who had the party, while he was standing right next to her!

Another friend's girlfriend did the same hitting on every man at the party-apparently I told her how if she ever wanted to be double teamed by two bisexual men at once my boyfriend and I would be glad to do this to her while we did each other-and she kept saying how my friend was bad at sex, and how her mouth and pussy made him cum fast. She asked the host of the party if he wanted her to blow him or suck his cock, and he was shocked.

I do not really remember saying that to her but I just remember drinking six pints of beer all consecutively one after the other when I went to the party. I got the host's girlfiend at the time so drunk she puked on his bedroom carpet and got his cousin so drunk he passed out.  I no longer drink or use any drugs.


----------



## schizopath

Well I shit talked even my friends, did allthedrugs, and was just an fucking ass. Everyone wanted me off benzos and Im definitely better off them. Just so many things I get flashbacks of.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

schizopath said:


> Well I shit talked even my friends, did allthedrugs, and was just an fucking ass. Everyone wanted me off benzos and Im definitely better off them. Just so many things I get flashbacks of.


I was not a good or very kind person when I would drink alcohol and get drunk. I would sexually proposition women and men, talk about picking up random strangers and getting sucked off by men, giving women oral, and giving SM to women and men with my hands, leather rider's crops, paddles, and leather floggers.

I also would drunk dial friends, close relatives, and random people and say not so nice things. I would go online and do the same on websites and to friends and random strangers in chat rooms, IRC #s, and via instant messenger computer programs.

Other times I would get wild and vandalise places or write graffiti for fun.  I never stole people's posessions or got into shop-lifting.

I am just glad there were no mobile video cameras then that are as good as the ones in phones today are.


----------



## schizopath

I too used to drunk dial pretty much anyone and babble on about shit and money. Sometimes shop lift with the help from xanax.

Past is past but god damn theres just so much shit.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Invega9976 said:


> I see it's not just me who hates nasty ass cats. Way to go dude. One down, millions to go. My biggest fantasy is a gymnasium full of cats and me with shot gun and a pallet stacked with shells.



You dumb, twisted fucker. Big fucking man.. pussy ass BITCH.


----------



## euphoricc

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Damn were you arrested for rape?


FUCKKK NOOOO I WAS 16 BROOOOOOOOOOOOOO I HAVE KIDS THATS SICK I`M 33 NOW


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

euphoricc said:


> FUCKKK NOOOO I WAS 16 BROOOOOOOOOOOOOO I HAVE KIDS THATS SICK I`M 33 NOW


Ok I was not sure? You described very rough vaginal and anal sex with bleeding.  Did she go to hospital? In some countries if a woman, or teen girl shows up bleeding from her ass or vagina and says it was from sex they will call police, get social services involved, etc.

Since you wrote how it was consensual did this woman just like rough and fast anal sex? A friend of mine had an ex who he fucked up the ass since she loved it more than vaginal sex. She cleaned herself out and he never hurt her. The first time he had sex with anyone he had it with her and he was very religious and balking and told him, 'Fuck me up the ass, it is not really sex!' which he did and said how ass has a tightness that just cannot compare to the tightest of vaginas.

I know people who made others bleed during anal sex, or they bled and it is why I never gave or engaged in any anal sex at all for decades.  I would also read smutty true life sex experiences or stories where men and women described fucking someone's ass or being fucked and bleeding.  I know men who have engaged in anal fisting and they said how bleeding happened.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Ok I was not sure. I mean you described very rough vaginal and anal sex with bleeding.  Did she go to hospital? In some countries if a woman shows up bleeding from her ass or vagina and says it was from sex they will call police, get social services involved, etc.
> 
> Since you wrote how it was consensual did this woman just like rough and fast anal sex? A friend of mine had an ex who he fucked up the ass since she loved it more than vaginal sex. She cleaned herself out and he never hurt her. The first time he had sex with anyone he had it with her and he was very religious and balking and told him, 'Fuck me up the ass, it is not really sex!' which he did and said how ass has a tightness that just cannot compare to the tightest of vaginas.
> 
> I know people who made others bleed during anal sex, or they bled and it is why I never gave or engaged in any anal sex at all for decades.  I would also read smutty true life sex experiences or stories where men and women described fucking someone's ass or being fucked and bleeding.  I know men who have engaged in anal fisting and they said how bleeding happened.



Blood is the best lube 
That, and tears.

I don't understand the attraction of being fisted. How can it possibly be enjoyable? Also, ever seen it in porn or anything? The guys getting fisted usually aren't even erect.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Blood is the best lube
> That, and tears.
> 
> I don't understand the attraction of being fisted. How can it possibly be enjoyable? Also, ever seen it in porn or anything? The guys getting fisted usually aren't even erect.


I have watched fisting porn all types: bisexual, gay, and hetero and it is crazy to me. I do not like seeing a rosebud or prolapse, but I know bisexual and gay men who like to see this, make one, or find it sexy?

I have heard that a lot of people into meth get into fisting as their cock does not get hard, or they want extremely large dildos or fists up their ass or in their vagina.

I have had sex dreams about fisting women and men but just with a hand and I have had sex dreams about putting part of my foot into a woman's vagina and in a man's ass.

I enjoy reading about fisting and seeing porn pics of it but have never done this.  I would be concerned about hurting someone.  I know gay men who have been FF tops or bottoms and they said how it takes hours to stretch out someone's ass but how the FF bottom easily took their hand or most of their arm which is crazy to me as these men have very large fists or arms.

I have met sex pigs who told me how I have the perfect hands and arms for fisting but I have smaller hands and the one man openly bragged about being into fisting by flagging red bandanas in his right pocket and he had huge dildos lying around his apartment.

I have met men who because their ass is all stretched out from being fisted or taking a dildo that looks like a 2 litre bottle, or taking a baseball bat are not living in reality and are convinced that everyone can take this up their ass or in their vagina if they want to.  This is obviously not true at all.

I have met bisexual men and women who identify as gay or lesbian who engage in fisting with each other.  My friends who are actually gay men and women-even those that had sexual experiences with the opposite sex as teens or young adults, said how they have no desire to have any type of sex not even fisting with the opposite sex at all.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I have watched fisting porn all types: bisexual, gay, and hetero and it is crazy to me. I do not like seeing a rosebud or prolapse, but I know bisexual and gay men who like to see this, make one, or find it sexy?
> 
> I have heard that a lot of people into meth get into fisting as their cock does not get hard, or they want extremely large dildos or fists up their ass or in their vagina.
> 
> I have had sex dreams about fisting women and men but just with a hand and I have had sex dreams about putting part of my foot into a woman's vagina and in a man's ass.
> 
> I enjoy reading about fisting and seeing porn pics of it but have never done this.  I would be concerned about hurting someone.  I know gay men who have been FF tops or bottoms and they said how it takes hours to stretch out someone's ass but how the FF bottom easily took their hand or most of their arm which is crazy to me as these men have very large fists or arms.
> 
> I have met sex pigs who told me how I have the perfect hands and arms for fisting but I have smaller hands and the one man openly bragged about being into fisting by flagging red bandanas in his right pocket and he had huge dildos lying around his apartment.
> 
> I have met men who because their ass is all stretched out from being fisted or taking a dildo that looks like a 2 litre bottle, or taking a baseball bat are not living in reality and are convinced that everyone can take this up their ass or in their vagina if they want to.  This is obviously not true at all.



Crazy to me too. I do NOT enjoy seeing a rosebud or prolapse. I'd probably be like "NURSE!!"


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Crazy to me too. I do NOT enjoy seeing a rosebud or prolapse. I'd probably be like "NURSE!!"


yeah it cannot be healthy or safe to do this.  I have met gay men who are convinced that fisting is safer sex despite how bleeding often happens.

I have met bisexual men and women who identify as 'gay' or 'lesbian' who engage in fisting with each other or with people of the opposite sex. 

My friends who are actually gay men and women-even those that had sexual experiences with the opposite sex as teens or young adults when closeted or before they knew and accepted that they are gay/homosexual, said how they have no desire to have any type of sex not even fisting with the opposite sex at all.


----------



## Invega9976

Quickfixgrrl said:


> You dumb, twisted fucker. Big fucking man.. pussy ass BITCH.



I'm going to kill a cat because you said that. Nice job.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Invega = Luka wannabe.


----------



## blueberries

This is about a friend of mine who did this to me. I don't wanna call him out on it so he'll remain nameless but he knows who he is.

Met this guy on IRC, seemed like a cool dude. We were interested in the same things, loved drugs, pharmacology and chemistry as a whole. Also had similar tastes in music, movies, everything basically. We were talking on Skype and IRC nearly everyday for years (never met up as I live in EU, he lives in the US), we were pretty much best friends. Then suddenly it stopped. I did a bit of poking around and found out from one of the mods that he'd OD'd. I was distraught. I was crying for at least 2-3 days straight. I needed to know more so I found his death certificate and then I knew it was legit. This was around 3 years ago-ish.

Earlier today I was just reminiscing, went onto his reddit profile, last post: 1 year ago and it was definitely him.
I don't know if it was part of him getting clean, i.e cutting his drug-using friends off or what but faking your own damn death...that's sick. Especially to a community of opioid users where this is commonplace and we've all had brushes with death. Maybe he thought it would be an easy lie to tell, he wouldn't have to talk to his friends/users again, maybe he thought we wouldn't care...but we do and did for a long, long time (in fact on of the boards has a bot named after him).

Just tell people you're quitting and don't wanna hear about drugs, we can have other conversations. I still can't believe he went to all that trouble to cause so much pain and upset (as he was a mod on IRC and knew a /lot/ of people), just to quit opiates. Plus I foud out that he was actually younger than me when he said he was 4 years older so he may have been some kind of sociopath/pathological liar and to be honest he'd said multiple times he was dying of cancer and always had a bunch of "health problems" to try to get money from us but I knew he was lying to get money and I really couldn't care less about all that (we were both junkies and knew what it's like to try to get money to score). Every one of us that uses drugs in a semi regular pattern has psychological issues (I have a bunch) and faking your own death to not be involved with drug users; I can kind of understand that but not telling your best friends even after 4 years...that's unforgivable.

Just a nod in my direction or a "hey btw; I'm alive and clean but don't really have time to talk as much as before and nothing about drugs" would have been nice.

I'm so angry at him, I mean I'm glad he isn't dead but in a way this is worse. He wanted us to think he was dead because he couldn't face us to say "I'm off dope". That's just being a pussy and I looked up to him so much.
Fuck that I'm not even gonna bother thinking about him anymore but "Sleepwalker18"; if you see this...think about what you put me and N through and if you ever want to talk; I can put it all behind me because that's what friends do. Find me through the list; it's on my new account as I lost the password to the old one (I'm sure you remember some of my rare ones).


----------



## Hezman94

Threaten to.kill people
Not played dad money back plenty times
Stoke my sister's tv when was on horrible speed comedian to get weed
Borderline stalking but that my.mental illness makes me go.on and on and can't get over people or think I'm being nice which I am but comes across stalkerish


----------



## Hezman94

Carried a six inch blade when I was in some.kind of psychosis with every intent of using it if really needed I would regret it after though


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wonder if we’d hit 24 pages on a thread “The Kindest Nicest Thing You’ve Ever Done For Someone When on Drugs”....


----------



## somnilicious

Atelier3 said:


> I wonder if we’d hit 24 pages on a thread “The Kindest Nicest Thing You’ve Ever Done For Someone When on Drugs”....



Out of the kindness of my heart, I bogarted all my drugs in order to help my friends get clean.


----------



## euphoricc

CAN WE DELETE THIS THREAD AHAHAHAHAAHA I WAS OUT OF PLACE JOKING  PEACE & LOVE


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Atelier3 said:


> I wonder if we’d hit 24 pages on a thread “The Kindest Nicest Thing You’ve Ever Done For Someone When on Drugs”....





somnilicious said:


> Out of the kindness of my heart, I bogarted all my drugs in order to help my friends get clean.








						💙 PLUR 💙 - Best thing you have ever done?
					

Inspire by Worst thing you have ever done? - I think making one about the good stuff would be cool, especially for the holidays.  It's good to remember the good things, and there's no shame in bragging about things that make people happy.  - Listened to people talk even when i didn't care about...




					www.bluelight.org
				




Barley got to page two.


----------



## >ENLiGHT*

schizopath said:


> I too used to drunk dial pretty much anyone and babble on about shit and money. Sometimes shop lift with the help from xanax.
> 
> Past is past but god damn theres just so much shit.



Now it all makes sense..


----------



## schizopath

Theres holes in my brain so that the information moves more quickly


----------



## polymath

When I was 16, I had to get rid of a bubble pack film of benzo-like tablets because parents has started to suspect me of drug use. I threw it in the snow outdoors, at a place where two elementary schools were less than half a mile away, and I didn't even understand at the time how irresponsible that was.


----------



## oxytweaker

damnn, read the whole thread..can't compare to most of what some of you have done but I'll get shit off my chest.

i cheated two times on my first boyfriend and told him straight to his face, overall i was so so soo toxic, abusive, controlling..you name it. Never psychically hurt him. First time i just told him he's not interesting enough for me anymore(1+ year relationship)and we need to take a break just so i could fuck around a little with an older guy who i dumped two weeks later and my bf somehow wanted me back and forgave me. Second time i sent a censored nude to another guy and decided to tell him because the guilt was killing me. Still forgave me. Keep in mind i was completely sober the whole time i did all of it, i was just fucked in the head. He broke up with me a little before hitting the 2 year anniversary and it was a little hard but i finally came to the conclusion i never really loved him. I loved being praised, loved the rush of a first relationship but still felt like a needed to explore more.

4-5 months post-breakup i get with my old 7th grade hot emo boy crush, start getting into alcohol and weed. He is the best person i know and made me change, we haven't had an argument in months. Most recent fuck-up tho is perhaps competing for the first place of worst thing I've done too - current bf was out of town, i was really into benzos then and went out to meet new people everyday, took 45+ xans, 30+ zolpidems and 40+ diazepams in the course of 6-7 days, one day decided to get drunk in my room late at night on top of all those pills and some weed(got REALLY fucked, drank 500+ml vodka), called him, told him I'll kill myself and cut my hips really badly. Mother found me unconscious in pool of blood on the bathroom floor after midnight,

can't explain why I'm still alive today


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Removed a mans tongue with a plier and a switchblade -  You gotta pay your dope-debts or shit goes south, fast.

Took a steelbat to another mans knees -guess what? PAY. YOUR. DEBTS. ASSHOLE.

Filled a glove with tiny stones and socked it across a dudes mouth in high school - he was bigger and older and shoved my into a wall in the hallways.
Caught him after lunch. His teeth looked like bloody snowflakes on the ground.

Saw a sleaze grope my girl at a bar, crept up behind him and bent his indexfinger until it cracked and walked away - self-explanatory.

What I feel worst about - I was 9, my sister 8, we lived in a highrise with steep, stone steps. We were going out to skate inlines.
She annoyed me, so I pushed her down the stairss

It's really just my sister I feel bad about. Those other dicks had whatever I did coming to them.


----------



## strangeaeon

pulverstaden said:


> Removed a mans tongue with a plier and a switchblade -  You gotta pay your dope-debts or shit goes south, fast.
> 
> Took a steelbat to another mans knees -guess what? PAY. YOUR. DEBTS. ASSHOLE.
> 
> Filled a glove with tiny stones and socked it across a dudes mouth in high school - he was bigger and older and shoved my into a wall in the hallways.
> Caught him after lunch. His teeth looked like bloody snowflakes on the ground.
> 
> Saw a sleaze grope my girl at a bar, crept up behind him and bent his indexfinger until it cracked and walked away - self-explanatory.
> 
> What I feel worst about - I was 9, my sister 8, we lived in a highrise with steep, stone steps. We were going out to skate inlines.
> She annoyed me, so I pushed her down the stairss
> 
> It's really just my sister I feel bad about. Those other dicks had whatever I did coming to them.



Ahhhh fuck u crazy man, but i stan, i woulda done something similar.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

strangeaeon said:


> Ahhhh fuck u crazy man, but i stan, i woulda done something similar.


Certain lines of work require cray-cray. And when you make certain deals in certain sub-cultures in the fringes of society, you know crazy might come for you if you don't hold up your end of the bargain.
Everybody in those circles knows the consequences of fucking people over, right?

I do feel to need to strees that I don't go savage unless I'm pushed to it.


----------



## strangeaeon

pulverstaden said:


> Certain lines of work require cray-cray. And when you make certain deals in certain sub-cultures in the fringes of society, you know crazy might come for you if you don't hold up your end of the bargain.
> Everybody in those circles knows the consequences of fucking people over, right?
> 
> I do feel to need to strees that I don't go savage unless I'm pushed to it.



Aye, thats how they learn not to fuck with the wrong guy, i do feel bad when i go medieval on someone who asked for it but i feel bad for myself of course, not for them.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

strangeaeon said:


> Aye, thats how they learn not to fuck with the wrong guy, i do feel bad when i go medieval on someone who asked for it but i feel bad for myself of course, not for them.


It's all true of course, and you'd certainly learn your lesson after a spot of tongue-removal I'd imagine


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

strangeaeon said:


> Aye, thats how they learn not to fuck with the wrong guy, i do feel bad when i go medieval on someone who asked for it but i feel bad for myself of course, not for them.


Why do you feel bad for yourself man? 

If someone asked for it, I don't feel bad at all. If a grown man makes the consciouss decision of trying to fuck meover or hurt me, if they instigate that shit, I do and use whatever I have at hand to make sure that fucker stays down once I put him down. I've never felt bad for what I've done, and the worst shit I've done I will take with me to the grave. 
We are an inherently violent species; we've got demons inside us, and they need feeding from time to time. 

That is, if you're in touch with the dark-side of yourself. If you accept that you are nothing but a beast pretending to be something else.


----------



## strangeaeon

pulverstaden said:


> Why do you feel bad for yourself man?
> 
> If someone asked for it, I don't feel bad at all. If a grown man makes the consciouss decision of trying to fuck meover or hurt me, if they instigate that shit, I do and use whatever I have at hand to make sure that fucker stays down once I put him down. I've never felt bad for what I've done, and the worst shit I've done I will take with me to the grave.
> We are an inherently violent species; we've got demons inside us, and they need feeding from time to time.
> 
> That is, if you're in touch with the dark-side of yourself. If you accept that you are nothing but a beast pretending to be something else.



I cant help it, it's as if the anger hurts me more than it hurts them or something like that. Im not afraid of being myself, but im afraid of not being in control of myself, bad things happen in those situations.


----------



## strangeaeon

ageingpartyfiend said:


> It's all true of course, and you'd certainly learn your lesson after a spot of tongue-removal I'd imagine



Don't really care, especially if i was being nice to them and they decide to take advantage of that, its their funeral.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

strangeaeon said:


> I cant help it, it's as if the anger hurts me more than it hurts them or something like that. Im not afraid of being myself, but im afraid of not being in control of myself, bad things happen in those situations.



I see. And while I don't feel bad, I do agree, anger is corrosive. I shut my emotions down almost completely when I get into violent situations. 
Feel ya on the control thing; that's why I can't drink. Bad shit happens.


----------



## strangeaeon

pulverstaden said:


> Why do you feel bad for yourself man?
> 
> If someone asked for it, I don't feel bad at all. If a grown man makes the consciouss decision of trying to fuck meover or hurt me, if they instigate that shit, I do and use whatever I have at hand to make sure that fucker stays down once I put him down. I've never felt bad for what I've done, and the worst shit I've done I will take with me to the grave.
> We are an inherently violent species; we've got demons inside us, and they need feeding from time to time.
> 
> That is, if you're in touch with the dark-side of yourself. If you accept that you are nothing but a beast pretending to be something else.



Oh i didnt read it all till now... it's the seroquel, i'm quitting that shit tomorrow for sure, it fucks me up
Once i decide to hurt someone its because they really really asked for it, as in something truly disrespectful that they did, not just a middle finger at me or something. So i go all in. If they die, they die. I know that i dont sound very logical but damn why y'all gotta be assholes you know? I wish i were like them sometimes so i could be all emotionless and shit, not feeling a thing, not having to seroquel my ass. Ive done disgraceful shit and i hope that anyone ive told about it has forgotten it all by now. Some of us are violent, some of us can take alot of shit before we snap lmao


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

strangeaeon said:


> Oh i didnt read it all till now... it's the seroquel, i'm quitting that shit tomorrow for sure, it fucks me up
> Once i decide to hurt someone its because they really really asked for it, as in something truly disrespectful that they did, not just a middle finger at me or something. So i go all in. If they die, they die. I know that i dont sound very logical but damn why y'all gotta be assholes you know? I wish i were like them sometimes so i could be all emotionless and shit, not feeling a thing, not having to seroquel my ass. Ive done disgraceful shit and i hope that anyone ive told about it has forgotten it all by now. Some of us are violent, some of us can take alot of shit before we snap lmao



Dude, I totally get you. I'm a fucking grown man - I treat others with respect until they give me reason to do otherwise. If someone flips me, I don't give a fuck, like you say. 
But, like last time I got really violent, this guy had beaten and raped someone dear to me - so I went over with two dusters and put him in the E.R for almost two weeks. 
I was charged with assault with deadly weapon, but I guess someone talked him into dropping the charges. Heh. Now he has a limp. 
If I see that fucker again I'm opening him from chin to cock. 

I don't snap unless I'm threatened or they've hurt someone I care for. I've come to realize that I've grown really violent -  
I always had a disposition for for it, but after slinging and collecting debts, it evolved into something fierce and vicious.

You sound logical. Thing is, most people frown and look down upon violent acts. But depending on which people you hang around, being ruthless isn't an option, it's mandatory. 
Personally, I have little sympathies for people who end up getting whipped because they step over certain lines and break agreements; in that shadow-world of dope and cash, ain't no IRS coming for you if you neglect paying your dues - it'll be some savage fucker at your door. 
When I talk to my friends, who haven't been in that "scene", they call me crazy because I tell them when I get into fights nowadays, I grab bottles, pipes, knives - whatever. 
They believe one should put up a clean fight - I believe one should be the one standing when it's said and done. That's the only thing that matters.

I'm glad I'm out of that game though - it rarely ends well. Prison or six feet under. 

I got seroquel once, never again - that shit made me feel more psychotic than anything. I've done plenty of disgraceful shit - and I've been kicked half to death for my stupidity at times. 
If I act a dick for no reason, a expect someone to fuck me up good, because that shit is not acceptable.


----------



## strangeaeon

pulverstaden said:


> I got seroquel once, never again - that shit made me feel more psychotic than anything. I've done plenty of disgraceful shit - and I've been kicked half to death for my stupidity at times.
> If I act a dick for no reason, a expect someone to fuck me up good, because that shit is not acceptable.


for real? how tho? isnt it an antipsychotic of some sort? it basically turns me into a zombie uncapable of deep thinking idk
aye i never got beat up not even once, i must say my fragile looking ass is pretty good with these hands, not to mention any weapon i can think of
of all the stuff i know how to do, thats the only thing im proud of for some reason.....? been in jail tho, in three different countries, haha
my dumb ass kinda liked it



pulverstaden said:


> Dude, I totally get you. I'm a fucking grown man - I treat others with respect until they give me reason to do otherwise. If someone flips me, I don't give a fuck, like you say.
> But, like last time I got really violent, this guy had beaten and raped someone dear to me - so I went over with two dusters and put him in the E.R for almost two weeks.
> I was charged with assault with deadly weapon, but I guess someone talked him into dropping the charges. Heh. Now he has a limp.
> If I see that fucker again I'm opening him from chin to cock.


 lmao holy shit damn you got some balls, but things like rape are worst than murder to me so yeah u cant deny that some idiots deserve terrible shit
of course it escalates once you feel the rush of going apeshit, to me it rivals the feeling of heroin to some point so there u have it haha


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

strangeaeon said:


> for real? how tho? isnt it an antipsychotic of some sort? it basically turns me into a zombie uncapable of deep thinking idk
> aye i never got beat up not even once, i must say my fragile looking ass is pretty good with these hands, not to mention any weapon i can think of
> of all the stuff i know how to do, thats the only thing im proud of for some reason.....? been in jail tho, in three different countries, haha
> my dumb ass kinda liked it
> 
> 
> lmao holy shit damn you got some balls, but things like rape are worst than murder to me so yeah u cant deny that some idiots deserve terrible shit
> of course it escalates once you feel the rush of going apeshit, to me it rivals the feeling of heroin to some point so there u have it haha


 I don't know man, I just felt so fucking disconnected from everything. Weird drug, that one..
Oh yeah, I've gotten busted up pretty good a few times - always when I've been too drunk and obnoxious, haha.
I'm scrawny as fuck too though, but I 6" so I got good reach and used to be able to throw mean front-kicks. 
Hey, it's a jungle out there, gotta now how to defend yourself. 
Oh, shit - never been to jail. Never even been caught despite the fucked up shit I've done.
Three countries? Haha, holy shit man, that's insane! How was it being locked up abroad?

Yeah, if I hadn't been dragged out I'm pretty sure I would've kept beating until it was jam left of him. I agree, rapists and pedophiles man, if I could make a living snuffing them out, I would.
Hahaha, crazy you mention heroin - that's about the only rush that beats the joy of violence- after all, we're just primates and instincts and those instincts are raw. 

I lived with a friend for a while, and everytime we got drunk we'd get into fistfights with each other, then we'd go have another beer and have a laugh about it. Hella fun, I miss that dude.


----------



## strangeaeon

pulverstaden said:


> I don't know man, I just felt so fucking disconnected from everything. Weird drug, that one..
> Oh yeah, I've gotten busted up pretty good a few times - always when I've been too drunk and obnoxious, haha.
> I'm scrawny as fuck too though, but I 6" so I got good reach and used to be able to throw mean front-kicks.
> Hey, it's a jungle out there, gotta now how to defend yourself.
> Oh, shit - never been to jail. Never even been caught despite the fucked up shit I've done.
> Three countries? Haha, holy shit man, that's insane! How was it being locked up abroad?
> 
> Yeah, if I hadn't been dragged out I'm pretty sure I would've kept beating until it was jam left of him. I agree, rapists and pedophiles man, if I could make a living snuffing them out, I would.
> Hahaha, crazy you mention heroin - that's about the only rush that beats the joy of violence- after all, we're just primates and instincts and those instincts are raw.
> 
> I lived with a friend for a while, and everytime we got drunk we'd get into fistfights with each other, then we'd go have another beer and have a laugh about it. Hella fun, I miss that dude.



a warrior's bond is forever
you know in pro fights the dude with the best reach almost always wins
i have lived in russia, then france, then the usa, then mexico..... the worst jail was in russia, they dont send you there to do time, they send you there to die
i love the cold it is my home
but now its hard for me to get visas and stuff they never want to give me a visa
i miss my family..... sometimes i wish i werent living by myself


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

strangeaeon said:


> a warrior's bond is forever
> you know in pro fights the dude with the best reach almost always wins
> i have lived in russia, then france, then the usa, then mexico..... the worst jail was in russia, they dont send you there to do time, they send you there to die
> i love the cold it is my home
> but now its hard for me to get visas and stuff they never want to give me a visa
> i miss my family..... sometimes i wish i werent living by myself


The bond is until the grave indeed brother.
Russia, France, US, Mexico - that is so cool man. I wish I could've lived in that many places. 
Fuck, I've seen documentaries about Russian prisons - that's not for the faint of heart.
You got to be pretty hardcore man - I hate the cold, haha. 

Fuck, that makes me sad to hear. :/ I sincerely hope you get a Visa - being without ones family is rough.


----------



## FallenOne86

The Chemist said:


> i broke a kittens neck at my father's girlfriends house, then brought it in to her and told her one of the other cats did it...
> i swear, i twisted that cats head around at leat 6 times before its neck snapped...


Better hope that wasn’t recent because if you’re still that kind of fuck head id break your fucking neck and cut your mouth from ear to ear laughing as you beg for mercy filled with tears. But bitch that’s just the start. Fuck people who do harm to animals.. can’t respect shit fucks who do that sort of thing. Count yourself lucky you don’t live near me boy!


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

FallenOne86 said:


> Better hope that wasn’t recent because if you’re still that kind of fuck head id break your fucking neck and cut your mouth from ear to ear laughing as you beg for mercy filled with tears. But bitch that’s just the start. Fuck people who do harm to animals.. can’t respect shit fucks who do that sort of thing. Count yourself lucky you don’t live near me boy!


it wasn't recent ...the post you quoted is 13 years old.


----------



## FallenOne86

ageingpartyfiend said:


> it wasn't recent ...the post you quoted is 13 years old.


Lol okay good


----------



## FallenOne86

My apologies for getting angry. I just can’t stand animal cruelty. It took me bashing my friend and his fathers head in with a baseball bat to get them to stop abusing their pit bull who wasn’t even doing anything. They made sure not to go to the cops and I made sure to visit them at the hospital with flowers telling them if they did.. there would be more consequences. Crazy part was this was when I was only 16 or 17.. you could imagine what i was like in my 20s.

But I don’t agree with violence per say.. but there’s a time and place. We can’t just watch shit go down when there’s abuse involved whether it’s humans or animals.. it’s still life being abused for no damn reason. I hate people who just bust out their smart phones and record yelling “WORLDSTAR” and laughing. Matter fact I think those people should get their head smashed in but that’s just me.

 I don’t wanna be the guy to have to put you in your place but if it has to be that way then let it be. Then I can go home and make me a sandwich and repent for my sins acting out violently but letting God know where my heart was the whole time.. and he damn well better know it was coming from a good place. Not trying to create problems lol only trying to solve them so they don’t occur time and time again!


----------



## Snafu in the Void

pulverstaden said:


> What I feel worst about - I was 9, my sister 8, we lived in a highrise with steep, stone steps. We were going out to skate inlines.
> She annoyed me, so I pushed her down the stairss


My sister pushed me off a big rock into a large cactus bush, went to the hospital with several hundred needles in me.

Siblings are always assholes to each other.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> My sister pushed me off a big rock into a large cactus bush, went to the hospital with several hundred needles in me.
> 
> Siblings are always assholes to each other.


Yes, they are indeed.
My big sister shanked me with a scissor, so I was kind in comparisson. Heh.


----------



## Zephyn

worst thing i've done is probably be with a prostitute that i didn't check entirely was not being trafficked... i did ask, and was reassured she was independent and okay in life, but i had/have not really done that so im not sure if i was fooled. the guilt gets to me a lot even years later if i have contributed to any evil people's pockets/helped to hurt anyone. obviously, i dont see prostitutes at all anymore, i was at a low point in my life.

i asked this question once to an ex while on acid, and she hit me with a suprising response. still dont know if she was messing with me, but she stuck to the story for 6 entire months until i told my grandpa in front of her, but she told me her ex bf with ms13 when she was 15 had kidnapped, tortured (cut off his fingers one by one while he prayed for his life), and murdered someone who had raped her as a child (her friends father), melted his body down in some acid and fed the remains to catfish. shit hit me off guard, i was like wtf.

not to mention this ex was missing for 4 years when i met her, and i verified that :-/ she was worried the gangs were after her because he snitched about some shit, had me looking over my shoulder and paranoid for years


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

FallenOne86 said:


> their smart phones and record yelling “WORLDSTAR” and laughing



If I saw that, I might've start beating them while yelling _WORLDSTAR MOTHERFUCKER_


----------



## FallenOne86

tubgirl.jpg said:


> If I saw that, I might've start beating them while yelling _WORLDSTAR MOTHERFUCKER_


Haha my kinda gal! That’s what I’m talking about!


----------



## Zephyn

stupidest thing i ever did was when twacked out on meth take a tattoo gun to my left hand and try to free style a sigil in a bunch of colors with obviously no experience tattooing. got a cover up, but im not even super happy with that, being on my hand and all


----------

